# KING OF CALI DOS



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

MAY 3RD ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN ORANGE COVE DIFFERENT LOACATION @ THE V.P CENTER 1705 ANCHOR AVE RON FROM B.M THE BIGG M THAT IS WILL BE ONE OF MANY SPONSORS OF THE SHOW THE HOPP WILL ONCE AGAIN BE OFF THE HOOK THIS YEAR TWO WILL MAKE A CLASS 2 SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE THE FLIER REAL SOON  COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR RIDE OR JUST TO SPECTATE PEACE :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

I heard no mini trucks aloud is that true? :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ALL CLASSES MY BROTHER WE WONT LEAVE ANYONE OUT TRUCKS WILL HAVE THERE OWN CLASS IMPALAS WILL HAVE THEIRS :biggrin: BRING THE BAY WITCHA HIMBONE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 11 2008, 10:59 PM~9673297
> *I heard no mini trucks aloud is that true? :biggrin:
> *


haaaa haaaa haaaaaaa :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 11 2008, 10:59 PM~9673297
> *I heard no mini trucks aloud is that true? :biggrin:
> *


NO ACTUALLY IF YOU CANT BEAT 41chev U CANT COME :biggrin: 


JK 

EVERYONES WELCOME COME ON DOWN AND ENJOY :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

U KNOW "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" WILL BE THERE RECORDING & REPPIN' THE "559"!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 12 2008, 01:23 AM~9674057
> *U KNOW "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" WILL BE THERE RECORDING & REPPIN' THE "559"!!!
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

DO WE GET PIT ACCESS THIS TIME HOMIE??? :0 :0 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Import iLLusions will be there strong!!!!






atomic 

import illusions 


oh yeah US Trohpy has u back on those trohpys again just give us a call


559 287 7640


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 11 2008, 10:57 PM~9673286
> *MAY 3RD ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN ORANGE COVE DIFFERENT LOACATION @ THE V.P CENTER 1705 ANCHOR AVE RON FROM B.M THE BIGG M THAT IS WILL BE ONE OF MANY SPONSORS OF THE SHOW THE HOPP WILL ONCE AGAIN BE OFF THE HOOK THIS YEAR TWO WILL MAKE A CLASS 2 SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE THE FLIER REAL SOON   COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR RIDE OR JUST TO SPECTATE PEACE :biggrin:
> *



WORD WE BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ORANGRE COVE?????


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Jan 12 2008, 09:41 AM~9675352
> *ORANGRE COVE?????
> *



its 30 minutes south of fresno.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can i come and hop


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

DA NEW ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 12 2008, 01:36 AM~9674129
> *DO WE GET PIT ACCESS THIS TIME HOMIE???  :0  :0  :0
> *


you kno thats a mando :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 12 2008, 09:58 PM~9679196
> *can i come and hop
> *


 :wave: :yes:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 12 2008, 10:39 PM~9679575
> *DA NEW ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: AND U KNO THIZZ MAYNE :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 12 2008, 10:07 PM~9679771
> *you kno thats a mando :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 12 2008, 01:36 AM~9674129
> *DO WE GET PIT ACCESS THIS TIME HOMIE???  :0  :0  :0
> *


you guys wanna see how the real hoppers do it up close?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 13 2008, 01:47 AM~9680739
> *you guys wanna see how the real hoppers do it up close?
> *


WHY WUZZUP???

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

HEARD IT WAS A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR HOPE TO SEND SOME OF ARE RIDES DOWN THIS YEAR


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHERS FLAPPY FROM PRO FLOPPER


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 14 2008, 10:30 PM~9697370
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



wuz up homie, how u doing?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 14 2008, 06:54 PM~9695641
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHERS FLAPPY FROM PRO FLOPPER
> *



?? NEW CONTENDER??


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 14 2008, 11:09 PM~9697721
> *?? NEW CONTENDER??
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: shes runnin scared he aint gott nothin on this


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

TRUCK? OR CAR?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jan 14 2008, 11:32 PM~9697920
> *TRUCK? OR CAR?
> *


a chippin cuttlas lol its called black magic killer

lol

hes h8tin cuz we da pro flopper stompers 

:biggrin: 



BLACK MAGIC COMMIN HARD FOR DAT O8


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 12 2008, 01:36 AM~9674129
> *DO WE GET PIT ACCESS THIS TIME HOMIE???  :0  :0  :0
> *


ACTUALLY IM STILL WAITING FOR MY COPY FROM LAST YEAR CABRON :roflmao: :roflmao: EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO COME AND FILM WE ALL FAMILY


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 15 2008, 10:24 PM~9706477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U BETTER POST THAT FOR 1 REASON AND ITS BECAUSE I LIKE THOSE BOOTS THAT THE STICK MAN IS WEARIN :biggrin: 

WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 12 2008, 09:42 AM~9675119
> *WORD WE BE THERE AGAIN THIS YEAR :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW YOU WILL USO


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 15 2008, 10:24 PM~9706477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKN FOWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL COME OUT AND COMPETE  I KNOW BLACK MAGIC WILL BE OUT IN FULL FORCE NOW WE NEED TO SEE PRO HOPPER AND REDS PEEPS TO COME OUT AND REPP YOUR ALL WELCOME FAM 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

FOR ALL YOU AIR BAGG DUDES I THINK ALBERT WILL BE BACK TO RETAIN HIS KING OF CALI TITLE  BRING EM OUT :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=EjhwaKjZgnI


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

[quote=El raider,Jan 14 2008, :biggrin: ARE YOU GETTING A BOOTH THIS YEAR HIT ME UP EARLY FAM :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jan 16 2008, 01:56 PM~9710904
> *
> *


hope to see you come out and join us this year uso  its gonna be off the hook flier and reg forms coming out real soon :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> >


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 16 2008, 01:22 PM~9711130
> *hope to see you come out and join us this year uso   its gonna be off the hook flier and reg forms coming out real soon  :biggrin:
> *


MAKE SURE U PUT "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" ON THE FLYER THIS TIME HOMIE!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL :biggrin: C WHAT I CAN DO FOR U


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 14 2008, 06:54 PM~9695641
> *ALL I WANT TO KNOW IS WHERS FLAPPY FROM PRO FLOPPER
> *


was up fool im right here with the black magic killer with ur loud mouth what u wanna do !! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 14 2008, 10:36 PM~9697954
> *a chippin cuttlas lol its called black magic killer
> 
> lol
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 14 2008, 10:30 PM~9697901
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes: shes runnin scared he aint gott nothin on this
> *


im going to wear thas ass out with my 62 with no second switch and get off of rons dick already he dont even like ur ass !!!!!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 16 2008, 02:22 PM~9711130
> *hope to see you come out and join us this year uso   its gonna be off the hook flier and reg forms coming out real soon  :biggrin:
> *


will b there


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2008, 04:45 PM~9712233
> *<span style='color:blue'>HEAVY WEIGHT IN THE TAILGATE CAMPION
> 
> I CANT WAIT TO BREAK YOUR FATT ASS OFF HOMIE YOUR GONNA HAVE TO BRING ALL YOUR LITTLE CHIPPER HOMIES GET OFF MY DICK ALREADY
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2008, 04:41 PM~9712201
> *was up fool im right here with the black magic killer with ur loud mouth what u wanna do !! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


U BETTER MAKE SHURE YOU BRING THAT BUCKET WITH ALL THAT CANCER AND RUST 


HERE WE GO KING OF KALI IMA BREAK YOU OFF BAD HOMIE YOU SAY U NEVER HEARD OF ORANGE COVE YOU BETTER MAP QUEST IT HOMIE OR ASK SOMEBODY


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 16 2008, 04:12 PM~9712492
> *U BETTER MAKE SHURE YOU BRING THAT BUCKET WITH ALL THAT CANCER AND RUST
> HERE WE GO KING OF KALI IMA BREAK YOU OFF BAD HOMIE YOU SAY U NEVER HEARD OF ORANGE COVE YOU BETTER MAP QUEST IT HOMIE  OR ASK SOMEBODY
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 16 2008, 05:24 PM~9712614
> *:0  :0  :0  SOUNDS LIKE A CHALLENGE!!!
> *


BETTER HAVE THOSE CAMS ROLLIN HOMIE ITS GONNA BE A HELL OF A SHOW I GOT A LIL SOMETHAN FOR HIS ASS LOL 


559 TO DA FULLEST REPPIN BMH


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THE CARSHOW AND HOPP WILL BE OFF THE CHAIN FAM LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING HAPPY AND NENE TODD BIG AL ALL THE REST OF OF THE PEEPS IN THE HOPP BUISS AND EVERYONE COME OUT AN REPP AND HAVE A HAVE GOOD TIME FAMS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 16 2008, 06:12 PM~9712492
> *U BETTER MAKE SHURE YOU BRING THAT BUCKET WITH ALL THAT CANCER AND RUST
> HERE WE GO KING OF KALI IMA BREAK YOU OFF BAD HOMIE YOU SAY U NEVER HEARD OF ORANGE COVE YOU BETTER MAP QUEST IT HOMIE  OR ASK SOMEBODY
> *


I aint ever heard of it.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 16 2008, 04:09 PM~9712463
> *BRING IT DONT SING HOMIE GET OFF PRO FLOPERS DICK ALREADY U DONT KNO SHIT PRO HOPPER DONT EVEN KNO WHO U ARE UR JUST A NUT IN THEIR SACK UR AS FLUNKY AS THEIR PRODUCKT
> I ALSO HEARD UR THE homie u get my name out ur mouth your first hopper and u think u doing something thats garbage a fucken truck kill it home boy!! are u going to join majestic two since ur sucking on his dick like theres no tommorw stop talking and pull up or shut the fuck up already!!!</span>*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 16 2008, 05:04 PM~9712978
> *I aint ever heard of it.
> *



thank u!!! :loco: :loco: :loco: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2008, 05:33 PM~9713244
> *thank u!!! [/size][/color]:loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


BRING YOUR RIDE DOWN HOMIE... :biggrin:  U KNOW WHERE FRESNO IS AT RIGHT???


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2008, 06:32 PM~9713225
> *homie u get my name out ur mouth your first hopper and u think u doing something thats garbage a fucken truck kill it home boy!! are u going to join majestic two since ur sucking on his dick like theres no tommorw stop talking and pull up or shut the fuck up already!!!
> *


HERE YOU GO WHAMPING UR MASA GUMS HOMIE JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT I JUST HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP WE WILL SEE YOUR COMMIN TO MY HOOD YOUR ALONG WAY FROM LA OVER HERE :biggrin: DAMN YOU HAVE A FUCKED UP MOUTH IMA HAVE A BAR OF SOAP W8TING ALL U TALK ABOUT IS DICK PULL THE ONE OUT OF YOUR ASS SINCE YOU LOVE IT SO MUCH B REAL HOMIE U KNOW WHATS UP WITH ME


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 16 2008, 06:04 PM~9712978
> *I aint ever heard of it.
> *


ORANGE COVE 35 MILES EAST OF FRESNO THE 559 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2008, 06:32 PM~9713225
> *homie u get my name out ur mouth your first hopper and u think u doing something thats garbage a fucken truck kill it home boy!! are u going to join majestic two since ur sucking on his dick like theres no tommorw stop talking and pull up or shut the fuck up already!!!
> *


NO SORRY HOMIE IM IN ROLLERZ ONLY 
















(NO DISRESPECT TO THE BIG M) SO GET YOUR FACTS STR8


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE THIS IS A CAR SHOW FOR EVEYONE TO COME TOGETHER LETS NOT ETHUG AND HOPP QUIT THE SHIT TALKING HOMIE IF YOUR DOWN TO CHALENGE ME IM DOWN AND MAY THE BESTMAN WIN.
WE KINDA FOR GOT WHAT CINCO DE MAYO IS ALLBOUT BRINGING THE RAZA TOGETHER SO SQUASH ALL THE SHIT TALKING AND HAVE A GOOD TIME 


L8ERS

VICTOR SR


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

why so violent just let the cars do the talking


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2008, 06:32 PM~9713225
> *homie u get my name out ur mouth your first hopper and u think u doing something thats garbage a fucken truck kill it home boy!! are u going to join majestic two since ur sucking on his dick like theres no tommorw stop talking and pull up or shut the fuck up already!!!
> *


CHECK THIS OUT HOMMIE QUIT THE HATIN THIS IS OUR FIRST HOPPER AND WE MAID IT TO VEGAS IN OUR FIRST TRY WE DIDNT WIN BUT AT LEAST I CAN SAY I WENT AND THAT WE BEET THE BEST TO MAKE IT THEIR. SO ALL THE DRAMA ABOUT DICK SUCKIN NEED TO QUIT BECAUSE IN REALITY IT DONT MAKE THE VEHICLES HOPP ANY HIGHER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 16 2008, 06:14 PM~9713590
> *why so violent just let the cars do the talking
> *


lets do it!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 16 2008, 05:47 PM~9713351
> *BRING YOUR RIDE DOWN HOMIE... :biggrin:    U KNOW WHERE FRESNO IS AT RIGHT???
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Jan 16 2008, 05:47 PM~9713351
> *BRING YOUR RIDE DOWN HOMIE... :biggrin:    U KNOW WHERE FRESNO IS AT RIGHT???
> *


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

whats up happy you guys should make it down here. It was a good turn out last year.


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

This gonna b some good shit .Happy ben putting it down for a while though, just look at truucha........gonna b good


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

dip'n 4 sho will be in the house putting it downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn;;big AL SAID IT;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

CAN WE JUST DO THE THANG;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

THANKS FOR THE IN VITE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHATS UP BIG AL U READY HOMIE ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ONE THIS YEAR HOPE U CAN MAKE IT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 14 2008, 10:38 PM~9697443
> *wuz up homie, how u doing?
> *


Coo, just working. What about u? Any new things done to the truck?


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

:0


----------



## POPEYE_NWK (Sep 3, 2005)

UCE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLLER27 (Oct 23, 2007)

HEY VIC WE GOT UR BACK. MESS WITH ONE U MESS WITH THEM ALL.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 16 2008, 09:37 PM~9714938
> *dip'n 4 sho will be in the house putting it downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn;;big AL SAID IT;;
> 
> 
> ...


COOL BIG AL LOOKIN FOWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL COME AND REPP :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jan 16 2008, 07:24 PM~9713633
> *lets do it!!!
> *


WE WILL SEE YOU ALL SOON


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jan 16 2008, 10:08 PM~9715252
> *UCE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
SOME OF LAST YEARS FOOTAGE :biggrin: RON,NENE AND OTHERS PUTTING IT DOWN 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLER27_@Jan 17 2008, 08:23 AM~9717680
> *HEY VIC  WE GOT UR BACK.  MESS WITH ONE U MESS WITH THEM ALL.
> *


LOL YEAH BOI


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

FLIER AND RULES WILL BE POSTED ASAP :0 :0


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 18 2008, 01:51 AM~9724985
> *
> *


WUZZUP FAM YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE OUT THIS YEAR 
CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR SHOW LAST YEAR 
559 KUSTOMS
UCE 
NEXT LEVEL CUSTOMS
MAJESTICS 
ROYALS B,M
LEGENDS
TRU GAMERS
LIFES FINEST
TOP DOGS
BIG BOYS
CUT THROAT
NOKTURNAL
TUFENUF
FIFTY1FIFTY KUSTOMS
KURRUPTED KREATIIONS
ACROPHOBIA
MALDITOS DIABLOS
BROWN SOCIETY
CASTROVILLE MIDNIGHTERS
GLIDE N LOWS
IMPORT ILLUSIONS
RESSURECTION
CLASSIC IMAGE
BLVD KINGS
UNIQUE LIFE STYLE
AFTER MATH
AND PLENTY OF SOLO RIDERS THIS YEAR NEW LOCATION BIGGER ARTIST AND THE HOPP GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK SEE YOU ALL SOON HOMIES :0 :0 :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
http://youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw 
LAST YEAR HOPP IN ORANGE COVE KING OF CALI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvJDS1X2Snk hno:   :wow:
TRUUCHA,LOWRIDERSCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE IN DA HOUSE FILMING TORO,RONN WITH B.M TEAM AND SO MANY OTHERS ITS GONNA BE ON THIS YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

let mw know the catagories for the hopp. my members want to know. also whats the pay out.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 18 2008, 02:28 PM~9728009
> *let mw know the catagories for the hopp. my members want to know. also whats the pay out.
> *


WORKING ON CATEGORIES WITH RON THE CASH HAAAAAAA WILL BE PHAT 2 CARS MAKE A CATEGROIE THIS YEAR YES 2 HOMES ITS ON HOME BOY WILL POST FLIER AND RULES SOON


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Jan 18 2008, 02:48 PM~9728137
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: shoot me that number fam


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 18 2008, 02:12 PM~9727910
> *WUZZUP FAM YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE OUT THIS YEAR
> CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR SHOW LAST YEAR
> 559 KUSTOMS
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 19 2008, 10:04 AM~9733147
> *
> *


hope to see you carnales reppin the 559 again TOP DOGS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Jan 16 2008, 06:57 PM~9713449
> *HERE YOU GO WHAMPING UR MASA GUMS HOMIE JUST SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT I JUST HOPE YOU CAN BACK IT UP WE WILL SEE YOUR COMMIN TO MY HOOD YOUR ALONG WAY FROM LA OVER HERE  :biggrin: DAMN YOU HAVE A FUCKED UP MOUTH IMA HAVE A BAR OF SOAP W8TING ALL U TALK ABOUT IS DICK PULL THE ONE OUT OF YOUR ASS SINCE YOU LOVE IT SO MUCH B REAL HOMIE U KNOW WHATS UP WITH ME
> *


damn!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 19 2008, 12:20 PM~9733849
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TCKpK-ACY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 19 2008, 12:29 PM~9733908
> *damn!
> *


HOPE TO SEE YOU COMING OUT RYDERS :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 19 2008, 12:41 PM~9733966
> *HOPE TO SEE YOU COMING OUT RYDERS :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZeEOT7rmGc :thumbsup:
> *


looking forward to it lol


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 19 2008, 08:56 AM~9733121
> *uffin:  uffin:  :thumbsup: shoot me that number fam
> *


pm sent


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 11 2008, 10:57 PM~9673286
> *MAY 3RD ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN ORANGE COVE DIFFERENT LOACATION @ THE V.P CENTER 1705 ANCHOR AVE RON FROM B.M THE BIGG M THAT IS WILL BE ONE OF MANY SPONSORS OF THE SHOW THE HOPP WILL ONCE AGAIN BE OFF THE HOOK THIS YEAR TWO WILL MAKE A CLASS 2 SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE THE FLIER REAL SOON   COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR RIDE OR JUST TO SPECTATE PEACE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: just make shure there is no water pipes on my way!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 19 2008, 01:40 PM~9734259
> *:thumbsup: just make shure there is no water pipes on my way!!! :biggrin:
> *


CABRON I HAD TO STAY LATE AND FIX IT I WORK FOR THE WATER DEPT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO WORRIES EVERYTHINGS CLEAR FAM ILL POST EVERY THING UP WITHIN A WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 19 2008, 01:53 PM~9734334
> *CABRON I HAD TO STAY LATE AND FIX IT I WORK FOR THE WATER DEPT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NO WORRIES EVERYTHINGS CLEAR FAM ILL POST EVERY THING UP WITHIN A WEEK  :biggrin:
> *


my bad!!! i be there for shure! dont forget my 12 pack de coranas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 19 2008, 02:01 PM~9734375
> *my bad!!! i be there for shure! dont forget my 12 pack de coranas!!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOTT IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 19 2008, 01:08 PM~9734128
> *looking forward to it lol
> *


COO FAM SEE YOU SOON ENUFF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTlPWGC_org :0 :0 :0
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DANG VIC YOU ALMOST SMASHED HOMEBOY AND HIS RULER RIGHT THERE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 19 2008, 12:40 PM~9734259
> *:thumbsup: just make shure there is no water pipes on my way!!! :biggrin:
> *


he dont mean bongs either!! :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Last year was great. Hope I can make it out this year.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jan 19 2008, 05:31 PM~9735374
> *Last year was great. Hope I can make it out this year.
> *


YEA YOU GOT SOME UNFINISHED BUISNESS HERE DONT YA :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 19 2008, 10:40 PM~9737392
> *YEA YOU GOT SOME UNFINISHED BUISNESS HERE DONT YA  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 18 2008, 02:12 PM~9727910
> *WUZZUP FAM YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE OUT THIS YEAR
> CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR SHOW LAST YEAR
> 559 KUSTOMS
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 20 2008, 03:54 PM~9740459
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin:TTT


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jan 19 2008, 05:25 PM~9735344
> *he dont mean bongs either!! :biggrin:
> *


shit i will bring them with me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@Jan 20 2008, 11:01 PM~9743785
> *shit i will bring them with me!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 18 2008, 02:12 PM~9727910
> *WUZZUP FAM YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE OUT THIS YEAR
> CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR SHOW LAST YEAR
> 559 KUSTOMS
> ...


TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 21 2008, 03:38 PM~9748256
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 18 2008, 02:12 PM~9727910
> *WUZZUP FAM YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE OUT THIS YEAR
> CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR SHOW LAST YEAR
> 559 KUSTOMS
> ...



yeah we should be there----trying to see old friends there --ALSO SOME FRIENDS THAT MAY OWE SOME $$$$$$$$


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVHtCVDN-3Q
THE FAM  uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WHATS UP
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=387908
VOTE FOR THE HOMIE 
41CHEV


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

I JUST DID


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jan 25 2008, 08:19 PM~9785315
> *I JUST DID
> *


THANKS HOMIE HIT EVERY ONE UP U KNO AND HELP SUPPORT


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

will try and make it out there again this year!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 26 2008, 02:17 AM~9787681
> *will try and make it out there again this year!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Jan 26 2008, 02:17 AM~9787681
> *will try and make it out there again this year!
> *


THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT USO


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Jan 25 2008, 11:19 PM~9786785
> *
> *


 2TONZ WILL BE IN DA HOUSE I GOT YOUR SPOT FOR YOU UCE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:ITS KING OF CALI TRES THIS IS ARE 3RD ANNUALL EVENT FLIER SOON


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

TRYING TO GET THIS FLIER LOADED UP COMING RIGHT UP FAM :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 18 2008, 02:12 PM~9727910
> *WUZZUP FAM YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE OUT THIS YEAR
> CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR SHOW LAST YEAR
> 559 KUSTOMS
> ...


THIS YEAR TWO MAKE A CLASS FOR DA HOP CASH AND RINGS 6 CAR SWEEPSTAKES BIKE WAS INCLUDED :biggrin: :0 :0 ITS ON FROM THE BAY TO L.A


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

whats the ring look like


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 30 2008, 09:34 PM~9827457
> *whats the ring look like
> *


working on em brother pre reg coming asap :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Where's the flyer ??????? Whats up sucka :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: 


T T T




atoMIC

dta customz 


import illusions 


us trophy


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 26 2008, 01:33 PM~9790381
> * 2TONZ WILL BE IN DA HOUSE I GOT YOUR SPOT FOR YOU UCE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 31 2008, 12:18 AM~9828909
> *Where's the flyer ??????? Whats up sucka  :biggrin:
> *


flier is almost complete fam im enjoying my b-day well it just past me @1200am  but no doubt it should be posted by the weekend  two tonz you got a pm fam


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN








FOR INFO (559)647-6016


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 1 2008, 06:42 PM~9844648
> *JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


flier is almost done your looking at the front of an unfinished flier the back of it still being worked on with all the sponsors


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

LIKE.......








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Feb 2 2008, 09:45 PM~9852224
> *LIKE.......
> 
> 
> ...


post a picture or some info on the kind of camera you are using to shoot your footage please.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 1 2008, 06:42 PM~9844648
> *JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

AS 4 ME AND MY CREW WERE USING A G L 2 CANNON TOP OF THE LINE BECAUSE OF LOST FOOTAGE AND BATTERRIES ALWAYS DEAD WHEN WE COME OUT TO PLAY  TTTMF :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTT


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 1 2008, 05:42 PM~9844648
> *JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


Nice trey on the flier.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAJOR LUV!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2008, 02:43 PM~9856058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


last year WAS COOL THATS ANGELICA FROM ORANGE COVE ON THE COVER WHAT IT DO FAMILY


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SWEET GIRL TOO- TELL HER HI


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 3 2008, 01:53 PM~9856113
> *SWEET GIRL TOO- TELL HER HI
> *


You still have that volume available how much shipped?


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

hop rules please :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 04:13 PM~9856521
> *hop rules please :biggrin:
> *


COMING RIGHT UP :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 04:13 PM~9856521
> *hop rules please :biggrin:
> *


why we all know you ain't coming


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 3 2008, 09:29 PM~9858459
> *why we all know you ain't coming
> *


show up there with that 64 buddy and find out, but i wasnt asking you so mind your own fucking business.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 08:31 PM~9858479
> *show up there with that 64 buddy and find out, but i wasnt asking you so mind your own fucking business.
> *


Yes if he he will get served by the DREAM TEAM :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Feb 3 2008, 10:24 PM~9858913
> *Yes if he he will get served by the DREAM TEAM :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 3 2008, 09:31 PM~9858479
> *show up there with that 64 buddy and find out, but i wasnt asking you so mind your own fucking business.
> *


I think you said the same bullshit last year and I did show up, but you were no where to be seen. So we will see who really shows up this year.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ACTUALLY HE NEVER KNEW ABOUT ORANGE COVE SHOW LAST YEAR.
HE KNOWS THIS YEAR. I THINK I WAS THE ONLY ONE THEIR FROM OR. OR WASH. LAST TIME. PEOPLE WATCHIN THAT DVD UP HERE SO........

IT SHOULD BE CRACKIN EVEN BETTER FOR 08


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2008, 12:26 PM~9862031
> *ACTUALLY HE NEVER KNEW ABOUT ORANGE COVE SHOW LAST YEAR.
> HE KNOWS THIS YEAR. I THINK I WAS THE ONLY ONE THEIR FROM OR. OR WASH. LAST TIME. PEOPLE WATCHIN THAT DVD UP HERE SO........
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 oooooooooooooh DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM THE I GONNA COME AND TAKE IT :0 :0 SEE YALL SOON FAM  89 DAYS TO GO :0 :worship:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
ITS ON


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2008, 12:26 PM~9862031
> *ACTUALLY HE NEVER KNEW ABOUT ORANGE COVE SHOW LAST YEAR.
> HE KNOWS THIS YEAR. I THINK I WAS THE ONLY ONE THEIR FROM OR. OR WASH. LAST TIME. PEOPLE WATCHIN THAT DVD UP HERE SO........
> 
> ...


come on now no need to lie, ole boy knew and said his car was ready and was asking what the rules were long before the show.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NO LIES HERE BRO, MAN I LIVED A MILE AWAY FROM HIS OLD SHOP LAST YEAR.

IF YOU KNOW DIFFERENT- YOUR NOSE IS UP SOMEONES ASS TO FAR!!  

YOU ALL NEED TO COME UP NORTH


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2008, 07:00 PM~9864883
> *NO LIES HERE BRO, MAN I LIVED A MILE AWAY FROM HIS OLD SHOP LAST YEAR.
> 
> IF YOU KNOW DIFFERENT- YOUR NOSE IS UP SOMEONES ASS TO FAR!!
> ...


I tried to find the topic of the rules from last year where he had posted but i guess the topic was deleted.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 4 2008, 07:12 PM~9864974
> *I tried to find the topic of the rules from last year where he had posted but i guess the topic was deleted.
> *


well i'll clear it up killa was gonna try and make it last year but had a problem with a tow vehicle last year and i know the dream team paYED THEM A VSIT LAST YEAR now come on down families and lets do this whos setting the bar :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2008, 07:00 PM~9864883
> *NO LIES HERE BRO, MAN I LIVED A MILE AWAY FROM HIS OLD SHOP LAST YEAR.
> 
> IF YOU KNOW DIFFERENT- YOUR NOSE IS UP SOMEONES ASS TO FAR!!
> ...


YES WE DO BUT BIGG KILLA AND THE CREW NEED TO PAY CALI A VISIT NOW :biggrin:  COME ON DOWN FAM U KNOW WHERE WE AT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 1 2008, 06:42 PM~9844648
> *JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNO THAT ITS THAT TIME AGAIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj17/UC...8/Untitled1.jpg
ITS GOING DOWN FAMILY :0 :0 :0 :0 WHOS GONNA TAKE IT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 5 2008, 04:04 PM~9871345
> *http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj17/UC...8/Untitled1.jpg
> ITS GOING DOWN FAMILY :0  :0  :0  :0 WHOS GONNA TAKE IT
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uYsAdcV3wc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnCaRp7h9wI
MC MAGIC KRYSTAL MELODY SOPHIA MARIA AT TOP DIEGO REDD FASHAWN AND DJ HECKTIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH MORE ARTIST TO COME


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 7 2008, 08:17 PM~9891400
> *
> MC MAGIC KRYSTAL MELODY SOPHIA MARIA AT TOP DIEGO REDD FASHAWN AND DJ HECKTIC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE WITH MORE ARTIST TO COME
> *



WHERES THE OLD SCHOOL ARTIST???


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Feb 8 2008, 09:38 AM~9894605
> *WHERES THE OLD SCHOOL ARTIST???
> *


still working on that as we speak


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 8 2008, 11:25 AM~9895826
> *still working on that as we speak
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

will you be posting catagories?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 8 2008, 03:38 PM~9896999
> *will you be posting catagories?
> *


catgories for carshow and hopp coming soon 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg
CLIPS OF NENE AND RON IN ORANGE COVE LAST YEAR


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

HEY BRO....ARE YOU GUYS ALSO HAVING 
A PARADE TO CELEBRATE CINCO DE MAYO LIKE 
YOU DID LAST YEAR?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats crackin the night before if we come down early?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 10 2008, 10:36 PM~9913227
> *whats crackin the night before if we come down early?
> *


SHIT BROTHA YOU KNOW U CAN COME TO MY PAD AND SHOW U THE HOT SPOTS OVER HERE LOL U LIKE TAMELES LOL THE 2 LEGED ONES LOL DONT TRIP HIMBONE I GOT U COVERD DOG LOL :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, i say we go down the night before again.



> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 11 2008, 12:36 AM~9913227
> *whats crackin the night before if we come down early?
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 10 2008, 11:57 PM~9913906
> *yeah, i say we go down the night before again.
> *


COME ON DOWN BROTHA U KNO UR WELCOME OVER HERE LIKE BEANS ON RICE LOL MAKE A MISSION TO GOLD DIGGERS THE NIGHT B4 AND ITS ON LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 11 2008, 12:06 AM~9913960
> *COME ON DOWN BROTHA U KNO UR WELCOME OVER HERE LIKE BEANS ON RICE LOL  MAKE A MISSION TO GOLD DIGGERS THE NIGHT B4 AND ITS ON LOL
> *


GOLD DIGGER HUH SOUNDS LIKE MY TYPE OF PLACE. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Feb 10 2008, 06:36 PM~9910963
> *HEY BRO....ARE YOU GUYS ALSO HAVING
> A PARADE TO CELEBRATE CINCO DE MAYO LIKE
> YOU DID LAST YEAR?
> *


yes we are thats on sunday saturday is the carshow  this year ive even added a carnival to our event so bring the fam out and enjoy


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 10 2008, 11:57 PM~9913906
> *yeah, i say we go down the night before again.
> *


come on down brothas we are even having a carnival from wed to sunday at the new location


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

dont trip bro, im sure we will be there, just tryin to figure out what cars to bring  



> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 11 2008, 05:56 PM~9917935
> *come on down brothas we are even having a carnival from wed to sunday at the new location
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 11 2008, 10:43 PM~9921545
> *dont trip bro, im sure we will be there, just tryin to figure out what cars to bring
> *


 :biggrin: bring em all :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 11 2008, 10:43 PM~9921545
> *dont trip bro, im sure we will be there, just tryin to figure out what cars to bring
> *


 :0 You gonna put miles on the Trailer !!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 11 2008, 01:19 PM~9916830
> *GOLD DIGGER HUH SOUNDS LIKE MY TYPE OF PLACE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :around:  :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 11 2008, 03:52 PM~9917901
> *yes we are thats on sunday saturday is the carshow  this year ive even added a carnival to our event so bring the fam out and enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


Do we get Free Tickets for the Rides ? :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 11 2008, 10:56 PM~9921638
> *Do we get Free Tickets for the Rides ?  :biggrin:
> *


SHIZZ YOU GET FREE EVEYTHING BIGG DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I do wish we had more time there last year, seemed like shit was crakin, but we had to get down to Costa mesa for the next day, but i think we will be there the night before


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 11 2008, 11:16 PM~9921769
> *I do wish we had more time there last year, seemed like shit was crakin, but we had to get down to Costa mesa for the next day, but i think we will be there the night before
> *


if i know ron you guys will leave vegas at about ohhhh 3 am again haha man that sucked last year. how long did we stay at the hotel? 45 minutes? goodtimes goodtimes


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you know it!  



> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 12 2008, 12:55 AM~9921625
> *:0  You gonna put miles on the Trailer !!!!
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 11 2008, 11:16 PM~9921769
> *I do wish we had more time there last year, seemed like shit was crakin, but we had to get down to Costa mesa for the next day, but i think we will be there the night before
> *


theres no costa mesa the next day this year :biggrin:  its on


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone+Feb 12 2008, 12:29 AM~9922216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 13 2008, 12:26 AM~9930846
> *I've made him change in his ways, we start on the cars 2 days before the shows now !!!!
> 
> *


you go girl


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 13 2008, 10:12 AM~9932505
> *you go girl
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bahhaaaaabahaaabaaau guys are to much candy for a dime


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 5 2008, 06:12 PM~9872194
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WE ON IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 13 2008, 03:11 PM~9934718
> *WE ON IT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


featurin the dream team!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 13 2008, 03:14 PM~9934760
> *featurin the dream team!!!
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okTBN_SjWVI
oOOOOOOOOYYEEAAAAAAAAA SITTIN ON CHROME


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ITS ON PEEPS MAY 3RD NO DOUBT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

no hop classes or hop rules its getting close,whats up.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2008, 09:17 AM~9940634
> *no hop classes or hop rules its getting close,whats up.
> *


THEY WILL BE POSTED THIS WEEKEND KILLA :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2008, 09:17 AM~9940634
> *no hop classes or hop rules its getting close,whats up.
> *


just come pull it off the trailer and hop plenty of cali cars to nose up on, if you feel up to it.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_ZK_3Bvpm8
:0 :0 :0 :0 hno: hno: 
himbone like whoa  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xS20pHNT-jA :biggrin:  :yes:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

*GOODTIMES CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!*


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOY63_@Feb 14 2008, 06:28 PM~9944774
> *COULDNT HAVE A GOOD TIME WITHOUT GOODTIMES :thumbsup:*


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lr8kFOwxGnk
:0 :0 :0 :0 *WHOS GONNA BE DOWN WITH THE KING*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT !! TO COVER THAT SHIT TOO.

ITS A MUST GO EVENT.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Feb 14 2008, 03:07 PM~9943179
> *just come pull it off the trailer and hop plenty of cali cars to nose up on, if you feel up to it.
> *


ya and then he can go home a bigkilla loser :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 16 2008, 08:38 AM~9957002
> *ya and then he can go home a bigkilla loser :0
> *


COME UP NORTH.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 16 2008, 09:28 AM~9956957
> *CANT WAIT !! TO COVER THAT SHIT TOO.
> 
> ITS A MUST GO EVENT.
> *


*U ALREADY KNOW* :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Will you be posting a category list ?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 17 2008, 09:42 AM~9962604
> *Will you be posting a category list ?
> *


*YES THIS WEEK * :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:
























_*ITS ON COME MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE HOMIES BRING YOUR FAMS OUT FULL CARNIVAL FOR THE KIDS RIDES GAMES FOOD FOR DAYS TWO DAY EVENT SAT. KING OF CALI CARSHOW SUNDAY PARADE BANDAS MARIACHIS DANCERS TODO ITS GOING DOWN IN THE TOWN OF ORANGE COVE*_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Feb 17 2008, 01:04 PM~9963694
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: *WHATS UP RICK BRING UR CLUB OUT THIS YEAR USO*


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Will you be posting the categories or have you already


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 17 2008, 11:39 PM~9968278
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 17 2008, 11:39 PM~9968278
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA
PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD ITS ON 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
BAHHAAAHHAHAAABAHAAAA


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 18 2008, 11:17 PM~9976278
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA
> PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD ITS ON
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 17 2008, 11:39 PM~9968278
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 14 2008, 09:17 AM~9940634
> *no hop classes or hop rules its getting close,whats up.
> *


damn it almost time im coming from far, bust out the categories
this is on my list lets make it happen.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GOOD TIMESSSSSSS! LET GET TORO WASTED AND SHRINK WRAP HIM TO THE FAIRESS WHEEL! LOL.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

this time I'm not missing it :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 20 2008, 11:12 AM~9986501
> *GOOD TIMESSSSSSS! LET GET TORO WASTED AND SHRINK WRAP HIM TO THE FAIRESS WHEEL! LOL.
> *


*THE DREAM TEAM * :worship:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Feb 20 2008, 11:54 PM~9993106
> *this time I'm not missing it  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:  I KNOW YOU WONT FAM I'LL E MAIL YOUR VENDOR APP: SHOOT ME AN E MAIL ADRESS


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 17 2008, 11:39 PM~9968278
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

WHAT'S UP WITH A SOUND OFF :dunno:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Feb 21 2008, 11:56 AM~9995792
> *WHAT'S UP WITH A SOUND OFF :dunno:
> *


WE WILL DEFINETLY HAVE A SOUND OFF


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

HATERS MOST WANTED WILL BE THERE FOR THE SOUND OFF :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 17 2008, 11:39 PM~9968278
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@Jan 12 2008, 10:39 PM~9679575
> *DA NEW ROLLERZ ONLY CENTRAL CALI CHAPTER WILL BE THERE IN FULL FORCE
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jan 16 2008, 10:08 PM~9715252
> *UCE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 21 2008, 12:17 AM~9993243
> *THE DREAM TEAM  :worship:
> *


is this gonna happen or what man some hop guidelines.
im starting to wonder.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 21 2008, 12:17 AM~9993243
> *THE DREAM TEAM  :worship:
> *


is this gonna happen or what man some hop guidelines.
im starting to wonder.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 21 2008, 12:17 AM~9993243
> *THE DREAM TEAM  :worship:
> *


is this gonna happen or what man some hop guidelines.
im starting to wonder.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 22 2008, 08:56 AM~10003688
> *is this gonna happen or what man some hop guidelines.
> im starting to wonder.
> *


YEA KILLA IM WORKING ON THE RULES BIGG DOGG NO LATER THAN MONDAY ILL HAVE THEM POSTED JUS BEEN SUPER BUSY GETTING THINGS DONE FOR THE SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 22 2008, 08:56 AM~10003688
> *is this gonna happen or what man some hop guidelines.
> im starting to wonder.
> *


YEA KILLA IM WORKING ON THE RULES BIGG DOGG NO LATER THAN MONDAY ILL HAVE THEM POSTED JUS BEEN SUPER BUSY GETTING THINGS DONE FOR THE SHOW


----------



## DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63 (Feb 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 11 2008, 01:06 AM~9913960
> *COME ON DOWN BROTHA U KNO UR WELCOME OVER HERE LIKE BEANS ON RICE LOL  MAKE A MISSION TO GOLD DIGGERS THE NIGHT B4 AND ITS ON LOL
> *


OH MAN GOLDDIGGERS , DAY OF THE SHOW THE ROLLERZONLY FAM WILL BE OUT TO THE FULLEST .


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DAVE_ROLLERZONLY63_@Feb 22 2008, 11:20 AM~10004512
> *OH MAN GOLDDIGGERS , DAY OF THE SHOW THE ROLLERZONLY FAM WILL BE OUT TO THE FULLEST .
> *


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 21 2008, 10:38 PM~10001892
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 22 2008, 08:55 AM~10003685
> *is this gonna happen or what man some hop guidelines.
> im starting to wonder.
> *


we don't no fucking classes just show up


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 25 2008, 01:21 AM~10023126
> *we don't no fucking classes just show up
> *


WHAT DID I TELL YOU ON THE PHONE, YOU JUST BE THERE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 25 2008, 01:21 AM~10023126
> *we don't no fucking classes just show up
> *


WE CAN HOP I9N THE PAKING LOT AT THE GROCERY STORE IT DONT MATTER.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 25 2008, 01:28 AM~10023141
> *WE CAN HOP I9N THE PAKING LOT AT THE GROCERY STORE IT DONT MATTER.
> *


well stop cryin about rules and classes and show up this time not like all the times before i will be there take your own advice and show up for once


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ITS GOING DOWN :0 :0  KILLA GOT THOSE RULES COMING HOMIE


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lookin super fly!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

DAMN TEAM CRACKER COMMIN HARD :biggrin: SHAKE AND BAKE TODD LOL TACOS ON YOU DOGG LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 25 2008, 02:12 PM~10026376
> *DAMN TEAM CRACKER COMMIN HARD :biggrin: SHAKE AND BAKE TODD LOL TACOS ON YOU DOGG LOL
> *


OWWW I MADE A MISTAKE LOL TODD HOOKED IT UP FAT IN SAN MATEO LOL ILL TREAT THIZZ TIME HOMIE GOT U COVERD!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 25 2008, 10:31 AM~10024492
> *lookin super fly!!
> *


THANX DOGG


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 18 2008, 02:12 PM~9727910
> *WUZZUP FAM YOU GUYS GONNA MAKE OUT THIS YEAR
> CLUBS THAT SUPPORTED OUR SHOW LAST YEAR
> 559 KUSTOMS
> ...


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THIS YEAR THE PACIFIC NW WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

WITH MORE HOPPERS!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT BILLY!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 26 2008, 09:20 AM~10033214
> *WITH MORE HOPPERS!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 cant w8t


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cant wait, sounds like its gonna be crazy this year!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 25 2008, 01:53 AM~10023171
> *well stop cryin about rules and classes and show up this time not like all the times before  i will be there take your own advice and show up for once
> *


truly gonna b the battle of year with all the competitors coming out truucha bring britney with you this year :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  its on
:tears: :tears: :0 :roflmao: the bigg boys are coming up to play get your cameras ready :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

rules :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 26 2008, 04:57 PM~10036503
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT BILLY!!
> *


DAMM SOUNDS LIKE THE NORTH WEST BE COMING DEEP LIKE 







300 NICCA :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 26 2008, 09:56 PM~10039053
> *rules  :biggrin:
> *


OH YA WHEN IT GOES DOWN YOU COULD ALWAYS COUNT ON THE BAY TO COME OUT AND PLAY







rules on der way :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Feb 23 2008, 12:10 AM~10010077
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whatcha know about that nicca :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 26 2008, 10:57 PM~10039591
> *OH YA WHEN IT GOES DOWN YOU COULD ALWAYS COUNT ON THE BAY TO COME OUT AND PLAY
> 
> 
> ...


only one rule all cars must hit back bumber  :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 27 2008, 02:51 PM~10043451
> *only one rule all cars must hit back bumber  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: right on the money homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 26 2008, 09:15 AM~10033185
> *THIS YEAR THE PACIFIC NW WILL BE THERE!!
> *


 :around: :around:  hno:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 27 2008, 02:10 PM~10043184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 25 2008, 01:21 AM~10023126
> *we don't no fucking classes just show up
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: 








OH DAMM TODD+KILLA=BAY TO LA :0  *AND DONT FORGET ABOUT THE 559*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Feb 27 2008, 09:58 PM~10047054
> *
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like its going to be good one


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Feb 28 2008, 10:13 AM~10049806
> *Looks like its going to be good one
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

whats up every one


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2008, 10:03 PM~10055162
> *whats up every one
> *


gettin ready to leave for phoenix


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

man wish i could make that trip i need a few more weeks to be ready. hold it down for cali and stay saf  e


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Feb 28 2008, 10:10 PM~10055211
> *man wish i could make that trip i need a few more weeks to be ready. hold it down for cali and stay saf  e
> *


YOU KNOW WE WILL HOME BOY :biggrin: HERE COME DA 559


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10055152
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 2.5 hours from az thank god for wireless net :biggrin: see you all there


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 29 2008, 03:33 PM~10059979
> *:biggrin: 2.5 hours from az thank god for wireless net :biggrin: see you all there
> *


SO HOW DID EVERYONE DEW OUT THERE?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 2 2008, 10:25 PM~10074106
> *SO HOW DID EVERYONE DEW OUT THERE?
> *


good IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW  ITS A MUST GO TO SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 4 2008, 01:27 AM~10083666
> *good IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW   ITS A MUST GO TO SHOW
> *


JUS GOT IN I GOT THE RULES TO POST UP BUT ILL DO THAT TOMARRO :biggrin: IM BURNT OUT YALL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 25 2008, 01:27 AM~10023139
> *WHAT DID I TELL YOU ON THE PHONE, YOU JUST BE THERE.
> *


hno:  coming to orange cove may 3rd see ya soon killa


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

A HANDFUL IS COMIN FROM UP NORTH!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 4 2008, 03:48 PM~10087803
> *A HANDFUL IS COMIN FROM UP NORTH!!
> *


:0 :0 :0 RULES PLEASE HERE YOU GO 
SINGLE PUMP UP TO 12 BATTERIES WITH MAX .35'' LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BUMPER
DOUBLE PUMP UP TO 14 BATTERIES 42''MAX. LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
STREET RADICAL UP TO 14 BATTERIES 50''MAX.LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
RADICAL UP TO 16 BATTERIES UNLIMITED LOCK UP
UNLIMITED DANCE

IN SINGLE,DOUBLE,AND STREET RADICAL LOWER SUSPENSION MOUNTS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATIONS UPPER MOUNTS CAN BE ALTERED OR DROPPED IN ANY OF THESE CLASSES YOU GET STUCK YOUR OUT OF LUCK

VEHICLES MUST HAVE WINDSHIELDS,HEADLIGHTS,AND PAINT(NO PRIMER)
THIS IS WHAT WERE THINKING POST UP YOUR THOUGHTS GLAD TO HEAR EM 
THERE WILL BE A STRICTLY STREET CLASS FOR THE AVERAGE PERSON WITH 8 TO 10 BATTERIES AND A AIR BAGG CLASS   COME OUT AND REPP AND HAVE GOOD TIME EVEREYONE IS WELCOME TO COME OUT AND FILM


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 01:19 PM~10095661
> *:0  :0  :0 RULES PLEASE HERE YOU GO
> SINGLE PUMP 12 BATTERIES WITH MAX .35'' LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BUMPER
> DOUBLE PUMP 14 BATTERIES 42''MAX. LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
> ...


sounds good will be there


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 01:19 PM~10095661
> *:0  :0  :0 RULES PLEASE HERE YOU GO
> SINGLE PUMP UP TO 12 BATTERIES WITH MAX .35'' LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BUMPER
> DOUBLE PUMP UP TO 14 BATTERIES 42''MAX. LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
> ...


16 for street radical. trucks gonna have there own class?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 5 2008, 09:13 PM~10099993
> *16 for street radical. trucks gonna have there own class?
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIR TRUCKS HAVE THERE OWN CLASS ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

NO GETTING STUCK OR DOUBLE SWITCHING


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 5 2008, 09:43 PM~10100263
> *NO GETTING STUCK OR DOUBLE SWITCHING
> *


THATS CORRECT NO GETTING STUCK NO DOUBLE SWITCHING


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Car Show Classes 
Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
Atomic 559-287-7640
Car Classes

40’s and below Original, Street, Custom
50’s Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 89-Below Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 90-Above Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Import 4dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars Street, Custom
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Donks 1-3
Trucks Classes
50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Custom
70’s Original, Street, Custom
Full size trucks Street, mild, full
Mini Truck Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero Street, Mild
Vans 1-3

Bikes Classes

12” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
Pedal Cars 1-3
Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom
Best of show

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Audio/Video Display
Best hydraulic/air set up
Most members 
Best undercarriage
Best interior 
I will be putting up the sound off info as the time comes up, im working with my team to put out a great sound off for the City of Orange Cove.
thank you all


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 6 2008, 12:53 AM~10101673
> *
> *




sup mr559 hope to see u and ur bike at the shows bro.



atomic

dta customz


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 5 2008, 11:54 PM~10101689
> *sup mr559 hope to see u and ur bike at the shows bro.
> atomic
> 
> ...



ill be there  if its in Fresno, its madatory 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Mar 5 2008, 11:56 PM~10101704
> *ill be there   if its in Fresno, its madatory 4 me :biggrin:
> *


OH YEA TOP DOGGS WERE IN THE HOUSE LAST YEAR ORANGE COVE IS IN FRESNO COUNTY   35 MILES EAST TO BE EXACT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

did you forget the front bumpers, or are they optional?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Feb 4 2008, 12:26 PM~9862031
> *ACTUALLY HE NEVER KNEW ABOUT ORANGE COVE SHOW LAST YEAR.
> HE KNOWS THIS YEAR. I THINK I WAS THE ONLY ONE THEIR FROM OR. OR WASH. LAST TIME. PEOPLE WATCHIN THAT DVD UP HERE SO........
> 
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=320601&st=20 check out killa quote bottom of the page and get back to me.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TOOK YOU A MONTH TO DIG THAT UP? WOW YOU GOT TIME ON YOUR HANDS.................... PULL YOUR PANTIES OUT!!!!!!! 

"my shit is done im not gonna change it so what is the rules.
never heard of a lock up #"


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 6 2008, 01:03 AM~10102032
> *did you forget the front bumpers, or are they optional?
> *


we'll leave that optional for radicals ((((((only))))))!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2008, 08:20 AM~10103020
> *TOOK YOU A MONTH TO DIG THAT UP? WOW YOU GOT TIME ON YOUR HANDS.................... PULL YOUR PANTIES OUT!!!!!!!
> 
> "my shit is done im not gonna change it so what is the rules.
> ...


why you want a sniff? :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 01:19 PM~10095661
> *:0  :0  :0 RULES PLEASE HERE YOU GO
> SINGLE PUMP UP TO 12 BATTERIES WITH MAX .35'' LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BUMPER
> DOUBLE PUMP UP TO 14 BATTERIES 42''MAX. LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
> ...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 6 2008, 08:12 AM~10103345
> *why you want a sniff? :biggrin:
> *


DOES IT SMELL LIKE BACON? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2008, 11:43 AM~10104623
> *DOES IT SMELL LIKE BACON? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:0 DAMN !!!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 6 2008, 12:58 PM~10105734
> *:0 DAMN !!!!!
> *


WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 6 2008, 02:33 PM~10106017
> *WHAT UP BIG PIMPIN
> *


WHATS UP BROTHER CANT W8T FOR DA SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 5 2008, 11:47 PM~10101624
> *Car Show Classes
> Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
> Atomic 559-287-7640
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 7 2008, 06:54 PM~10116418
> *TTMFT
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

we are there for sure.....come by the booth and say what's up......we should have our Premier issue and issue No. 2 there...along with a couple surprises....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2008, 10:50 AM~10120556
> *we are there for sure.....come by the booth and say what's up......we should have our Premier issue and issue No. 2 there...along with a couple surprises....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 THANX FOR YOUR SUPPORT FAM MEANS ALOT TO ME SEE YOU SOON :biggrin:  I LIKES SURPRISES :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 01:19 PM~10095661
> *:0  :0  :0 RULES PLEASE HERE YOU GO
> SINGLE PUMP UP TO 12 BATTERIES WITH MAX .35'' LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BUMPER
> DOUBLE PUMP UP TO 14 BATTERIES 42''MAX. LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
> ...


Vic were coming with a single pump


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 8 2008, 08:23 PM~10123678
> *Vic were coming with a single pump
> *


COME ON DOWN BROTHA CANT W8T ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK


"LIL VIC"


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 17 2008, 11:39 PM~9968278
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 28 2008, 10:02 PM~10055152
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 02:28 PM~10135026
> *
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 8 2008, 08:23 PM~10123678
> *Vic were coming with a single pump
> *


 :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 8 2008, 08:23 PM~10123678
> *Vic were coming with a single pump
> *


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 6 2008, 08:55 AM~10103235
> *we'll leave that optional for radicals ((((((only))))))!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


NO FRONT BUMPERS :uh:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

no stuck shit right? thats not hopping


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 10 2008, 08:26 PM~10138293
> *no stuck shit right? thats not hopping
> *


X2 NO GETTING STUCK OR DOUBLE SWITCHING :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Mar 10 2008, 08:26 PM~10138293
> *no stuck shit right? thats not hopping
> *


no getting stuck  if so they will be mesured the at the highest point before they got stuck


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 10 2008, 08:14 PM~10138120
> *NO FRONT BUMPERS :uh:
> *


SO FAR KILLA EVERYONE IN YOUR CLASS HAS SHOWED UP WITH BUMPERS BIGG HOMIE REALLY DONT SEE A PROBLEM TODD SAID HES LEAVING HIS ON :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

so any rules or categories on strictly street...................no weight .........


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 08:51 PM~10138619
> *so any rules or categories on strictly street...................no weight .........
> *


WELL PUT IT TOGETHER BRO YEA NO WEIGHT STRICTLY STREET FAM AND ALL U AIRBAGG DUDES POST UP  YOUR BEING REAL QUIET  AIR BAGGERS GOT THERE OWN CLASS TOO I WANT EVERYONE TO BE ABLE TO COMPETE AT THERE LEVEL THATS WHY ITS THE KING OF CALI :biggrin: ITS GONNA BE INSANE LAST YEAR THE DJ FROM 106 WANTED TO MC IT BY TIME HE WAS DONE HE WAS EXUASTED HE WAS LIKE DAMM I MISSED MC MAGIC :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 09:12 PM~10138921
> *WELL PUT IT TOGETHER BRO YEA NO WEIGHT STRICTLY STREET FAM AND ALL U AIRBAGG DUDES POST UP   YOUR BEING REAL QUIET  AIR BAGGERS GOT THERE OWN CLASS TOO  I WANT EVERYONE TO BE ABLE TO COMPETE AT THERE LEVEL THATS WHY ITS THE KING OF CALI :biggrin: ITS GONNA BE INSANE LAST YEAR THE DJ FROM 106 WANTED TO MC IT BY TIME HE WAS DONE HE WAS EXUASTED HE WAS LIKE DAMM I MISSED MC MAGIC :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lemme know.......if i think the rules are fair, ill take a trip up there!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:15 PM~10138961
> *lemme know.......if i think the rules are fair, ill take a trip up there!
> *


YOU GOTT IT CARNALE I GUARANTEE IT WILL BE FAIR I WANT EVERYONE TO KEEP COMING BACK BRO  HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE REPPN WITH EVERYONE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 09:22 PM~10139059
> *YOU GOTT IT CARNALE I GUARANTEE IT WILL BE FAIR I WANT EVERYONE TO KEEP COMING BACK BRO   HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS HERE REPPN WITH EVERYONE ELSE  :biggrin:
> *


my trunk set up is in my avatar............its a gbody, and thats what ill be working with if i go up there.............


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:24 PM~10139082
> *my trunk set up is in my avatar............its a gbody, and thats what ill be working with if i go up there.............
> *


THATS CLEAN BROTHA ILL GET THE LOCK UP HEIGHT AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF FAM HOW MANY BATTS U RUNNING


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10139143
> *THATS CLEAN BROTHA ILL GET THE LOCK UP HEIGHT AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF FAM HOW MANY BATTS U RUNNING
> *


6........its all street.............. :0 

with custom paint and chrome and gold undercarriage!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

sup supreme air...................was nice meeting u at Majestics new years!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:31 PM~10139160
> *6........its all street.............. :0
> 
> with custom paint and chrome and gold undercarriage!
> *


what size cylinders r u using


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 09:30 PM~10139143
> *THATS CLEAN BROTHA ILL GET THE LOCK UP HEIGHT AND ALL THAT GOOD STUFF FAM HOW MANY BATTS U RUNNING
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 09:36 PM~10139240
> *what size cylinders r u using
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

so whats up??...................u think u got a category for me??


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:37 PM~10139246
> *heres a lil video clip showing the trunk............look at the lock up.........not high at all...........
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


NICE ILL SEE YOU IN MAY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: ILL GET IT IRONED OUT ASAP


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 09:50 PM~10139445
> *NICE ILL SEE YOU IN MAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ILL GET IT IRONED OUT ASAP
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:49 PM~10139429
> *so whats up??...................u think u got a category for me??
> *


YEA STRICTLY STREET HATE TO EVEN CALL IT STREET WIT UR RIDE LOOKING THAT NICE :biggrin: TRUST ME U YOU DONT WANNA MISS OUT BELIEVE HOMIE AWARDS IS OVER AT 6PM CONCERT AND CARNAVEL OVER AT 10 PM HOPP AT 1 PM BREEZIES FOR DAYS FOR UHHHH UUUMM FOR THE SINGLE GENTLEMEN :roflmao: :roflmao: TORO UR SO LUCKY :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU TOO TWOTONZ SEE YALL HERE A CINCO DE MAYO LIKE DISS U CANT MISS :0 :0 DID I FORGET AFTER HOPP DURING THE CARNAVAL ALL SET UP ALREADY PARKING LOT JUS FOR THE HOPPERS CARNAVAL PRKING LOT SET ASIDE  AND DA BREEZIES :0 :biggrin: OOPES ALREADY MENTIONED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

cool......post up rules for street asap please............so if i decide to go i can plan ahead........


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 10:05 PM~10139654
> *cool......post up rules for street asap please............so if i decide to go i can plan ahead........
> *


  alright fam


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 10 2008, 10:01 PM~10139594
> *YEA STRICTLY STREET HATE TO EVEN CALL IT STREET WIT UR RIDE LOOKING THAT NICE :biggrin: TRUST ME U YOU DONT WANNA MISS OUT BELIEVE HOMIE AWARDS IS OVER AT 6PM CONCERT AND CARNAVEL OVER AT 10 PM HOPP AT 1 PM BREEZIES FOR DAYS FOR UHHHH UUUMM FOR THE SINGLE GENTLEMEN :roflmao:  :roflmao: TORO UR SO LUCKY :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU TOO TWOTONZ SEE YALL HERE A CINCO DE MAYO LIKE DISS U CANT MISS  :0  :0 DID I FORGET AFTER HOPP DURING THE CARNAVAL ALL SET UP ALREADY PARKING LOT JUS FOR THE HOPPERS CARNAVAL PRKING LOT SET ASIDE  AND DA BREEZIES :0  :biggrin: OOPES ALREADY MENTIONED  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




sounds like a lot fun :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 11 2008, 11:01 AM~10142424
> *sounds like a lot fun  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: oh yea


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 10 2008, 09:37 PM~10139261
> *^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10146974
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2008, 08:39 PM~10146982
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :around: :scrutinize: hno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

we tryin to see wat were bringin maybe 1 stricly street and a street double also a double street impala thats all for now maybe more later


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 11 2008, 07:39 PM~10146982
> *:wave:
> *


WUZZUP HOMIE?!? U SHOULD REALLY BRING YOUR RIDE DOWN FOR THIS SHOW. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Mar 12 2008, 06:27 AM~10149794
> *WUZZUP HOMIE?!? U SHOULD REALLY BRING YOUR RIDE DOWN FOR THIS SHOW. :biggrin:
> *


YEP......I THINK IMA TAKE IT BUT IT REALLY DEPENDS ON THE RULES..........I WANNA GO HOP IT.............


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 12 2008, 04:16 PM~10153743
> *YEP......I THINK IMA TAKE IT BUT IT REALLY DEPENDS ON THE RULES..........I WANNA GO HOP IT.............
> *


BRING IT DOWN ANYWAYZ HOMIE!! COME DO WHAT U DO CHRIS.. :biggrin:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

:biggrin: 559 KUSTOMZ WILL BE REPPIN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Mar 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10155735
> *:biggrin: 559 KUSTOMZ  WILL BE REPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Mar 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10155735
> *:biggrin: 559 KUSTOMZ  WILL BE REPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


COME REPP FAM WE KNOW 559 PUT IT DOWN


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

im definately hoping to show if i got my money right and with the help of the homie *MUFASA *i can make a good showing. thanks for the help


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 01:19 PM~10095661
> *:0  :0  :0 RULES PLEASE HERE YOU GO
> SINGLE PUMP UP TO 12 BATTERIES WITH MAX .35'' LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BUMPER
> DOUBLE PUMP UP TO 14 BATTERIES 42''MAX. LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
> ...


strictly street single pump 6 batteries max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 30''from ground to the bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck :biggrin: 
strictly street double pump 8 batteris max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 35'' from ground to bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck 
I ADDED THESE CLASSES SO EVERYONE CAN COMPETE CORPRATE SHOWS NEED TO DO THIS AS WELL DIFFERENCE FROM THIS SHOW AND A CORPRATE SHOW IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE A PROFIT JUS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND GIVE THE MONEY BACK TO THE COMPETITOR THIS EVENT IS BACKED BY THE CITY AND VARIOUS SPONSORS AND HAS BEEN SUCCESSFUL THE LAST TWO YEARS AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PUT THIS VENUE TOGETHER AS LONG AS I HAVE THE SUPPORT OF THE CLUBS AND THE COMMUNITY COME OUT HAVE A GOOD TIME AND REPP YOUR SET :biggrin: IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ADD ANYTHING TO THE RULES IM OPEN TO SUGESTIONS :biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONINUED SUPPORT THE CLUBS MAKE THE SHOW WE ARE JUST ORGINIZERS WITH OUT THE CLUBS THERE IS NO SHOW AND WE RECOGNIZE THAT  THANX AGAIN DAVE LOPEZ UCEFAMILY1


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

as far as classes go. r u having all the singles go against singles. like regal, cutty, caprice, monte, impala and caddies. or any other big body cars.. or are u gonna put the big bodies and impalas in their own class


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 13 2008, 12:01 AM~10157335
> *strictly street single pump 6 batteries max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 30''from ground to the bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck :biggrin:
> strictly street double pump 8 batteris max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 35'' from ground to bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck
> I ADDED THESE CLASSES SO EVERYONE CAN COMPETE CORPRATE SHOWS NEED TO DO THIS AS WELL DIFFERENCE FROM THIS SHOW AND A CORPRATE SHOW IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE A PROFIT JUS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND GIVE THE MONEY BACK TO THE COMPETITOR THIS EVENT IS BACKED BY THE CITY AND VARIOUS SPONSORS AND HAS BEEN SUCCESSFUL THE LAST TWO YEARS AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PUT THIS VENUE TOGETHER AS LONG AS I HAVE THE SUPPORT OF THE CLUBS AND THE COMMUNITY COME OUT HAVE A GOOD TIME AND REPP YOUR SET :biggrin: IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ADD ANYTHING TO THE RULES IM OPEN TO SUGESTIONS :biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONINUED SUPPORT THE CLUBS MAKE THE SHOW WE ARE JUST ORGINIZERS WITH OUT THE CLUBS THERE IS NO SHOW AND WE RECOGNIZE THAT  THANX AGAIN DAVE LOPEZ UCEFAMILY1
> *



:0 :0 now u know im going..................hopefully in the strictly street both single and double u will check for weight..........!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@Mar 12 2008, 08:53 PM~10155735
> *:biggrin: 559 KUSTOMZ  WILL BE REPPIN
> 
> 
> ...


nice pic


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 13 2008, 01:01 AM~10157335
> *strictly street single pump 6 batteries max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 30''from ground to the bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck :biggrin:
> strictly street double pump 8 batteris max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 35'' from ground to bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck
> I ADDED THESE CLASSES SO EVERYONE CAN COMPETE CORPRATE SHOWS NEED TO DO THIS AS WELL DIFFERENCE FROM THIS SHOW AND A CORPRATE SHOW IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE A PROFIT JUS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND GIVE THE MONEY BACK TO THE COMPETITOR THIS EVENT IS BACKED BY THE CITY AND VARIOUS SPONSORS AND HAS BEEN SUCCESSFUL THE LAST TWO YEARS AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PUT THIS VENUE TOGETHER AS LONG AS I HAVE THE SUPPORT OF THE CLUBS AND THE COMMUNITY COME OUT HAVE A GOOD TIME AND REPP YOUR SET :biggrin: IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ADD ANYTHING TO THE RULES IM OPEN TO SUGESTIONS :biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONINUED SUPPORT THE CLUBS MAKE THE SHOW WE ARE JUST ORGINIZERS WITH OUT THE CLUBS THERE IS NO SHOW AND WE RECOGNIZE THAT  THANX AGAIN DAVE LOPEZ UCEFAMILY1
> *


i have a single pump 8 batt *no weight * do you think i can hop on the strictly street single?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

whats the payout this year?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 13 2008, 02:50 PM~10161030
> *whats the payout this year?
> *


more than a streetlow or lg show i guarentee that :biggrin: im not bagging on those shows but there more corprate i am giviving more than those shows fam were looking at 500 and a ring im still working out the details and a all out whoop dat a$$ class for one thousand dollars :biggrin: no getting stuck is the plan man  come and do this  king of cali style currently working on pitbull and chino xl to perform as well concert ends at 10pm lots of breezies for dem single cats :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by luizg69_@Mar 13 2008, 11:08 AM~10159455
> *i have a single pump 8 batt no weight  do you think i can hop on the strictly street single?
> *


well they would all have to agree to let you compete with 8 if they do no prob for me work it out what you all think or you can add one more pump ive seen singles take out doubles plenty of times come out and repp uso :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 13 2008, 09:23 AM~10158897
> *:0  :0 now u know im going..................hopefully in the strictly street both single and double u will check for weight..........!!
> *


it will be fair fam these classes aint for these heavy weight champs and when i say heavy weight i mean the 12 ,14, 16 , battery guys we will see you all soon my phone has been blowing up i promoted the show in phoenix lrm todd we will see you soon bigg dogg bigg killa we will see you as well bigg ups i know my bro and his rollerz fam will be out in full effect as well as my uso brothas and majestics brothas lifes finest 559 customs top dogs and so many other clubs i think its time for a roll call yall :0 :0  lets put it down


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 13 2008, 06:52 PM~10161784
> *it will be fair fam these classes aint for these heavy weight champs and when i say heavy weight i mean the 12 ,14, 16 , battery guys we will see you all soon my phone has been blowing up i promoted the show in phoenix lrm todd we will see you soon bigg dogg bigg killa we will see you as well bigg ups i know my bro and his rollerz fam will be out in full effect as well as my uso brothas and majestics brothas lifes finest 559 customs top dogs and so many other clubs i think its time for a roll call yall  :0  :0   lets put it down
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 13 2008, 05:29 PM~10162022
> * :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 FAM WE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME  SEE YOU SOON


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

as long as OG RIDER aint tryin to say he is gonna pay out and own exclusive rights to the dvd lol. 

YA WE ALL CHECKING FOR WEIGHT LOL. u got weight, u can leave the car at the gate


----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2008, 09:07 PM~10163762
> *as long as OG RIDER aint tryin to say he is gonna pay out and own exclusive rights to the dvd lol.
> YA WE ALL CHECKING FOR WEIGHT LOL.  u got weight, u can leave the car at the gate
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NO NOT AGAIN I THINK EVERYONE HAS A RIGHT TO FILM EXCEPT O.G THIS YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin: HOWS THAT SEE YALL SOON


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha just thought i check first lol


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

we will be in the house to cover this show with trophys.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

dayum thats a nice trophy can i jsut get one that says KINGFISH CUSTOMS lol


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

stackin up to be one of the best shows this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 02:30 AM~10165347
> *dayum thats a nice trophy can i jsut get one that says KINGFISH CUSTOMS lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

damn..................i just measured my back bumper to the ground............its only 22"............. :0 :0

well...it actually locks up higher.....but thats the height that i hop it at.......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

well im sure youll come up with something chris lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 12:02 PM~10167954
> *well im sure youll come up with something chris lol
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: dont need to do anything......street rule is 30" max lock up...............im only at 22"..............i have 8 inches more to lock up if i wanted to......but i do just fine at 22" lock up......................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 14 2008, 08:43 AM~10166492
> *
> *


sup man.....this is what ill be taking up there hopefully...............for the STRICTLY STREET CLASS.............
These were taken on my way to the Indivduals picnic in AZ right b4 christmas last year.......

















except this one....just painted my batts a few days ago....i was bored.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 14 2008, 01:41 PM~10168670
> *sup man.....this is what ill be taking up there no doubt  :biggrin: ...............for the STRICTLY STREET CLASS.............
> These were taken on my way to the Indivduals picnic in AZ right b4 christmas last year.......
> 
> ...


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2008, 07:09 AM~10165905
> *stackin up to be one of the best shows this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


no doubt fam its gonna be off the hook


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol. car still looks good chris. boredom or not


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i gotta take me a trip up to fresno monday or tuesday to see TWISTER559 about a preto plus motor lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10172332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP CABRON SEE YOU ON THE 3RD :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Whats up David you guys going to Salinas?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 15 2008, 09:07 AM~10174411
> *WHATS UP CABRON SEE YOU ON THE 3RD :biggrin:
> *


You Know We will be There


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 14 2008, 10:16 PM~10172332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## hmw99durango (Oct 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 6 2008, 12:47 AM~10101624
> *Car Show Classes
> Dta Customz / U.S. Trophy Company
> Atomic 559-287-7640
> ...


any info on the sound off yet


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 15 2008, 11:39 AM~10175119
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: hno: :barf: A BATTLE NO ONE WANTS TO MISS :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so do the strictly street have to drive or can they show up on a trailer?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hmw99durango_@Mar 15 2008, 02:30 PM~10175869
> *any info on the sound off yet
> *


OH YEA JUS GOT THE TROPHIES FOR ALL THE CATEGORIES INCLUDING THE SOUND OFF :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2008, 05:31 PM~10170329
> *i gotta take me a trip up to fresno monday or tuesday to see TWISTER559 about a preto plus motor lol
> *


GET IT READY FAM CENTRAL CALI EVERYONE IS THROWING IT DOWN 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA DIEGO REDD FASHAWN PLANET ASIA SHAKE THE MAYOR :0 :0 :0 
M.C MAGIC SOPHIA MARIA KRYSTAL MELODY WORKING ON PITBULL CHINO XL :biggrin: KING OF CALI GOING DOWN MAY 3RD CARSHOW CONCERT CARNIVAL BRING YOUR KIDS RIDES FOOD GAMES EVEN GET TATTED DOWN YOU CANT POSSIBLY ASK FOR MORE :cheesy: :biggrin: THE HOPP ITS GOTTA BE THE FATTEST HOPP IN CALI GUARNTEE :biggrin: LAS VEGAS ,LA, PHOENIX ARIZONA ,THE BAY,STOCKTON, MANTECA,SAC,THE NORTH WEST,CENTRAL CALI,DAMM ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK  6 SWEEPSTAKE AWARDS FATT HOPP PAY OUTS NEED I SAY MORE :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 15 2008, 11:39 AM~10175119
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Just messing with you Chris, Your car will be in strictly street so go ahead and bring it, We will not bump people in class to were it is not fair.



All cars will be measured for lockup before the hopp and once in the pit so no one try to be slick or you'll get bumped to the next class and cars will be checked for weight and bumped from strictly street single into Single pump.and strictly street double will be bumped to Double pump class, Everyone be Honest and get your proper placement in the Hopp Classes and Win some $$$$$$$$


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2008, 10:45 AM~10179981
> *Just messing with you Chris, Your car will be in strictly street so go ahead and bring it, We will not bump people in class to were it is not fair.
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2008, 10:45 AM~10179981
> *Just messing with you Chris, Your car will be in strictly street so go ahead and bring it, We will not bump people in class to were it is not fair.
> 
> 
> ...


So is Blm the judges ? if so im sure Ron will be fair to everyone .35 inch lock up on single pump is cool but if they measure it before and youre car push it up 2 or3 after you crush it hope no one is hateing


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol if u start bumper checking then i can see how it gains height. but like he said they are gonna measure prior to being in the pit and once ur in the pit to make sure no one lifted the rear up more.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 15 2008, 02:41 PM~10175921
> *so do the strictly street have to drive or can they show up on a trailer?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: noooo :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: not at all especially guys traveling a good distance


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 16 2008, 01:32 PM~10180911
> *So is Blm the judges ? if so im sure Ron will be fair to everyone .35 inch lock up on single pump is cool but if they measure it before and youre car push it up 2 or3 after you crush it  hope no one is hateing
> *


RONN WILL CATERGORIZE THE VEHICLES AND WE WILL HAVE THREE SETS OF EYES ON THE STICKS FROM DIFERENT SHOPS LIKE HI LOW BM WHO EVER ELSE  IT WILL BE FAIR NO DOUBT WE WANT EVERYONE TO CONINUE TO RETURN EVERY YEAR


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 16 2008, 01:32 PM~10180911
> *So is Blm the judges ? if so im sure Ron will be fair to everyone .35 inch lock up on single pump is cool but if they measure it before and youre car push it up 2 or3 after you crush it  hope no one is hateing
> *


We are not the judges, but are consultants in this event. Cars will be measured for lockup so they can be in the right category prior to entering the pit, once in the pit prior to hopping it will be checked once again. * There will be NO HATING for Bumpers getting Smashed and No Hating if you get Beat on the Stick* :thumbsup:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2008, 07:02 PM~10182828
> *We are not the judges, but are consultants in this event. Cars will be measured for lockup so they can be in the right category prior to entering the pit, once in the pit prior to hopping it will be checked once again.  There will be NO HATING for Bumpers getting Smashed and No Hating if you get Beat on the Stick :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds good I can take getting beat on the stick but for that to happen that person would have out performed me :biggrin: Its hard to beat a Caprice because there wheel base is alot longer than a g body


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Yea I might have to put my drop downs back in for this show if your coming, Sucks going to S.B. LRM 2 weeks before this then having to change my lockup then change it back to go to Denver LRM3 weeks later :angry:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2008, 07:17 PM~10182968
> *Yea I might have to put my drop downs back in for this show if your coming, Sucks going to S.B. LRM 2 weeks before this then having to change my lockup then change it back to go to Denver LRM3 weeks later :angry:
> *



FUCK IT......BUILD 2 CARS.....ONE FOR LRM, AND THE OTHER FOR ANYTHING GOES... :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha i like chris's answer lol build 2 cars lol


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 16 2008, 07:17 PM~10182968
> *Yea I might have to put my drop downs back in for this show if your coming, Sucks going to S.B. LRM 2 weeks before this then having to change my lockup then change it back to go to Denver LRM3 weeks later :angry:
> *


Yea I agree I hate working on my car I usually work on it a couple of days before a show  Mine was built for Lrm rules double pump but I pulled a pump out and put drop downs still has the 3inch lowers from back in the days rules :biggrin: Ill post if were going so you dont have to do all that work Lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 16 2008, 07:33 PM~10183143
> *FUCK IT......BUILD 2 CARS.....ONE FOR LRM, AND THE OTHER FOR ANYTHING GOES... :dunno:
> *



:biggrin: In the works


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 16 2008, 05:25 PM~10182064
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: noooo :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: not at all especially guys traveling a good distance
> *


seems fair enough if it is strictly streets?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 16 2008, 08:31 PM~10183709
> *Yea I agree I hate working on my car I usually work on it a couple of days before a show  Mine was built for Lrm  rules double pump but I pulled a pump out and put drop downs still has the 3inch lowers from back in the days rules :biggrin: Ill post if were going so you dont have to do all that work Lol
> *


COME OUT FAM AND HAVE A GOD TIME :biggrin:  THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 16 2008, 09:17 PM~10184168
> *seems fair enough if it is strictly streets?
> *


I FEEL YOU ON THAT FAM  WE WILL BE TO KNOW WHOS STRICTLY STREET


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 16 2008, 07:33 PM~10183143
> *FUCK IT......BUILD 2 CARS.....ONE FOR LRM, AND THE OTHER FOR ANYTHING GOES... :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: two


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

WHAT IT DO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 16 2008, 11:25 PM~10185327
> *I FEEL YOU ON THAT FAM   WE WILL BE TO KNOW WHOS STRICTLY STREET
> *


man............the farthest i drove my cutty was from L.A. to Az.............phoenix and back.............i said never again.............tires were gone in one trip.............and all the rocks and dirt when it was windy through the desert...........fuck that..........that shits like sandblasting damn near..............anyways if theres any questions about how street my car is..........its been in 4 magazines that all state how my car is street........everyone in L.A knows my car, and theres lots of vids on youtube from cruise nights and events that i have driven my car to.......my car has only seen a trailer once.......and that was last year to AZ for the individuals picnic................thats the only time...........  

my bad.i let a homie take it to a show in san diego and he trailered it .....i wasnt about to let him drive it out there.............but me personally.....only once....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i feel u on that one chris with goin to az with that weather. my homie trailered his blazer out there but before they did they wrapped that bitch up in shrink wrap so the car wouldnt get sand blasted lol. 

furthest i drove my car was to san jose with a new set of coils up front and man there were times i was praying that after i hit a huge bump that the car was gonna come back down in the same lane it left up in the air in lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 17 2008, 01:40 PM~10189034
> *WHAT IT DO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you know what it do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

is there a best overall bomb catagory?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

CANT W8T


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 17 2008, 02:43 PM~10189477
> *man............the farthest i drove my cutty was from L.A. to Az.............phoenix and back.............i said never again.............tires were gone in one trip.............and all the rocks and dirt when it was windy through the desert...........fuck that..........that shits like sandblasting damn near..............anyways if theres any questions about how street my car is..........its been in 4 magazines that all state how my car is street........everyone in L.A knows my car, and theres lots of vids on youtube from cruise nights and events that i have driven my car to.......my car has only seen a trailer once.......and that was last year to AZ for the individuals picnic................thats the only time...........
> 
> my bad.i let a homie take it to a show in san diego and he trailered it .....i wasnt about to let him drive it out there.............but me personally.....only once....
> *


i dont expect anyone to have to drive there car here but into the pit yes :biggrin: thats all  see you in may fam,


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 17 2008, 06:29 PM~10191327
> *is there a best overall bomb catagory?
> *


were gonna have sweepstakes in many classes and a best overall so anyone can win a sweepstakes and best overall if there car is the best overall


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 17 2008, 06:31 PM~10191341
> *CANT W8T
> 
> 
> ...


thats 90'' for sure on the footage i got  san berdo here he comes 559 BREAKING EM OFF :cheesy: :thumbsup: CONTINUE PUTTING US ON THE MAP :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 17 2008, 06:39 PM~10191396
> *were gonna have sweepstakes in many classes and a best overall so anyone can win a sweepstakes and best overall if there car is the best overall
> *



just need to know if there is a bomb sweepstakes


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 17 2008, 06:55 PM~10191536
> *just need to know if there is a bomb sweepstakes
> *


THATS FO SHO :biggrin: AND BIKE :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Mar 17 2008, 01:40 PM~10189034
> *WHAT IT DO!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: was up family


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

show is getting is almost hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hno:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

shhhhhhhh, i still need to paint my car :angry: ! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by El raider_@Mar 18 2008, 10:41 AM~10196147
> *show is getting is almost hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  hno:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 17 2008, 06:29 PM~10191327
> *is there a best overall bomb catagory?
> *


you got a bomb?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 18 2008, 08:15 PM~10201581
> *you got a bomb?
> *



IF I BUY YOURS YEAH :biggrin: IM ASKING FOR MY HOMIE. THE BROWN '39 FROM TOGETHER C.C.


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 17 2008, 06:56 PM~10191554
> *THATS FO SHO :biggrin:  AND BIKE  :0
> *



whats the payout for bikes?????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya sshhh i still need to reinforce a new set of lowers and put them on along with installation of a new upper a arm and tranny mount and swap pumpheads lol. ooh and charge batteries lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 18 2008, 05:13 PM~10200005
> *shhhhhhhh, i still need to paint my car  :angry: !  :biggrin:
> *


Damn was'nt that the same thing you had to do last year


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 18 2008, 08:38 AM~10196128
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: was up family
> *


HEY...............CAN I SHOW AND HOP???......................I WANT MORE THAN 1 TROPHY................ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 19 2008, 11:27 AM~10205903
> *HEY...............CAN I SHOW AND HOP???......................I WANT MORE THAN 1 TROPHY................ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SURE CAN THIS KING OF CALI :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol chris gonna be pulling double duty lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2008, 12:08 PM~10206300
> *lol chris gonna be pulling double duty lol
> *


wont be the first time.....................  the most i got at one show was 3 trophies and 150.00 cash................ :0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, but after i didnt make it last year i went frame off and fully wrapped and molded the frame, kandied the under belly and frame, added a moon roof....now im just too busy with everyone elses shit to work on mine :angry: 



> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 19 2008, 10:46 AM~10204615
> *Damn was'nt that the same thing you had to do last year
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT !! !! !!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol well ur beating me i havent won a thing lol i gotta step my game up


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

x2


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 19 2008, 06:36 PM~10209547
> *yup, but after i didnt make it last year i went frame off and fully wrapped and molded the frame, kandied the under belly and frame, added a moon roof....now im just too busy with everyone elses shit to work on mine  :angry:
> *


HELL YEA FAM FULL CUSTOM IM WORKING ON MINE FOR A COUPLE  SEE YOU SOON CARNALE  BIGG UPS ON THE BUILD


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 19 2008, 12:18 PM~10206391
> *wont be the first time.....................   the most i got at one show was 3 trophies and 150.00 cash................ :0
> *


KING OF CALI MAY CHANGE THAT THIS YEAR SEE YOU ALL SOON FAMILY 
ATLEAST AS FAR AS THE CASH GOES :biggrin:


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

WUT UP UCE U READY FOR EASTER SUNDAY ''LOOKIN FOWARD 2 MAY 3 SHITS GOIN 2 B OFF THE HOOK'' :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og67impala_@Mar 19 2008, 11:06 PM~10212142
> *WUT UP UCE U READY FOR EASTER SUNDAY ''LOOKIN FOWARD 2 MAY 3 SHITS GOIN 2 B OFF THE HOOK'' :thumbsup:
> *


oh yea im ready


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

40’s and below Original, Street, Custom
50’s Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 89-Below Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 90-Above Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Import 4dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Mild
Sport Cars Street, Custom
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Donks 1-3
Trucks Classes
50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Custom
70’s Original, Street, Custom
Full size trucks Street, mild, full
Mini Truck Street, Mild, Full
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero Street, Mild
Vans 1-3

Bikes Classes

12” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
Pedal Cars 1-3
Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom

Best of show Overall 7ft 



Sweepstakes 

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Best of show suv
Best of show mini truck
Best of show bomb

Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Audio/Video Display
Best hydraulic/air set up
Best undercarriage
Best interior

Most members this award will be a 3ft award 


Sound off classes
1-2 place only

Class 1. 1-2 subs 1000 watts or less
Class 2. 1-2 subs 1000 watts or more
Class 3. 3-4 subs 2000 watts or less
Class 4. 3-4 subs 2000 watts or more
Class 5. 5 or more subs watts Unlimited 



dta customz / u.s. trophy

atomic


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THANX ATOMIC IF YOU ALL DOING A SHOW OUT THERE YOU WANT THIS DUDE ON YOUR TEAM BELIEVE THAT ATOMIC AND US TROPHY PUT IT DOWN


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 20 2008, 12:58 AM~10212490
> *
> *



u know me just working on a few trophy deals for peeps, as you saw i just put up the pre reg for your show.



if you dont know about U.S. Trophy and what we can do for you just give us a call for your car show or event we will give you the best price out there hands down. on a side note i would like to say thank you to everyone out there that supports us here at U.S. Trophy


thank you 

atomic

us trophy / dta customz


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 19 2008, 11:58 PM~10212490
> *THANX ATOMIC IF YOU ALL DOING A SHOW OUT THERE YOU WANT THIS DUDE ON YOUR TEAM BELIEVE THAT ATOMIC AND US TROPHY PUT IT DOWN
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 20 2008, 12:58 AM~10212490
> *
> *



thank you bro, i try my best and i would say that im up front with everyone and im happy to say that i have a lot of respect for everyone out there i just hope i have earned the respect of others for what im doing.


thankz again 



atomic


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 20 2008, 12:12 AM~10212582
> *thank you bro, i try my best and i would say that im up front with everyone and im happy to say that i have a lot of respect for everyone out there i just hope i have earned the respect of others for what im doing.
> thankz again
> atomic
> *


YOU HAVE MY RESPECT TO THE FULLEST HOMES GLAD TO HAVE YOU ON MY TEAM FAM  AND IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIz-56iNp7E
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAAAAAAHAAAAAACINCO DE MAYO HERE WE COME :biggrin:  MARIACHIS TODO MI JENTE  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdHhHCy9MpA


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 20 2008, 12:12 AM~10212582
> *thank you bro, i try my best and i would say that im up front with everyone and im happy to say that i have a lot of respect for everyone out there i just hope i have earned the respect of others for what im doing.
> thankz again
> atomic
> *



u got my respect homie :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 19 2008, 06:37 PM~10209559
> *CANT WAIT !! !! !!
> *


  its on family


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

BIG M WILL BE THERE BUMPER CHECK'N...SO DONT GET STUCK.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2008, 04:10 PM~10224078
> *BIG M WILL BE THERE HOLD'N IT DOWN.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 21 2008, 05:37 PM~10225263
> *:uh:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2008, 08:04 PM~10226119
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up big perm?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CALI CATS!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 21 2008, 08:06 PM~10226132
> *whats up big perm?
> *


sup big homie...wut's crack'n dawg..u go'n to come out.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2008, 09:08 PM~10226557
> *sup big homie...wut's crack'n dawg..u go'n to come out.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw im turning the hopper into a lowrod :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 21 2008, 10:26 PM~10227068
> *naw im turning the hopper into a lowrod :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bumper check nicca :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 21 2008, 02:10 PM~10224078
> *BIG M WILL BE THERE BUMPER CHECK'N...SO DONT GET STUCK.... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whaaaat IT DO BIIG PEERM WE KNOW THE M WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT SEE YOU SOON FAM THE BIGG* I* SAYS THEYRE TAKING THE CROWN THIS YEAR :0 :0 :biggrin:   GUARENTEED THE BIGGEST HOPP OFF TO HIT CALI !WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE PENDENT IM HAVING MAID FOR THE WINNERS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 21 2008, 08:26 PM~10226281
> *MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CALI CATS!!
> *


SEE YOU NORTH WEST CATS SOON BIGG HOMIE :biggrin:  EVERYONE COMING WIT GAME :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 22 2008, 12:16 AM~10227520
> *Whaaaat IT DO BIIG PEERM WE KNOW THE M WILL BE IN FULL EFFECT SEE YOU SOON FAM THE BIGG I SAYS THEYRE TAKING THE CROWN THIS YEAR :0  :0  :biggrin:     GUARENTEED THE BIGGEST HOPP OFF TO HIT CALI !WAIT TILL YOU SEE THE PENDENT IM HAVING MAID FOR THE WINNERS :0  :biggrin:
> *


sup big dawg..yea it should be good..there iz go'N to be alot of :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: after the hop...que no.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

naw im turning the hopper into a lowrod (HIMBONE) 

get the fuck outta here, u r not lol.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10229376
> *sup big dawg..yea it should be good..there iz go'N to be alot of :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: after the hop...que no.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


como no :roflmao: :roflmao: :worship: :rofl: :rofl: only


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10229376
> *sup big dawg..yea it should be good..there iz go'N to be alot of :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: after the hop...que no.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


KING OF CALI MAY 3RD WE GONNA DRINK A COUPLE COLD ONES PERM LIGHTS :biggrin: DIET BUDWEISER :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 22 2008, 04:30 PM~10230666
> *KING OF CALI MAY 3RD WE GONNA DRINK A COUPLE COLD ONES PERM LIGHTS  :biggrin: DIET BUDWEISER :cheesy:
> *


that's wut's up.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 22 2008, 04:34 PM~10230696
> *that's wut's up.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











HAVE A HAPPY EASTER HOMIES NEXT MONTH ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2008, 11:52 AM~10229542
> *naw im turning the hopper into a lowrod (HIMBONE)
> 
> get the fuck outta here, u r not lol.
> *


one of these day I will


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha that would be the day youve finished your 6 impala projects too lol. so whats jimmy, hows it hangin


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2008, 08:24 PM~10231830
> *haha that would be the day youve finished your 6 impala projects too lol.  so whats jimmy,  hows it hangin
> *


low and to the left




and im down to only 3 64's right now


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 22 2008, 09:41 PM~10232333
> *low and to the left
> and im down to only 3 64's right now
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2008, 10:50 AM~10120556
> *we are there for sure.....come by the booth and say what's up......we should have our Premier issue and issue No. 2 there...along with a couple surprises....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 13 2008, 03:14 PM~9934760
> *featurin the dream team!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 21 2008, 10:38 PM~10001892
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 8 2008, 08:23 PM~10123678
> *Vic were coming with a single pump
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2008, 07:09 AM~10165905
> *stackin up to be one of the best shows this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Feb 26 2008, 09:15 AM~10033185
> *THIS YEAR THE PACIFIC NW WILL BE THERE!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Feb 25 2008, 01:21 AM~10023126
> *we don't no fucking classes just show up
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh u poor guy, down to 3 64's. lol theres either a 63 or 64 full body it looks like sitting in a salvage yard near me


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 25 2008, 01:27 AM~10023139
> *WHAT DID I TELL YOU ON THE PHONE, YOU JUST BE THERE.
> *


 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE HOMMIES DOWN SOUTH !!!! MUCH LUV !!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 23 2008, 08:11 AM~10234110
> *HAPPY EASTER TO ALL THE HOMMIES DOWN SOUTH !!!! MUCH LUV !!
> *


glad that picture wasnt in your aavatar when the fliers were maid :roflmao: :roflmao: happy easter fam :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

WHAT T







:0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:46 AM~10234866
> *WHAT T
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 23 2008, 12:38 PM~10235147
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


GOTTA LOVE A HATER!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:46 AM~10234866
> *WHAT T
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0  see you soon fam


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 23 2008, 08:52 AM~10234590
> *glad that picture wasnt in your aavatar when the fliers were maid :roflmao:  :roflmao: happy easter fam :biggrin:
> *


YOU CRAZY DAVE... CANT WAIT TO MAKE THIS SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 23 2008, 11:38 AM~10235147
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


HAVE YOUR 64 THERE ITS REAL SIMPLE.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

ill see you guys outthere with a few of my girls
Roxanne


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 05:33 PM~10236828
> *HAVE YOUR 64 THERE ITS REAL SIMPLE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:46 AM~10234866
> *WHAT T
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT BACKBUMPER PICS ALL DAY LOL HOLLA
















I GOT UR BACK HIMBONE LOL HOLLA BLACK MAGIC ALL DAY 

TAKING OVER 08


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 23 2008, 09:36 PM~10238849
> *I GOT BACKBUMPER PICS ALL DAY LOL HOLLA
> 
> 
> ...


IMPALAS ON IMPALAS TRUCKS ON TRUCKS IM SURE HIMBONE CAN HANDLE HIS OWN.HIS 4 GETS UP


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 23 2008, 09:36 PM~10238849
> *I GOT BACKBUMPER PICS ALL DAY LOL HOLLA
> 
> 
> ...


come on homie you got a truck i got a impala they dont mix.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:04 PM~10239089
> *come on homie you got a truck i got a impala they dont mix.
> *


YOU WONT BE HOPPIN AGAINST TRUCKS KILLA THEY GOT THERE OWN CLASS


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 23 2008, 10:10 PM~10239173
> *YOU WONT BE HOPPIN AGAINST TRUCKS KILLA THEY GOT THERE OWN CLASS
> *


FOR SURE HOMIE ITS GOING DOWN IN YOUR TOWN.
THIS IS A HIGHLY ANTICIPATED HOPP RIGHT HERE HOMIE.
ALOT OF HEAVYWIEGHTS IN THE HOUSE. LETS SEE WHAT IT DO.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 05:33 PM~10236828
> *HAVE YOUR 64 THERE ITS REAL SIMPLE.
> *


it was there last year when you didnt show up. like I said earlier we can make a side bet that if one of us doesnt show they pay..... you name the price?????????? Should be an easy bet for you unless you dont plan on showing once again :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> FOR SURE HOMIE ITS GOING DOWN IN YOUR TOWN.
> THIS IS A HIGHLY ANTICIPATED HOPP RIGHT HERE HOMIE.
> ALOT OF HEAVYWIEGHTS IN THE HOUSE. LETS SEE WHAT IT DO.
> [/quote
> YOU KNOW IT BIGG HOMIE ALL THE HEAVY WEIGHTS ARE COMING OUT SEE YOU THERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 23 2008, 11:34 PM~10239680
> *it was there last year when you didnt show up. like I said earlier we can make a side bet that if one of us doesnt show they pay..... you name the price?????????? Should be an easy bet for you unless you dont plan on showing once again :0
> *


SOUNDS LIKE ITS ON HOMIE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

can i hold the money lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

IF ALL GOES WELL ILL BE TAKING A RIDE TO THE SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 11:03 PM~10248389
> *IF ALL GOES WELL ILL BE TAKING A RIDE TO THE SHOW
> *


POSSIBLY A BOMB :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 24 2008, 11:07 PM~10248400
> *POSSIBLY A BOMB :biggrin:
> *



....MAYBE OR MAYBE A RAG.......WAITING ON A FEW THINGS.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 11:11 PM~10248415
> *....MAYBE OR MAYBE A RAG.......WAITING ON A FEW THINGS.
> *


ORALE SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE THIS SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK LOTS TO DO CARNIVAL AND ALL. SEE YOU ALL OUT HERE ON THE 3RD


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

SUPREME69- why limit ur self bring em all lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:21 PM~10248458
> *SUPREME69-  why limit ur self bring em all lol
> *


WHATS UP KING FISH :biggrin: WHAT IT DO HOMES


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:21 PM~10248458
> *SUPREME69-  why limit ur self bring em all lol
> *


..HMMM MAYBE A BOMB RAG :0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

WHATS THE RING LOOK LIKE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 24 2008, 11:26 PM~10248494
> *..HMMM MAYBE A BOMB RAG :0
> *


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:WHATS UP KIPPY 41 CHEV SUPREME HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT ON MAY 3RD :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 24 2008, 11:28 PM~10248504
> *WHATS THE RING LOOK LIKE
> *


ACTUALLY KIPPY I CHANGED IT FROM A RING TO A PENDANT CAUSE NATIONALS IN BAKERS DO A RING THE PENDANT IS BEING DESIGNED IN LA :biggrin: ILL POST UP AS SOON AS I GOT IT


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ILL BE THERE FOSHO


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 24 2008, 11:28 PM~10248505
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:WHATS UP KIPPY 41 CHEV SUPREME HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT ON MAY 3RD :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

SUPREME69- as long as its a bomb rag instead a raggedy bomb lol.

ucefamily- sup homie. not much on this end just procrastinating on gettin the car done lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Mar 24 2008, 11:33 PM~10248540
> *ILL BE THERE FOSHO
> *


YOU WONT BE DISAPOINTED GUARENTEED :biggrin: SHI I WANT EVERYONE TO KEEP COMING BACK FO SHO FAM


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

my daughter is practicing hittin the switch and im trying to keep up with the damage control


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:34 PM~10248550
> *SUPREME69- as long as its a bomb rag instead a raggedy bomb lol.
> 
> ucefamily-  sup homie.  not much on this end just procrastinating on gettin the car done lol
> *


DAMM JUS HERE TAMBIEN NET WORKING GETTING WORK DONEAND HAVING SOME FUN WHY NOT :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

why dont u put her on a lower voltage tim? save the motor a tid bit then up the voltage when she has the timing down.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

2 motors 2 gears new springs 2 ball joints a brake line and one switch and the wire too and 1 rim and she is still learning :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:34 PM~10248550
> *SUPREME69- as long as its a bomb rag instead a raggedy bomb lol.
> 
> ucefamily-  sup homie.  not much on this end just procrastinating on gettin the car done lol
> *



I WOULDNT WASTE MY TIME OR MONEY ON RAGGEDY ASS RIDES


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 24 2008, 11:36 PM~10248561
> *my daughter is practicing hittin the switch  and im trying to keep up with the damage  control
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I SAW THAT FAM SHE WILL GET THE HANG OF IT :biggrin: :0 AND THEN BE SMASHIN :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:38 PM~10248571
> *why dont u put her on a lower voltage tim?  save the motor a tid bit then up the voltage when she has the timing down.
> *


harder to learn on low voltage you need to be faster on the switch @ 72 it gives her more time she was on bumber yesterday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sorry double post


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im going to need a new car by the time she learns


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol just make her pay to play lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

its all good tho chasing queen of the street :biggrin: :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2008, 11:45 PM~10248624
> *lol just make her pay to play lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: IS SHE HITTIN THE SWITCH MAY 3RD  A TEEN CATEGORY I THINK NATE WILL HAVE ONE UP ON THAT ONE HES GOT 7 YEARS IN


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol. hey somones gotta do it.. right?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 24 2008, 11:47 PM~10248631
> *its all good tho chasing queen of the street :biggrin:  :0
> *


ILL HAVE TO MAKE A SPECIAL PENDANT FOR HER :0 :0 :biggrin: NO DOUBT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

the plan is for her to be hittin the switch then, but its one thing at the pad anuther in front of hundreds of people will see


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 24 2008, 11:52 PM~10248657
> *ILL HAVE TO MAKE A SPECIAL PENDANT FOR HER :0  :0  :biggrin: NO DOUBT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 24 2008, 11:54 PM~10248671
> *the plan is for her to be hittin the switch then, but its one thing at the pad anuther in front of hundreds of people will see
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THIS WILL BE THE SPOT TO HAVE A GOOD TIME FOR THE WHOLE FAM


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya it gets nerve racking to hit the switches infront of a crowd.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2008, 12:02 AM~10248721
> *ya i gets nerve racking to hit the switches infront of a crowd.
> *


SHOULD BE COOL FAM DO THA DAM THANG :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya its nerve racking but fuck, what u got to loose, you got a crowd watching you and a lot of them are wishing they could be you at the same time.


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey i noticed the registration didnt have any info for those bringing out hoppers. unless i missed that pricing somehwere in the forum


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2008, 02:07 AM~10248902
> *hey i noticed the registration didnt have any info for those bringing out hoppers.  unless i missed that pricing somehwere in the forum
> *




there is no pre reg for the hoppers, i will check on the price for you and for all you all in the morning but the price is going to be the same now or the day of the show.


i know will we have some bad azz trophys for the hoppers this year i will post them up as soon as i get them .



atomic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh okay thanks homie


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 25 2008, 01:14 AM~10248915
> *there is no pre reg for the hoppers, i will check on the price for you and for all you all in the morning but the price is going to be the same now or the day of the show.
> i know will we have some bad azz trophys for the hoppers this year i will post them up as soon as i get them .
> atomic
> *


and a pendent


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 18 2008, 11:17 PM~9976278
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA
> PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD ITS ON
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
> ...



























:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ITS GONNA BE DA ISH


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 23 2008, 08:26 PM~10237702
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


Gettin good in here...Lets see if Lil' Willa will show dis time.... :biggrin: And when they speak of heavy weights//////// That doesn't include me.....I'm only running 2 sticks....In L.A thats makes it a street car :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10256601
> *Gettin good in here...Lets see if Lil' Willa will show dis time.... :biggrin: And when they speak of heavy weights//////// That doesn't include me.....I'm only running 2 sticks....In L.A thats makes it a street car :0
> *


A CABRON I NEED THE DIAGRAM!!! U KNO WHATS UP HOLLA BACK


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10256601
> *Gettin good in here...Lets see if Lil' Willa will show dis time.... :biggrin: And when they speak of heavy weights//////// That doesn't include me.....I'm only running 2 sticks....In L.A thats makes it a street car :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: not everyone in L.A uses weight..............  some of us know wtf we doing homie......... :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10256601
> *Gettin good in here...Lets see if Lil' Willa will show dis time.... :biggrin: And when they speak of heavy weights//////// That doesn't include me.....I'm only running 2 sticks....In L.A thats makes it a street car :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: he seems to be buisness its going down may 3rd homes :biggrin: :biggrin: call me when you get a chance nicca


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10256601
> *Gettin good in here...Lets see if Lil' Willa will show dis time.... :biggrin: And when they speak of heavy weights//////// That doesn't include me.....I'm only running 2 sticks....In L.A thats makes it a street car :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: he seems to be buisness its going down may 3rd homes :biggrin: :biggrin: call me when you get a chance nicca


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10237283
> *ill see you guys outthere with a few of my girls
> Roxanne
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: and toro


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 25 2008, 09:24 PM~10256601
> *Gettin good in here...Lets see if Lil' Willa will show dis time.... :biggrin: And when they speak of heavy weights//////// That doesn't include me.....I'm only running 2 sticks....In L.A thats makes it a street car :0
> *


 hno: hno:  :yes: :nicoderm: really looks to be that way see you all soon


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 26 2008, 09:18 AM~10259030
> *hno:  hno:    :yes:  :nicoderm: really looks to be that way see you all soon
> *


cant wait see you guys there! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 25 2008, 11:16 PM~10257332
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: and toro
> *


nice :worship: :worship:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Mar 26 2008, 11:58 AM~10260296
> *nice  :worship:  :worship:
> *


TWOTONZ,TORO,AND LOWRIDERSCENE BRINGING THERE MODELS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 26 2008, 12:06 PM~10260339
> *TWOTONZ,TORO,AND LOWRIDERSCENE BRINGING THERE MODELS
> *


thats the shit :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TWOTONZ, AND SEE THE REST OF THE HOMIES!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

MUFASA- u know it, no weight. we are gonna have the hoppers drive through and its gonna be looking like your going through a customs check point with all the people checking for weight lol.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:0 i see a little spring cleaning up in here


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 26 2008, 12:07 PM~10260907
> *CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TWOTONZ, AND SEE THE REST OF THE HOMIES!!
> *


same here homie


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA
FROM THE O TO THA NO :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3EoBZrQX_M
559 
PERFORMING MAY 3RD YA YA BIGG UPS TO THE SECTION 8 FAMILY FASHAWN DIEGO REDD WHAT IT DO FAMILY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UqiKmhOv8pQ


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 26 2008, 01:07 PM~10260907
> *CANT WAIT TO MEET YOU TWOTONZ, AND SEE THE REST OF THE HOMIES!!
> *


WE WILL SEE YOU SOON FAM COME YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgtIN3y_-SM


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 26 2008, 09:26 PM~10264782
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :ugh: hno: hno: hno: DAAAM KILLA AINT PLAYING HES COMING WIT GAME :0  :biggrin: SEE YOU SOON HOMES


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 25 2008, 09:59 PM~10256868
> *:dunno:  :dunno: not everyone in L.A uses weight..............   some of us know wtf we doing homie......... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 WHATS UP MUFASA YOU COMING FOR DA CASH AND PENDENT :0 :biggrin: AND TROPHY :biggrin: ONLY AT THE KING OF CALI


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 26 2008, 05:15 PM~10262663
> *:0 i see a little spring cleaning up in here
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 26 2008, 10:29 PM~10265362
> *:0  :0 WHATS UP MUFASA YOU COMING FOR DA CASH AND PENDENT :0  :biggrin: AND TROPHY  :biggrin: ONLY AT THE KING OF CALI
> *


definitely thinking about it...................just have to see how well situated i am by then.............i kinda have a lot going on at the moment....................

but yeah...if i go...........IM GONNA GET MY CASH, TROPHY, AND PENDENT.. :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

is the hop for strickly street just first place or 1st 2nd 3rd??????


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Mar 27 2008, 07:48 PM~10272238
> *is the hop for strickly street just first place or 1st 2nd 3rd??????
> *


  1ST AND SECOND


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10271990
> *definitely thinking about it...................just have to see how well situated i am by then.............i kinda have a lot going on at the moment....................
> 
> but yeah...if i go...........IM GONNA GET MY CASH, TROPHY, AND PENDENT.. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 27 2008, 07:22 PM~10271990
> *definitely thinking about it...................just have to see how well situated i am by then.............i kinda have a lot going on at the moment....................
> 
> but yeah...if i go...........IM GONNA GET MY CASH, TROPHY, AND PENDENT.. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn7L9B0X7Pk
ROSCO UMALI PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 3RD :0 :0 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdrW_o-kH14


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 27 2008, 08:00 PM~10272347
> * 1ST AND SECOND
> *


cool i might put something together


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

*WHEN I PERFORM IN O.C THEY WILL BE LIKE HE ASEOME* :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i finally changed out my pumphead lol. now i just gotta work on the lower A arms lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey fam, whats crackin in the cove. whats the difference between the single pump category and the STRICTLY STREET CLASS FOR THE AVERAGE PERSON WITH 8 TO 10 BATTERIES you mentioned. 

im assuming the strictly street class is for the folks like me and the single pump class is for the folks like ron with his single pump and the other heavy hitters. but assumptions are the mother of all fuck ups so i thought i ask to get a lil more clarification on that one. thanks homies


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 13 2008, 12:01 AM~10157335
> *strictly street single pump 6 batteries max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 30''from ground to the bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck :biggrin:
> strictly street double pump 8 batteris max car must be complete windshields,headlights,and no primer sorry max lock up 35'' from ground to bumper mounts must be in stock locations upper mounts can be altered or dropped you get stuck your out of luck
> I ADDED THESE CLASSES SO EVERYONE CAN COMPETE CORPRATE SHOWS NEED TO DO THIS AS WELL DIFFERENCE FROM THIS SHOW AND A CORPRATE SHOW IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE A PROFIT JUS PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AND GIVE THE MONEY BACK TO THE COMPETITOR THIS EVENT IS BACKED BY THE CITY AND VARIOUS SPONSORS AND HAS BEEN SUCCESSFUL THE LAST TWO YEARS AND I WILL CONTINUE TO PUT THIS VENUE TOGETHER AS LONG AS I HAVE THE SUPPORT OF THE CLUBS AND THE COMMUNITY COME OUT HAVE A GOOD TIME AND REPP YOUR SET :biggrin: IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO ADD ANYTHING TO THE RULES IM OPEN TO SUGESTIONS :biggrin: THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR CONINUED SUPPORT THE CLUBS MAKE THE SHOW WE ARE JUST ORGINIZERS WITH OUT THE CLUBS THERE IS NO SHOW AND WE RECOGNIZE THAT  THANX AGAIN DAVE LOPEZ UCEFAMILY1
> *


this here is strictly street  no heavies meaning nothing over six for single and nothing over 8 for doubles


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh okay i thought u were gonna have 2 strictly street classes one for singles up to 6 and another for singles up to 10 batteries. thats why i asked ahead of time lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2008, 11:19 PM~10274248
> *oh okay i thought u were gonna have 2 strictly street classes one for singles up to 6 and another for singles up to 10 batteries.  thats why i asked ahead of time lol
> *


  no prob family ask as many questions as you want you the competitors put on the show


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2008, 11:19 PM~10274248
> *oh okay i thought u were gonna have 2 strictly street classes one for singles up to 6 and another for singles up to 10 batteries.  thats why i asked ahead of time lol
> *


Single Pump up to 10 Batteries is full street class where you'll play with the BIG BOY'S


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Mar 23 2008, 11:34 PM~10239680
> *it was there last year when you didnt show up. like I said earlier we can make a side bet that if one of us doesnt show they pay..... you name the price?????????? Should be an easy bet for you unless you dont plan on showing once again :0
> *


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 27 2008, 08:33 PM~10272728
> *WHEN I PERFORM IN O.C THEY WILL BE LIKE HE ASEOME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Unlimited Hustle- i will glady admit to being a fish in a big pond lol. im not on the big boys level yet lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 27 2008, 11:54 PM~10274440
> *Single Pump up to 10 Batteries is full street class where you'll play with the BIG BOY'S
> *


ummmmmmmmmmm..........i can definitely go there.............but i dont like using weight...........my car has the power......now if i put 4 more batts in it...wire all 10 of them to the nose.......... :0 :0 :0 ........then put weight in it........... :0 :0 .....a lot of people would be in trouble................. :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 28 2008, 09:58 AM~10276425
> *ummmmmmmmmmm..........i can definitely go there.............but i dont like using weight...........my car has the power......now if i put 4 more batts in it...wire all 10 of them to the nose.......... :0  :0  :0 ........then put weight in it........... :0  :0 .....a lot of people would be in trouble................. :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha chris. i may have to take out some batteries to go down to ur class and get beat by you instead of gettin creamed in the other class lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10276442
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2008, 11:41 AM~10277230
> *haha chris.  i may have to take out some batteries to go down to ur class and get beat by you instead of gettin creamed in the other class lol
> *


DAMN HOMIE....THINK POSITIVE.............JUST DIAL UR SHIT IN B4 THE SHOW...........


























OH YEAH........IF U DO GO LESS BATTS AND COMPETE AGAINST ME................

U WILL LOSE............... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*BRIANNA WILL BE FILMING A PART OF HER VIDEO IN ORANGE COVE AT THE KING OF CALI CARSHOW CAR CLUBS PRE REG SO YOUR GUARENTEED A SPACE YOU ALL DONT WANNA MISS OUT ON THIS ONE BELIEVE THAT *_ :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol never mind loosing to a class act homie such as urself chris. but i guess ill go up with the big dogs.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2008, 03:33 PM~10278791
> *lol  never mind loosing to a class act homie such as urself chris.  but i guess ill go up with the big dogs.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ....better to lose to another guy with 10 batts.........then to lose to a guy with 4 less batts....................lol................. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 28 2008, 03:31 PM~10278777
> *BRIANNA WILL BE FILMING A PART OF HER VIDEO IN ORANGE COVE AT THE KING OF CALI CARSHOW CAR CLUBS PRE REG SO YOUR GUARENTEED A SPACE YOU ALL DONT WANNA MISS OUT ON THIS ONE BELIEVE THAT  :0  :0
> *


PM ME A PRE REG FORM


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DOIN IT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 25 2008, 01:01 AM~10248890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

MUFASA- haha id rather not loose at all lol. id rather get beat by a joe smoe off the street with another ride versus getting my ass creamed by black magic or anyother big weights lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 17 2008, 10:29 AM~9718087
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
> SOME OF LAST YEARS FOOTAGE  :biggrin: RON,NENE AND OTHERS PUTTING IT DOWN
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
> *


 :0 THIS YEAR IS GONNA BE EVEN CRAZIER BELIEVE THAT NEW LOCATION LOOKING TO HAVE 300 PLUS RIDES IN ATTENDANCE IN ORANGE COVE HOMIES CASH TROPHIES AND PENDENTS


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 5 2008, 01:19 PM~10095661
> *:0  :0  :0 RULES PLEASE HERE YOU GO
> SINGLE PUMP UP TO 12 BATTERIES WITH MAX .35'' LOCK UP FROM THE GROUND TO BUMPER
> DOUBLE PUMP UP TO 14 BATTERIES 42''MAX. LOCK UP FROM GROUND TO BUMPER
> ...


Is it 10 batts or like the rules say or 12 batts?


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Mar 27 2008, 11:54 PM~10274440
> *Single Pump up to 10 Batteries is full street class where you'll play with the BIG BOY'S
> *


I thought it was 12 for full street class


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 28 2008, 11:24 PM~10281960
> *I thought it was 12 for full street class
> *


FAM ITS UP TO 12 BATTS !STRICTLY STREET SINGLE MAX OF SIX BATTS STRICTLY STREET DOUBLE MAX OF 8 BATTS THOSE TWO CLASSES WERE ADDED FOR THE AVERGE GUY


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 28 2008, 11:41 PM~10282026
> *FAM ITS UP TO 12 BATTS !STRICTLY STREET SINGLE MAX OF SIX BATTS STRICTLY STREET DOUBLE MAX OF 8 BATTS THOSE TWO CLASSES WERE ADDED FOR THE AVERGE GUY
> *


I am the averge guy :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SupremeAir_@Mar 28 2008, 11:45 PM~10282042
> *I am the averge guy  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10237283
> *ill see you guys outthere with a few of my girls
> Roxanne
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7FMt_5wzkA :biggrin: oh the breezies will be in the house bring em out


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2008, 07:09 AM~10165905
> *stackin up to be one of the best shows this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 27 2008, 02:10 PM~10043184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mr buck_@Mar 27 2008, 07:08 PM~10272462
> *Watch & listen to Mr. Buck do his thing live and direct every Wednesday night from 6pm til 9pm and every Saturday night from 9pm til Midnight. Stay tune as Mr. Buck interviews and showcases music from  Independent & unsign artists from all over. You can also get your music played, & get a interveiw live on air, or chat with Mr. buck online or by the request line. So log on to www.thespizzle.com & make this station your station!!!!!    P.S ALL CAR CLUBS THAT HIT ME UP ( RIGHT HERE ON THIS PAGE) I WILL SHOUT YOU OUT LIVE ON AIR!!!!!
> 
> Contact Mr. Buck @ myspace.com/mrbuckentertainment or
> ...


 Log on to The Spizzle.com tonight from 9pm til midnight (Pacific standard time)!!! Hit Mr. Buck up in the spizzle chat room if you want him to announce your event and/or car club!! www.thespizzle.com :nicoderm:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*:biggrin:T.T.T. :biggrin:*


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_* :0 :0 :biggrin: clip of orange cove *_  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg :0 :0
NENE AND RON :biggrin: :0 ITS GONNA BE DA SHIZZ THIS YEAR AGAIN


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

man went to go get my lower ball joints pressed out and the new ones in and fuckin pep boys wants 135 bucks. fuck that lol gonna wait till my uncle comes down from sacramento and he has the tools to do it for free plus get me a discount from napa for their heavy duty balls joints instead of pay 30 bucks a piece lol


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

any sweepstakes payouts? if so how much, and what classes.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 19 2008, 11:51 PM~10212440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 HOMIE FROM 150-200-500 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 29 2008, 06:43 PM~10285883
> * :0  :0  :biggrin: clip of orange cove
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg :0  :0
> NENE AND RON  :biggrin:  :0 ITS GONNA BE DA SHIZZ THIS YEAR AGAIN
> *


  RON YOU BRINGING EL CHUPACRBARA


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

good seeing you at the show homie


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 31 2008, 12:32 AM~10295073
> *good seeing you at the show homie
> *


same here carnale WE WILL SEE YOU SOON  MAY 3RD ITS GOING DOWN 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRgXu65oqso :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 12 2008, 09:58 PM~9679196
> *can i come and hop
> *


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 31 2008, 09:09 AM~10296636
> *:0
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMES YOU COMING DOWN THIS YEAR FAM :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 25 2008, 01:01 AM~10248890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PRE REG FORM FAM PRINT IT OUT FILL IT OUT AND SEND IT IN :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTMFT 
LOL LOL


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

sounds like the spot


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2008, 08:53 PM~10303113
> *sounds like the spot
> *


IT IS FAM FOR MAY 3RD ITS GOING DOWN I KNOW THE BIG I FROM THE NORTH WEST IS COMING COME JOIN US AMUSEMENT RIDES AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS CARSHOW CONCERT ALL THE VENDORS GREAT FOOD THE HOPP OF THE YEAR ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE HOMIE SEE YOU ALL SOON EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO FILM COME DO THE DAAM THANG :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Mar 31 2008, 08:53 PM~10303113
> *sounds like the spot
> *


IT IS FAM FOR MAY 3RD ITS GOING DOWN I KNOW THE BIG I FROM THE NORTH WEST IS COMING COME JOIN US AMUSEMENT RIDES AND GAMES FOR THE KIDS CARSHOW CONCERT ALL THE VENDORS GREAT FOOD THE HOPP OF THE YEAR ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE HOMIE SEE YOU ALL SOON EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO FILM COME DO THE DAAM THANG :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i had many venders hit me up over the weekend im working on the paper work i will have it up later tonight.

the pre reg is out. 


hoppers you dont have to pre reg its going to be the same price.


dta customz 

u.s. trophy


atomic 

559 287 7640


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 28 2008, 02:00 PM~10278236
> *:wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE THANKS 4 HELPING OUT THE GOOD TIMERS WITH THEM CARS


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 31 2008, 11:57 PM~10304567
> *SUP HOMIE THANKS 4 HELPING OUT THE GOOD TIMERS WITH THEM CARS
> *


WHATS UP GOOD TIMES COME OUT FAM AND ENJOY THE DAY ITS GONNA BE ON COME MAY 3RD


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

May 3 2008 classes
Dta Customz & U.S. Trophy


40’s and below Original, Street, Custom
50’s Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 89-Below Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 90-Above Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Import 4dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Custom
Sport Cars Street, Custom
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Donks 1-3
Trucks Classes
50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Custom
70’s Original, Street, Custom
Full size trucks Street, mild, full
Mini Truck Street, Mild, Full
Lowrider mini Truck 1-3 
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero 1-3
Vans 1-3

Bikes Classes

12” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
Pedal Cars 1-3
Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom

Best of show Overall 7ft 



Sweepstakes 

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Best of show suv
Best of show mini truck
Best of show bomb

Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Audio/Video Display
Best hydraulic/air set up
Best undercarriage
Best interior

Most members this award will be a 3ft award


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

i'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 31 2008, 11:57 PM~10304567
> *SUP HOMIE THANKS 4 HELPING OUT THE GOOD TIMERS WITH THEM CARS
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can we bring bbq pits?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 1 2008, 01:05 PM~10308216
> *can we bring bbq pits?
> *


nope sorry dogg alot of vendors food will be super cheap in price


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 26 2008, 06:26 PM~10263099
> *:0  :0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8ZSDwgdSVA
> FROM THE O TO THA NO :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i hope they are gonna be cheap prices


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2008, 01:13 PM~10308290
> *i hope they are gonna be cheap prices
> *


it will fam i handle all the vendors u got my word


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 1 2008, 01:20 AM~10304956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 1 2008, 01:11 PM~10308276
> *nope sorry dogg alot of vendors food will be super cheap in price
> *


im going to starve :uh:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

how far is it from vacaville


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 1 2008, 01:23 PM~10308386
> *how far is it from vacaville
> *


about 3 hrs fam


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 1 2008, 01:33 PM~10308471
> *about 3 hrs fam
> *


I might try to make it down that way


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 1 2008, 01:47 PM~10308625
> *I might try to make it down that way
> *


YOU GOT IT USO


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Mar 27 2008, 08:33 PM~10272728
> *WHEN I PERFORM IN O.C THEY WILL BE LIKE HE SO ASEOME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

comeing to the pit


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 1 2008, 06:44 PM~10311035
> *comeing to the pit
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SHELL GET IT FAM NO DOUBT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

we may not win but she is gunna do the dam thang some are going home beat by a girl :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 25 2008, 01:01 AM~10248890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OK IM GETTING ALOT OF CALLS FOR APPS TO PRE REG IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A PRINTER PM YOUR ADRESS ILL SEND ONE OUT TO YOU ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS ITS ALL GOOD THE CITY OF ORANGE COVE IS A MAGOR SPONSOR OF THIS EVENT PRE REG FORMS AND MONEY WILL GO TO 633 6TH ST. ORANGE COVE CA, 93646 THATS CITY HALL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 1 2008, 06:47 PM~10311054
> *we may not win but she is gunna do the dam thang some are going home beat by a girl :0
> 
> 
> ...


_*10,000 VIEWS ITS GONNA BE A SHOW LIKE NO OTHER TRULY FAMILY ORIANTED COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME *_ :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 1 2008, 07:14 PM~10311304
> *10,000 VIEWS ITS GONNA BE A SHOW LIKE NO OTHER TRULY FAMILY ORIANTED COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LattaDee (Mar 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jan 11 2008, 10:57 PM~9673286
> *MAY 3RD ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN IN ORANGE COVE DIFFERENT LOACATION @ THE V.P CENTER 1705 ANCHOR AVE RON FROM B.M THE BIGG M THAT IS WILL BE ONE OF MANY SPONSORS OF THE SHOW THE HOPP WILL ONCE AGAIN BE OFF THE HOOK THIS YEAR TWO WILL MAKE A CLASS 2 SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE THE FLIER REAL SOON   COME OUT AND ENJOY THE DAY WITH YOUR RIDE OR JUST TO SPECTATE PEACE :biggrin:
> *


Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com. Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha fuckin tim, ur ass aint gonna starve lol.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:33 PM~10312989
> *haha fuckin tim, ur ass aint gonna starve lol.
> *


DONT FORGET WE ARE DOING A AFTER HOPP :0


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2008, 09:33 PM~10312989
> *haha fuckin tim, ur ass aint gonna starve lol.
> *


i know im going to eat oranges


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 1 2008, 11:00 PM~10313628
> *i know im going to eat oranges
> *


DONT WORRY MY BRO WILL HOOK YOU UP HES GOT 40 ACRES IN HIS BACK YARD :0 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LattaDee_@Apr 1 2008, 09:03 PM~10312643
> *Check out The Mr Buck Entertainment Show Wednesdays from 6pm til 9pm on TheSpizzle.com.  Hit Mr. Buck up at [email protected] or log in to The Spizzle chat room during the show if you want him to announce your event or shout out your car club. www.thespizzle.com
> 
> 
> ...


aint you posted this shit enough :uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 1 2008, 11:09 PM~10313656
> *aint you posted this shit enough  :uh:
> *


FO SHIZZLE IZZLE ITS THE SP SPIZZLE :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

ok all im calling out the mini trucks big time on this show, if u have seen the best of show classes this show will have a best of show mini truck, no car show really has this class at all so i know we have some full mini's here in the 559 and i would like to have you guys there. im working for a store that many of ur draggers could know of putting up some money on the line for best of show mini truck i will keep you all posted on this.



calling out mini trucks




atomic 


dta customz 

u.s. trophy


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 1 2008, 08:07 PM~10311240
> *OK IM GETTING ALOT OF CALLS FOR APPS TO PRE REG IF YOU DO NOT HAVE A PRINTER PM YOUR ADRESS ILL SEND ONE OUT TO YOU ALL CAR CLUBS SOLO RIDERS ITS ALL GOOD THE CITY OF ORANGE COVE IS A MAGOR SPONSOR OF THIS EVENT PRE REG FORMS AND MONEY WILL GO TO 633 6TH ST. ORANGE COVE CA, 93646 THATS CITY HALL
> *


Thanks for sending me that!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 2 2008, 07:44 AM~10314892
> *Thanks for sending me that!
> *


YOU GOT IT FAMILY ITS MY JOB TO SERVE YOU GUYS WITH WHATEVER YOU NEED :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 2 2008, 09:43 AM~10315744
> *YOU GOT IT FAMILY ITS MY JOB TO SERVE YOU GUYS WITH WHATEVER YOU NEED :thumbsup:
> *


i need some motors and springs hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 2 2008, 10:01 AM~10315901
> *i need some motors and springs hook it up :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: almost everything you need :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha fuckin jimmy lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

you guys gonna be offering freshly squeeze orange juice hehe


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 2 2008, 12:15 PM~10317013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: almost everything you need :biggrin:
> *



am sure tacos are on the TO DO LIST. i like mine pastor please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 2 2008, 10:01 AM~10315901
> *i need some motors and springs hook it up :biggrin:
> *


DONT TRIP I WILL SELL YOU MOTORS AND GEARS THERE 
DONT TRY THAT SHIT HAVE THAT IMPALA THERE.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 2 2008, 08:56 PM~10321500
> *DONT TRIP I WILL SELL YOU MOTORS AND GEARS THERE
> DONT TRY THAT SHIT HAVE THAT IMPALA THERE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> am sure tacos are on the TO DO LIST. i like mine pastor please :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> no problemo :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> am sure tacos are on the TO DO LIST. i like mine pastor please :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/quot
> no problemo :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 2 2008, 08:56 PM~10321500
> *DONT TRIP I WILL SELL YOU MOTORS AND GEARS THERE
> DONT TRY THAT SHIT HAVE THAT IMPALA THERE.
> *


is that how you financing your trip down south?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 2 2008, 10:16 PM~10322267
> *is that how you financing your trip down south?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

IS THERE GONNNA BE A VERT CLASS FOR DA SHOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 3 2008, 05:01 PM~10328206
> *IS THERE GONNNA BE A VERT CLASS FOR DA SHOW
> *


 :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 3 2008, 03:43 PM~10327627
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what it do perm :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

just curious.....but what was the strictly street rules last year???.....and who won it??.....how many inches........??.........


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Me :wave:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2008, 10:33 PM~10331214
> *Me :wave:
> *


lol.........................


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

No serious... I won Strictly Street, Nene won Full Street


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2008, 10:40 PM~10331276
> *No serious... I won Strictly Street,  Nene won Full Street
> *


what was the difference in class.............what were the rules??


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

stock locations for strictly street and modified mounts for full street


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

oh ok...............cool..


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

UceFamily said he buying ( out of his own pocket ) all the winners Tacos and beer after the hopp!!!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

FUCK IT.......NOW I GOTTA GO.................!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2008, 10:50 PM~10331357
> *UceFamily said he buying ( out of his own pocket ) all the winners Tacos and beer after the hopp!!!
> *


:ugh: :burn: :buttkick: :scrutinize: :wave: RICK WHERES MY 20 BUCKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:YOU GOT IT, WE WILL HAVE AN AFTER HOPP :0 LOSERS TREAT ME AFTER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Yea ***** where's my 20 bucks fuck it that and the interest you owe me covers my entry fee.. but you still buying tacos and Beer *****
.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

and tickets for the Fairest wheel


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

if not then for this ride


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2008, 11:06 PM~10331516
> *if not then for this ride
> 
> 
> ...


  LETS EE TACOS+DRINK+BREEZIES WATHCHING+FAST SPINNING RIDE= :barf: YOU GOT IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2008, 11:06 PM~10331516
> *if not then for this ride
> 
> 
> ...


  LETS SEE TACOS+DRINK+BREEZIES WATHCHING+FAST SPINNING RIDE= :barf: YOU GOT IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Get me 2 girls with big titties so i can hang on too when i get on the ride and I'll go round and round yelling Ricky Bobby ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2008, 11:25 PM~10331635
> *Get me 2 girls with big titties so i can hang on too when i get on the ride and I'll go round and round yelling Ricky Bobby ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ALL WE GONNA HEAR IS BOBBY BOBBY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYRAAAAAAAAAAAAALPH :barf:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 3 2008, 11:25 PM~10331635
> *Get me 2 girls with big titties so i can hang on too when i get on the ride and I'll go round and round yelling Ricky Bobby ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


U SURE JUS TWO THERE WILL BE 5 GIRLS PER EVERY GUY THERE BELIEVE THAT JUST AT THE CARNIVAL ALONE :biggrin:CAR SHOW CONCERT HOPP :0 :0 :0 OH MY GOSH NO WAYYYYYY :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 3 2008, 10:55 PM~10331451
> *FUCK IT.......NOW I GOTTA GO.................!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

i got to meet with david in orange cove to check out the spot of this year king of cali and i would have to say that if u think last year was something damn wait till may 3 of this year its going to be off the hook. we got set where the venders, cars, car hop and sound off will be and i would have to say its going to be nice. u want that good spot get there early. also the stage for the concert is going to have a good spot this year also. the awards will be inside.



king of cali 3 

if u miss this show here i dont know what to tell you pick it up on dvd cause its going to be coverd for sure.



bring the family this show is going to have it all for the adults the kids the family.


please come with a + attitude.




atomic

dta customz 

u.s. trophy

5592877640


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*

carshow concert and hop and amusement rides and games the whole family can enjoy 

bring your pop up tents for the grassy area watch the show and concert play carnaval games get on rides eat eat eat :biggrin:watch the hopp listen to power 106.3 raffles this year were gonna have a major raffle sterio equipment alarms 37'' flat screen lcd to hang on your wall 300 dollars cash a nano i pod chrome certificate 1,500 custom paint job certificate from stone cold kustoms and much more you cant go wrong in orange cove *_


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

is it still a 2 day event? if it is whats going on what days?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 4 2008, 12:37 PM~10335191
> *is it still a 2 day event? if it is whats going on what days?
> *


SATURDAY KING OF CALI CARSHOW AND CONCERT AND CARNIVAL CARSHOW ITSELF FROM 12NOON TILL 5PM 6PM AWARDS CEROMONY INDOORS THE V.P CENTER CONCERT TILL 10 PM AFTER AWARDS CEROMONY ALL ENTRANTS AND THERE VEHICLES CAN STAY AND ENJOY THE CARNIVAL AND CONCERT IF THEY WISH THERE WILL BE A AFTER HOPP THERE ON SIGHT EVERYONE IS COMING TO FILM EVERYONE IS WELCOME TO FILM BRING YOUR POP UPS 



SUNDAY 10AM PARADE DOWN ANCHOR AVE TO THE V.P CENTER WHERE WE WILL HOLD A BIGG FIESTA BANDAS GROUPOS MARIACHIS FOCLORICKO DANCERS PERFORMING ARTIST ALL DAY LONG CARNIVAL RAFFLLES AND MUCH MORE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 2 2008, 05:23 PM~10319558
> *you guys gonna be offering freshly squeeze orange juice hehe
> *


after everyone eats were gonna have the male hard stomach contest








:roflmao: :roflmao:
are u in :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 4 2008, 12:25 AM~10331635
> *Get me 2 girls with big titties so i can hang on too when i get on the ride and I'll go round and round yelling Ricky Bobby ***** !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


DONT TRIP DOG I GOT U COVERD on just one thoe TELL ME HOW BIG U WANT EM 















:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
u wantttttttttttttttttt chezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 1 2008, 01:20 AM~10304956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*10 AND UNDER FREE*_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 1 2008, 01:20 AM~10304956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ADDING MODEL CARS FOR THE KIDS BRING EM IN NO CHARGE FOR ENTRY FEE FOR MDEL CARS ORIGINAL,MILD AND FULL THIS IS TRULY A FAMILY EVENT AND COMPETITIVE THIS SHOW IS FOR EVERYONE TROPHIES AS WELL FOR MODEL CLASSES


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 4 2008, 09:12 PM~10339047
> *ADDING MODEL CARS FOR THE KIDS BRING EM IN NO CHARGE FOR ENTRY FEE FOR MDEL CARS ORIGINAL,MILD AND FULL THIS IS TRULY A FAMILY EVENT AND COMPETITIVE THIS SHOW IS FOR EVERYONE TROPHIES AS WELL FOR MODEL CLASSES 5 BUCKS TO GET IN 10 AND UNDER FREE
> *



to walk in its $5?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 4 2008, 09:22 PM~10339106
> *to walk in its $5?
> *


YES ONLY 5 BUCKS TO GET INTO THE SHOW


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

not only where those big, but they were lucious as well lol.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 2 2008, 10:16 PM~10322267
> *is that how you financing your trip down south?
> *












what ever you say. :uh: :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

BackBumper559- u get me some girls tits that are so big it will put a smile on someone a 100 yards away cuz u can see em lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :0 live :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 4 2008, 10:01 PM~10339346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


and thats how you gonna feel when you roll out of orange cove. chump


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 5 2008, 01:45 AM~10340525
> *and thats how you gonna feel when you roll out of orange cove.  chump
> *


yo himbone shut your gums
call me a chump or any other bullshit again and we will be doing more than hop you fucking chump.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i say lets let the cars do the talking!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 5 2008, 08:37 AM~10341363
> *i say lets let the cars do the talking!
> *


they cant pull that heavy ass car over the hill


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 5 2008, 08:31 AM~10341327
> *yo himbone shut your gums
> call me a chump or any other bullshit again and we will be doing more than hop you fucking chump.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2008, 09:37 AM~10341711
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what it do perm have your wheaties this morning i have :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2008, 09:37 AM~10341711
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


sup homie :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

"CALI LIFE VIDEOS" WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FILMING THA SHIT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 

HERE IS A PREVIEW FOR VOL.2 "STREET LIFE".....ENJOY!!! :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15ojEdjDx8


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

O YEAH, TTT 4 THE O.C. HOMIES!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@Apr 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10342950
> *O YEAH, TTT 4 THE O.C. HOMIES!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TWO THUMBS UP ALSO BIGFISH AND LOWRIDER SCENE RIDERS CHRONICLE FROM PORTLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FILMING :biggrin: AND WHOEVER ELSE WANTS TO WE ALL FAMILY  AND DONT FORGET THAT :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 5 2008, 09:42 AM~10341758
> *sup homie  :biggrin:
> *


sup homie...u go'n to san bernadino.... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 5 2008, 09:41 AM~10341754
> *what it do perm have your wheaties this morning i have :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2008, 04:54 PM~10343305
> *sup homie...u go'n to san bernadino.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2008, 06:00 PM~10343349
> *:0  :0
> *


sup perm :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 5 2008, 04:54 PM~10343305
> *sup homie...u go'n to san bernadino.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


dunno yet holmes i gotta get the hopper done n show them how its done around here il check up on the flight prices


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10341522
> *they cant pull that heavy ass car over the hill
> *


WE WILL SEVR UP THAT 4 DOOR TOO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2008, 07:07 AM~10346587
> *WE WILL SEVR UP THAT 4 DOOR TOO
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHECK OUT V.5 INCLUDES FOOTAAGE FROM THE ORANGE COVE FAMILY SHOW LAST YEAR!! :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2008, 08:07 AM~10346587
> *WE WILL SEVR UP THAT 4 DOOR TOO
> *


probably so its chippin but hey my kid will be on the switch hittin chest plate missing licks over locking and prolly gunna break something but we will be there :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

showing every one out there girls can do it to


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

wuz up david this is j from sac will be there 2 uce :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1 GANGSTA COUPE_@Apr 6 2008, 09:50 AM~10347071
> *wuz up david this is j from sac will be there 2 uce  :thumbsup:
> *


ALRIGHT FAMILY ITS GOING DOWN THIS WILL BE THE HOPP OF THE YEAR NO DOUBT AT ALL MIKE AND DARYL SAID THERE COMING AS WELL :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2008, 08:07 AM~10346587
> *WE WILL SEVR UP THAT 4 DOOR TOO
> *


 :0 :0  WHAT UP BIGG KILLA :biggrin: THE BIG I LOOKING TO PUT IT DOWN :around: hno: hno:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 6 2008, 10:26 AM~10347298
> *:0  :0   WHAT UP BIGG KILLA  :biggrin: THE BIG I LOOKING TO PUT IT DOWN  :around:  hno:  hno:
> *


WE WILL BE THERE LOOKING FOR THE HIGH NUMBERS


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2008, 11:59 AM~10347819
> *WE WILL BE THERE LOOKING FOR THE HIGH NUMBERS
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

just plated up them lower arms for the car. and about damn time too lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2008, 06:29 PM~10349883
> *just plated up them lower arms for the car.  and about damn time too lol
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2008, 06:29 PM~10349883
> *just plated up them lower arms for the car.  and about damn time too lol
> *


so u tested it yet??


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2008, 08:09 PM~10350722
> *so u tested it yet??
> *


yea you tested it yet


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 6 2008, 08:09 PM~10350722
> *so u tested it yet??
> *


yea you tested it yet


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

no just got the lowers plated, gonna have the new lower balljoints pressed in tuesday when my uncle comes down from sac. then im gonna put them in and maybe test the car out. but i have to go smog it so i just may leave the coils that are in it now in there until it gets closer to the show before i install the new set


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Less than a month away cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2008, 12:23 AM~10352852
> *Less than a month away cant wait :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:  see you soon fam


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60+Apr 5 2008, 09:37 AM~10341363-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know this how? where you been? You still a new booty in this shit so let the REAL HOPPERS talk about it!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

btw, I have respect for you Jim, but lets make sure we keep it about hopping.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Do you have your final category list?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

dont trip, hes just havin a little fun, you know how he is :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 7 2008, 03:00 PM~10356236
> *btw, I have respect for you Jim, but lets make sure we keep it about hopping.
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS GOOD PSTA?? uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 7 2008, 04:30 PM~10357521
> *dont trip, hes just havin a little fun, you know how he is  :cheesy:
> *


  
Jim said HE is going to be buying Tacos now.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 7 2008, 05:01 PM~10357767
> *WHATS GOOD PSTA?? uffin:
> *


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 7 2008, 04:15 PM~10357871
> *
> Jim said HE is going to be buying Tacos now.
> *


YOU SHOW UP WITH A STEELERS HAT ON AND ILL BUY YOU ALL THE TACOS YOU CAN EAT. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2008, 06:50 PM~10358617
> *YOU SHOW UP WITH A STEELERS HAT ON AND ILL BUY YOU ALL THE TACOS YOU CAN EAT. :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: 
What about a Greg LLOYD jesrey?!

He was one of my Favorite players when I was in High school!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

any rules on rim/tire size for the each class?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

just got the ok to add two new classes 

1. Model cars for the kids 
2. 60’s Convertible O,S,M,F

May 3 2008 classes
Dta Customz & U.S. Trophy


40’s and below Original, Street, Custom
50’s Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original Street, Mild, Full
60’s Convertible Original, Street, Mild, Full
70’s Street, Mild, Full
80’s Street, Mild, Full
90’s Street, Mild, Full
00’s Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 89-Below Street, Mild, Full
Luxury 90-Above Street, Mild, Full
Euro’s Street, Mild, Full
Import 2dr Street, Mild, Full
Import 4dr Street, Mild, Full
Wagon/Panel Original, Street, Custom
Sport Cars Street, Custom
Muscle Car/Hot Rod Street, Custom
Donks 1-3
Trucks Classes
50’s and Below Original, Street, Custom
60’s Original, Street, Custom
70’s Original, Street, Custom
Full size trucks Street, mild, full
Mini Truck Street, Mild, Full
Lowrider mini Truck 1-3 
Mini Suv Street, Mild, Full
Full Size Suv Street, Mild, Full
El Camino/Ranchero 1-3
Vans 1-3

Bikes Classes

12” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
16” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
20” 2 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
3 Wheel Street, Mild, Full
Pedal Cars 1-3
Motorcycles Classes

Full Size Bike Street, Custom
Design Bike Street, Custom

Best of show Overall 7ft 



Sweepstakes 

Best of show Car 
Best of show Truck
Best of show import
Best of show euro
Best of show bike
Best of show suv
Best of show mini truck
Best of show bomb

Specially awards overall show

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Audio/Video Display
Best hydraulic/air set up
Best undercarriage
Best interior

Most members this award will be a 3ft award 



Toy model car, this will be a people’s choice award. It will be only 5.00 dollar’s entry. This will get any kid into the show. This class will have 1-3 







and when it comes down to trophys you know that we got it coverd for any car show, or event


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2008, 09:05 PM~10360552
> *any rules on rim/tire size for the each class?
> *


YOUR CLASS HAS TO HAVE 20'S IN FRONT AND 13'S IN BACK


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2008, 11:43 PM~10361774
> *YOUR CLASS HAS TO HAVE 20'S IN FRONT AND 13'S IN BACK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:you aint right himbone you aint right :roflmao: :roflmao: donks in the front no i think the maximum size is a 14'' ill talk to ron for exacts


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha hell why stop at 20's lets just go 26's then lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 8 2008, 03:20 AM~10362192
> *haha hell why stop at 20's lets just go 26's then lol
> *


 :biggrin: see you all real soon


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

YA MEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

gettin close homiessssss!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 7 2008, 11:31 PM~10361724
> *just got the ok to add two new classes
> 
> 1. Model cars for the kids
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 7 2008, 12:23 AM~10352852
> *Less than a month away cant wait :thumbsup:
> *


ALMOST HERE FAMILY :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 7 2008, 03:30 PM~10357521
> *dont trip, hes just havin a little fun, you know how he is  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :loco:THATS WHY WE LIKE HIM ITS A BALANCE :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

getting close. gettin down to crunch time


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Apr 9 2008, 02:20 PM~10374302
> *getting close.  gettin down to crunch time
> *


YOU KNOW IT FAMILY PRE REGS ARE COMING IN ITS SHOW TIME ARTIST JUS GOT OFF THE PHONE LINES. ALL MY ARTIST ARE SITUATED FLIGHTS ARE READY EVEYTHING IS A GO IN ORANGE COVE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 9 2008, 02:35 PM~10374410
> *YOU KNOW IT FAMILY PRE REGS ARE COMING IN ITS SHOW TIME ARTIST JUS GOT OFF THE PHONE LINES ALL MY ARTIST ARE SITUATED FLIGHTS ARE READY EVEYTHING IS A GO IN ORANGE COVE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: uffin: is my flight ready :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2008, 02:45 PM~10374487
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: is my flight ready  :biggrin:
> *


BETTER USE YOUR GO GO GADGET COPTER COMO QUE FLIGHT CABRON :biggrin: MUY CHINGON :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2008, 05:50 PM~10358617
> *YOU SHOW UP WITH A STEELERS HAT ON AND ILL BUY YOU ALL THE TACOS YOU CAN EAT. :biggrin:
> *


AHH HIMBONE TREATING


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylwPORTLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bS1vI61v0LMTODD AZ,PHOENIX :0 
TEAM CRACKER ITS ALL GOING DOWN AGAIN THIS YEAR THE BIGGEST HOPP TO HIT THE BLOCK 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg
ORANGE COVE PUTTING IT DOWN AGAIN VIDS FROM LAST YEAR IN ORANGE COVE WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT :0 :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsoX87QqdUYTHE NOK PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 9 2008, 02:45 PM~10374487
> *:thumbsup:  uffin: is my flight ready  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Mar 25 2008, 01:01 AM~10248890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COPY AND PRINT YOUR PRE REG HOMIES ITS AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

man jimmy, you better have burritos available too... we are showin with hats, jersey's and terrible towels* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 9 2008, 02:49 PM~10374515
> *BETTER USE YOUR GO GO GADGET COPTER COMO QUE FLIGHT CABRON :biggrin: MUY CHINGON :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
ITS GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE 
TODD STREET LIFE VS BIGG KILLLA BIGGTYMERS 
THE BIGG M THE BIG I 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  ITS ON IN OC 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3F9iD3brDI
hno: hno: hno: COME OUT AND SEE WHOS DOING IT FAM THIS SHOW I GUARENTEE IS A MUST BELIEVE THAT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 12:20 PM~10382283
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> ITS GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE
> TODD STREET LIFE VS BIGG KILLLA  BIGGTYMERS
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 12:24 PM~10382323
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VZThsXmCmk
OF COURSE TRUUCHA WAS IN THE HOUSE LAST YEAR 
TRUUCHA BRING BRITNEY :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 12:58 PM~10382558
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VZThsXmCmk
> OF COURSE TRUUCHA WAS IN THE HOUSE LAST YEAR
> TRUUCHA BRING BRITNEY  :biggrin:
> *


spears :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 12:59 PM~10382570
> *spears  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: THRUUCH WENT PAPPIRAZZI :0  HE MAKIN BIGG DOLLARS :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 01:03 PM~10382601
> *:yes:  :yes: THRUUCH WENT PAPPIRAZZI :0   HE MAKIN BIGG DOLLARS  :biggrin:
> *





:0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 01:03 PM~10382601
> *:yes:  :yes: THRUUCH WENT PAPPIRAZZI :0   HE MAKIN BIGG DOLLARS  :biggrin:
> *



YOU CAN CHECK HIM OUT ON E! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 10 2008, 01:18 PM~10382753
> *YOU CAN CHECK HIM OUT ON  E! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



q vo cabron c u in San Bernadino


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 01:31 PM~10382877
> *q vo cabron c u in San Bernadino
> *



ya sabes. pushin the new dvd :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 10 2008, 01:35 PM~10382916
> *ya sabes. pushin the new dvd :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 12:20 PM~10382283
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDVqp-HiaSc
> ITS GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE
> TODD STREET LIFE VS BIGG KILLLA  BIGGTYMERS
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 10 2008, 02:51 PM~10383620
> *:buttkick:
> *


WHATS UP PERM WHAT IT DO FAMILY THE BIG M COMING DEEP :0 :0 :0  
SEE YOU IN BERDO :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 10 2008, 10:28 AM~10381337
> *man jimmy, you better have burritos available too...  we are showin with hats, jersey's and terrible towels*  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


offer is only good to psta he is an eagles fan. you guys should still be full from my party back in oct haha


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

more Killa & Todd footage V.4


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 10 2008, 01:35 PM~10382916
> *ya sabes. pushin the new dvd :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 10 2008, 05:53 PM~10385386
> *more Killa & Todd footage V.4
> *


  :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 10 2008, 01:31 PM~10382877
> *q vo cabron c u in San Bernadino
> *


SEE U THERE FAM SANBERDO TAMBIEN AND THEN ORANGE COVE


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

hey all i just wanted to post up and keep my word for everyone out there that have been asking for a sound off, im happy to say that we are bringing out Doug from SonicFxaudio to cover our sound off here. here is the web site if anyone wants to get more info about the sound off. http://www.sonicfxaudio.com/


so yes King of Cali is only getting bigger and bigger now with a custom car show, a hop that will bring hoppers from all over and now a real sound off that would put everyone out there in there class for your DB racing.


50.00 will get you into the sound off and two people into the car show for the day.

Here are the classes we offer at all of our events


Bass Race 

* Street A – 1-12, 2-10’s, 3-8’s / Maximum of 1 amp (or 2 monoblock amplifiers) – 2 Conductors Total between amp rack and sub enclosure 

* Street B – 1-15, 2-12’s, 3-10’s, 4-8’s / Maximum of 2 amps (or 4 monoblock amplifiers) – 4 Conductors Total between amp rack and sub enclosure 

* Street C – 1-18, 2-15’s, 4-12’s, 6-10’s, 8-8’s / Maximum of 4 amps (or 8 monoblock amplifiers) – 8 Conductors Total between amp rack and sub enclosure 

* Street Max 1-2 / Maximum of 2 amps (or 4 monoblock amplifiers) – 4 Conductors Total between amp rack and sub enclosure 

* Street Max 3-4 / Maximum of 4 amps (or 8 monoblock amplifiers) – 8 Conductors Total between amp rack and sub enclosure 

Super Street 1-2 NW 

Super Street 1-2 

Super Street 3-4 

Super Street 5+ 

Extreme 



also check it out we are booked on there event calendar for may3, 08 so bring ur bass and lets have the speakers do the hitting. http://www.sonicfxaudio.com/calendar.htm


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 10 2008, 02:35 PM~10382916
> *ya sabes. pushin the new dvd :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 11 2008, 12:11 AM~10388488
> *hey all i just wanted to post up and keep my word for everyone out there that have been asking for a sound off, im happy to say that we are bringing out Doug from SonicFxaudio to cover our sound off here.  here is the web site if anyone wants to get more info about the sound off.  http://www.sonicfxaudio.com/
> so yes King of Cali is only getting bigger and bigger now with a custom car show, a hop that will bring hoppers from all over and now a real sound off that would put everyone out there in there class for your DB racing.
> 50.00 will get you into the sound off and two people into the car show for the day.
> ...


 :biggrin:  KING OF CALI CARSHOW PUTTING IT DOWN


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

whos bringing a 62' or 63 impala for sale to this show??


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 11:16 PM~10388146
> *SEE U THERE FAM SANBERDO TAMBIEN AND THEN ORANGE COVE
> *





fo sho


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10391893
> *whos bringing a 62' or 63 impala for sale to this show??
> *


WHATS UP EL CHINGON WHAT IT DO BIGG PIMPIN


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2008, 12:56 PM~10391915
> *fo sho
> *


FO SHO ITS GOING DOWN IN THE *O*


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 11 2008, 12:57 PM~10391931
> *FO SHO ITS GOING DOWN IN THE O
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: I forgot 2 ask u if u knew anybody saling a mazda king cab 86 to 93 I need 4 a daily


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2008, 12:59 PM~10391945
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: I forgot 2 ask u if u knew anybody saling a mazda king cab 86 to 93 I need 4 a daily
> *


yea i seen some around the area ill let you know


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10391893
> *whos bringing a 62' or 63 impala for sale to this show??
> *


are you looking to take one back with you fam


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 11 2008, 01:01 PM~10391965
> *yea i seen some around the area ill let you know
> *


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 11 2008, 12:59 PM~10391945
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: I forgot 2 ask u if u knew anybody saling a mazda king cab 86 to 93 I need 4 a daily
> *


hey jesse my boy has a 1975 toyota hilux little beat up truck, he only wants 200 for it, and its perfect, already has black primer on top, and silver primer on bottom. black and silver baby, but doesnt run, needs new motor and shit, peace of junk really. lol jk


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10391893
> *whos bringing a 62' or 63 impala for sale to this show??
> *


35k....u could own the badest tre hitt'n 85'..show car :wave:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 11 2008, 01:53 PM~10391893
> *whos bringing a 62' or 63 impala for sale to this show??
> *


ONE OF MY MEMBERZ HAS ONE FOR SALE CLEAN ITS A RADICAL NOT A HOPPER JUST FOR SHOW DOORZ CUT TILT FRONT END SUICIDE DOORZ EXT LMK ITZ OUT OF ORANGE COUNTY


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 11 2008, 12:53 PM~10391893
> *whos bringing a 62' or 63 impala for sale to this show??
> *


YOU CAN HAVE MY 64 FOR 22K BEFORE SHOW ONLY AFTER I WIN I WILL WANT MORE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Apr 11 2008, 04:34 PM~10393691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


j3 will be performing in orange cove as well full concert in orange cove going down till 10 pm sat may 3rd move in 6am till 11 am this weekend ill be sending out 150 pre reg forms and im taking some down to san berdo man much love family. vsalia had 900 cars last week show up. the valley is alive and well :biggrin: its on carshow concert hopp full size carnival from up north k and b amusements raffles bigg lcd screen 300 dollars nano i pod paint jobs tattos piercins eveything you can possibly think of will be in orange cove all the good food live performances plus live band playing all your favorite jams dj hecktik diego redd fashawn mc magic feat. krystal melody sophia maria roscoe umali and special guest :biggrin: brianna j3 after hopp at the show all out you will love this show with out a doubt :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 11 2008, 07:11 PM~10394757
> *j3 will be performing in orange cove as well full concert in orange cove going down till 10 pm sat may 3rd move in 6am till 11 am this weekend ill be sending out 150 pre reg forms and im taking some down to san berdo man much love family. vsalia had 900 cars last week show up. the valley is alive and well  :biggrin: its on carshow concert hopp full size carnival from up north k and b amusements raffles bigg lcd screen 300 dollars nano i pod paint jobs tattos piercins eveything you can possibly think of will be in orange cove all the good food live performances plus live band playing all your favorite jams dj hecktik diego redd fashawn mc magic feat. krystal melody sophia maria roscoe umali and special guest :biggrin: brianna j3 after hopp at the show all out you will love this show with out a doubt :0  :0
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 11 2008, 04:38 PM~10393723
> *YOU CAN HAVE MY 64 FOR 22K  BEFORE SHOW ONLY AFTER I WIN I WILL WANT MORE :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 11 2008, 01:02 PM~10391973
> *are you looking to take one back with you fam
> *


SOLD MY 63 SS STOCK,,AND I FUCKING REGRIT IT NOW,,SO I NEED A NEW ONE :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Apr 12 2008, 07:58 AM~10397720
> *SOLD MY 63 SS STOCK,,AND I FUCKING REGRIT IT NOW,,SO I NEED A NEW ONE :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


come over i got a impala for you billy.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

damn jimmy sell him one of ur project cars lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 11 2008, 03:29 PM~10393193
> *35k....u could own the badest tre hitt'n 85'..show car :wave:
> *


what a day out in berdo it was hot fam left about 340pm see you and the homies in orange cove


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2008, 11:51 PM~10403086
> *damn jimmy sell him one of ur project cars lol
> *


WHATS UP BROTHA ALMOST HERE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 14 2008, 12:16 PM~10412599
> *WHATS UP BROTHA ALMOST HERE
> *



ya got the new set of lowers under the car and boy were the stock ones bent like a motherfucker. and then i had a set of a arms i did for the car and only replaced one just for a quick toy drive, then when i did the lower a arms i swapped the upper a arm too that was left and found out the one that was on the bar was broke in half lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 11 2008, 03:29 PM~10393193
> *35k....u could own the badest tre hitt'n 85'..show car :wave:
> *


PERM AINT BULLISHING THAT RIDE HITS ALOT OF YOU SEEN IT IN BERDO  IF YA DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 11 2008, 03:26 PM~10393179
> *hey jesse my boy has a 1975 toyota hilux little beat up truck, he only wants 200 for it, and its perfect, already has black primer on top, and silver primer on bottom. black and silver baby, but doesnt run, needs new motor and shit, peace of junk really. lol jk
> *





:no: :no: :no:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 1 2008, 01:20 AM~10304956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*ITS GOING DOWN SATURDAY MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE CARSHOW CONCERT HOPP OFF FULLE SIZE CARNIVAL FOR THE KIDS WITH PLENTY OF RIDES AND GAMES ALL THE GOOD FOOD YOU CAN ENJOY THIS SHOW IS TRULY A FAMILY EVENT THAT THE WHOLE FAMILY WILL ENJOY LIVE BANDS ALL THE ARTIST TO PERFORM *_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*KIDS 12 AND UNDER FREE*_</span> :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 15 2008, 09:13 AM~10420718
> *KIDS 12 AND UNDER FREE</span>  :biggrin:
> *


thats a good ass deal, cant wait to be there homie


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Apr 15 2008, 12:56 PM~10422286
> *thats a good ass deal, cant wait to be there homie
> *


_*1ST 2ND AND THIRD PLACES :cheesy: :cheesy: :0  IN ALL CATEGORIES *_


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

Orale Dave,
Check in the mail for J3


man i cant wait til this show.....

your gonna have events for all ages......


yeeeeeeeeee


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Suprementertainmen_@Apr 15 2008, 01:55 PM~10422758
> *Orale Dave,
> Check in the mail for J3
> man i cant wait til this show.....
> ...


_*BROTHER I GUARENTEE THE WHOLE FAMILY WILL ENJOY THIS EVENT ALL GOING DOWN TILL 10 PM STADIUM LIGHTING CONCERT CARNIVAL ALL THE VENDORS ITS GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE FROM LA TO THE BAY FROM PORTLAND TO ARIZONA ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY ORANGE COVE CALIFORNIA 35 MILES EAST OF FRESNO *_


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

GOING DOWN MAY 3RD KING OF CALI SHOW AND HOPP


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 15 2008, 04:52 PM~10423895
> *GOING DOWN MAY 3RD KING OF CALI SHOW AND HOPP
> *


 :thumbsup: ITS GONNA BE ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS IN THE VALLEY SO MANY THINGS TO ENJOY


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

SO BY WHAT TIME DO I NEED TO BE THERE JUST TO HOP...........AND THERES NO PRE REG REQUIRED FOR HOP RIGHT?............AND ALSO HOW MUCH TO ENTER THE HOP??.....SORRY HOMIE....JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT SOME COSTS............GOT A LOT GOING ON RIGHT NOW........


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 15 2008, 07:50 PM~10425303
> *SO BY WHAT TIME DO I NEED TO BE THERE JUST TO HOP...........AND THERES NO PRE REG REQUIRED FOR HOP RIGHT?............AND ALSO HOW MUCH TO ENTER THE HOP??.....SORRY HOMIE....JUST TRYING TO FIGURE OUT SOME COSTS............GOT A LOT GOING ON RIGHT NOW........
> *


_*NO ONE IS GONNA BE LEFT OUT OF THIS EVENT 10 HOPP CLASSES AINT ANYBODY DOING THAT :biggrin: *_


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 15 2008, 08:09 PM~10425484
> *NO ONE IS GONNA BE LEFT OUT OF THIS EVENT 10 HOPP CLASSES AINT ANYBODY DOING THAT  :biggrin:
> *


and my class king chipper :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 15 2008, 08:18 PM~10425593
> *and my class  king chipper :biggrin:
> *


YOU AINT CHIPPIN I WAS AT THE SHOW IN TULARE :0 :biggrin: IM SRE YOUR DUAGHTER WILL DO FINE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*WHAT UP BIGG KILLA*_


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

KOOLAID WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by koolaid365_@Apr 15 2008, 09:09 PM~10426202
> *SEE YOU ALL SOON *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey how about a chipper trophy, im gonna need something to show for my efforts lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 12:42 AM~10427722
> *hey how about a chipper trophy,  im gonna need something to show for my efforts lol
> *


STRICTLY STREET FAM WE GOT YOU


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 15 2008, 01:46 PM~10422676
> *1ST 2ND AND THIRD PLACES  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0   IN ALL CATEGORIES
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 16 2008, 08:52 AM~10428605
> *STRICTLY STREET FAM WE GOT YOU
> *



oh ya i know but that strictly street class is gonna have some heavy hitters in it lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 10:35 AM~10429752
> *oh ya i know but that strictly street class is gonna have some heavy hitters in it lol
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  YOU AAL DOING IT YOULL HAVE FUN FAM


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

IT SOUNDS LIKE ITS GOING TO BE GOOD JUST DIPPIN WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:biggrin: *TEAM JUST DIPPIN *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh hell ya im still gonna have fun, win/loose or draw.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 12:13 PM~10430382
> *oh hell ya im still gonna have fun, win/loose or draw.
> *


draw a pic of my car while your at it. :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

all have my kids bring crayons


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 16 2008, 03:36 PM~10431738
> *draw a pic of my car while your at it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU GUYS ARE TO MUCH CANDY FOR A DIME


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 7 2008, 11:31 PM~10361724
> *just got the ok to add two new classes
> 
> 1. Model cars for the kids
> ...


  ALL 1ST PLACE TROPHIES 3 FEET TALL :0 :0 :0 1ST 2ND AND 3RD IN ALL CATEGORIES


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 08:20 AM~10380525
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylwPORTLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> ...


 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 16 2008, 04:03 PM~10431918
> *all have my kids bring crayons
> *


by kidz you mean jake right? :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*THE E FEDERATION WILL ALSO BE IN THE HOUSE*_ :0 :0 :0 

UPDATED FLIER


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

This will be coming to put it down for tha B"I"G I, and PHX!
Like my homie said,"Take a number and wait in line to get SERVED!"


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 08:26 AM~10437484
> *This will be coming to put it down for tha B"I"G I, and PHX!
> Like my homie said,"Take a number and wait in line to get SERVED!"
> 
> ...


  hno: hno: _*THE BIG I PUTTING IT DOWN*_


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

TTT



YEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 16 2008, 04:47 PM~10432219
> * ALL 1ST PLACE TROPHIES 3 FEET TALL  :0  :0  :0 1ST 2ND AND 3RD IN ALL CATEGORIES
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 17 2008, 05:08 AM~10436631
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KEEP THIS UP YOU WILL NEED A NEW FLYER :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 17 2008, 02:59 PM~10440252
> *KEEP THIS UP YOU WILL NEED A NEW FLYER :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i know ha


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 15 2008, 04:52 PM~10423895
> *GOING DOWN MAY 3RD KING OF CALI SHOW AND HOPP
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 16 2008, 09:37 PM~9714938
> *dip'n 4 sho will be in the house putting it downnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn;;big AL SAID IT;;
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :wow: well if bigg al said then we will see you here fam :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE_NWK_@Jan 16 2008, 10:08 PM~9715252
> *UCE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!
> *


_*KITA AND THE FAM WILL BE OUT FO SHO *_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*AND THERE COMING BACK *_ hno: :wow:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN IS GOING TO BE THERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 17 2008, 06:14 PM~10441419
> *JUST DIPPIN  IS GOING TO BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: SEE YOU SOON FAMILY


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

TRAILER

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyt4qpw7yeg :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 17 2008, 07:38 PM~10442050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 16 2008, 04:36 PM~10431738
> *draw a pic of my car while your at it. :biggrin:
> *


lol ill still be screwed cuz i cant draw for shit lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 17 2008, 09:47 PM~10443367
> *lol ill still be screwed cuz i cant draw for shit lol
> *


so u entering strictly street?????????


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Damn... I might have to pull out a few batteries and play with you guys sounds like more fun !


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 18 2008, 12:18 AM~10444361
> *Damn... I might have to pull out a few batteries and play with you guys sounds like more fun !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 18 2008, 12:18 AM~10444361
> *Damn... I might have to pull out a few batteries and play with you guys sounds like more fun !
> *


me too :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 17 2008, 07:38 PM~10442050
> *
> 
> 
> ...





looking good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*5 BUCKS GETS YOU IN THE DOOR CHILDREN 12 AND UNDER FREE WITH PARENT *_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 17 2008, 05:08 AM~10436631
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 17 2008, 07:38 PM~10442050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*OOPS SORRY ROLLIN AND ROLL'N WILL ALSO BE IN THE HOUSE *_ :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 18 2008, 02:02 PM~10447855
> *
> THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND EVENT NO OTHER CARSHOW BRINGS YOU A FULL SIZE CARNIVAL I WANTED THIS TO BE A TRULY FAMILY EVENT WITH LOTS TO DO SO THE WHOLE FAMILY ENJOYS IT. ON LOCATION WE ALSO WILL HAVE OUR STATE OF THE ART SKATE PARK OPEN SO IF YOUR KIDS SKATE BRING THERE BOARDS AS WELL .OVER 4 MILLION DOLLARS OF CONCRETE HEAVEN ONE OF THE BIGGEST SKATE PARKS IN CALIFORNIA EVEN BIGGER THAN FRESNO!!!
> WE ALSO HAVE ONE OF THE BEST BMX TRAX IN CALIFORNIA WITH ASPHALT BURMS AND HAVE LOANER BIKES FOR FREE TO USE ON OUR TRACK WITH STADIUM LIGHTING AT ALL LOCATIONS FULL SECURITY WE HAVE A FULL FORCE AT OUR EVENT TO ENSURE SAFETY FOR ALL TO ENJOY THE EVENT AFTER HOPP FOR CASH WHO DOES THAT ORANGE COVE DOES CONCERT WILL BE TILL 10 PM YOU CAN RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW AFTER YOU GET YOUR TROPHY AND CASH :biggrin: ENJOY THE CARNIVAL AND ALL THE GOOD FOOD GET TATTOO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO ITS ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE WE ARE REALLY LOOKING TO CONTINUE TO MAKING THIS AN ANUALL EVENT THIS IS OUR THIRD ANUALL AND CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THE BEST SHOW TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 18 2008, 03:02 PM~10447855
> *
> THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND EVENT NO OTHER CARSHOW BRINGS YOU A FULL SIZE CARNIVAL I WANTED THIS TO BE A TRULY FAMILY EVENT WITH LOTS TO DO SO THE WHOLE FAMILY ENJOYS IT. ON LOCATION WE ALSO WILL HAVE OUR STATE OF THE ART SKATE PARK OPEN SO IF YOUR KIDS SKATE BRING THERE BOARDS AS WELL .OVER 4 MILLION DOLLARS OF CONCRETE HEAVEN ONE OF THE BIGGEST SKATE PARKS IN CALIFORNIA EVEN BIGGER THAN FRESNO!!!
> WE ALSO HAVE ONE OF THE BEST BMX TRAX IN CALIFORNIA WITH ASPHALT BURMS AND HAVE LOANER BIKES FOR FREE TO USE ON OUR TRACK WITH STADIUM LIGHTING AT ALL LOCATIONS FULL SECURITY WE HAVE A FULL FORCE AT OUR EVENT TO ENSURE SAFETY FOR ALL TO ENJOY THE EVENT AFTER HOPP FOR CASH WHO DOES THAT ORANGE COVE DOES CONCERT WILL BE TILL 10 PM YOU CAN RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW AFTER YOU GET YOUR TROPHY AND CASH :biggrin: ENJOY THE CARNIVAL AND ALL THE GOOD FOOD GET TATTOO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO ITS ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE WE ARE REALLY LOOKING TO CONTINUE TO MAKING THIS AN ANUALL EVENT THIS IS OUR THIRD ANUALL AND CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THE BEST SHOW TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnn...I ran out of breath reading that...hehehehe...see you guys and gals in a couple weeks 

and I'll have BOTH the Premier and 2nd issue of Impalas Magazine


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ITZ DONE LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2008, 05:07 PM~10449163
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamnnnnnn...I ran out of breath reading that...hehehehe...see you guys and gals in a couple weeks
> 
> and I'll have BOTH the Premier and 2nd issue of Impalas Magazine
> *


see you here family


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 18 2008, 08:24 PM~10450055
> *see you here family
> *


que pasa?????


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2008, 07:32 PM~10450105
> *que pasa?????
> *


jus getting ready trying to answere all the calls its going down fam cant wait to see everyone here thanx to you guys and all the clubs that make this show happen


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 18 2008, 08:36 PM~10450142
> *jus getting ready trying to answere all the calls its going down fam cant wait to see everyone here thanx to you guys and all the clubs that make this show happen
> *


can't wait...I had a blast last year...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2008, 06:38 PM~10450158
> *can't wait...I had a blast last year...
> *


INDEED FUCHEE INDEED


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 18 2008, 08:53 PM~10450289
> *INDEED FUCHEE INDEED
> *


you coming down???? let me know...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

LIL EDDIES 64 WILL BE ON DISPLAY AT THE KING OF CALI CARSHOW MAY 3RD WITH MOM AND DAD DELINDA AND JOE HERNANDEZ AND FAMILY ITS STORIES LIKE CHAGO AND EDDIE THAT ARE TO THE HEART EDDIES B-DAY IS ON MAY 4TH WE WOULD LIKE TO WISH AND SING EDDIE A HAPPY B-DAY MAY 3RD WITH EVERYONE WHO ATTENDS GOD BLESS THE SONS OF MEXICO CHAGO AND LIL EDDIE REST IN PEACE LIL BROTHERS 
:angel: :angel:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 18 2008, 08:00 PM~10450356
> *you coming down???? let me know...
> *


OH YEA HES COMING AND BRINGING SOME OF THE NORTHWEST WITH HIM LIKE BIGG KILLA AND FRIENDS TO SETTLE SOME THINGS WITH THE BIGG M OUT OF PHOENIX :0 :0 IN THE HOPP OFF  ITS GOING DOWN


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 18 2008, 07:53 PM~10450289
> *INDEED FUCHEE INDEED
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cGs4308jkA
COMING BACK TO CALI :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

DJ. MARTIN THE HITMAN WILL ALSO BE IN THE HOUSE WHATS UP ANGEL SEE YOU SOON FAM   I NEED THAT NECKLACE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 18 2008, 12:57 AM~10444295
> *so u entering strictly street?????????
> *



ya but its not ur battery limit lol id have to take a few out to do that lol or just drop my voltage lol. but ill be in the 8-12 battery class.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 18 2008, 09:09 PM~10450959
> *DJ. MARK THE HITMAN WILL ALSO BE IN THE HOUSE WHATS UP ANGEL SEE YOU SOON FAM    I NEED THAT NECKLACE
> *



i thought his name was martin?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## carshowfan (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 18 2008, 08:07 PM~10450421
> *
> 
> 
> ...




i remember reading about this story here. My prayers go out to the family :angel: 


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the City of Orange Cove


M. Walker


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 18 2008, 11:08 PM~10451707
> *i thought his name was martin?
> *


I THINK YOUR RIGHT 
AT 9 PM WHEN I LAST POST MY COUSIN 28 YEARS OLD WAS KILLED IN A CAR ACCIDENT HE LIVED HERE IN TOWN IM GONNA BE OFF FOR A COUPLE ILL CHECK IN PM ME FOR ANY QUESTIONS FAMILY THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT BROTHERS ILL SEE YOU ALL IN TWO WEEKS ONE LOVE


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Apr 19 2008, 10:43 AM~10453402
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP PERM SEE YOU IN TWO WEEKS HOMES


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carshowfan_@Apr 19 2008, 12:27 AM~10451963
> *i remember reading about this story here.  My prayers go out to the family    :angel:
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  for the City of Orange Cove
> M. Walker
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i am ready. just need to replace the piston pumps hoses. the main single hose leaks at the crimp and then off the Y block both hoses bubbled at the crimp lol. but other than that car is ready.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> i am ready. just need to replace the piston pumps hoses. the main single hose leaks at the crimp and then off the Y block both hoses bubbled at the crimp lol. but other than that car is ready.
> [/quote
> WE GOT A COUPLE OF THINGS TO FIX OUR SELVES SEE YOU SOON BRO
> WITH EVERYONE COMING OUT WERE GOING TO HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 09:26 AM~10437484
> *This will be coming to put it down for tha B"I"G I, and PHX!
> Like my homie said,"Take a number and wait in line to get SERVED!"
> 
> ...


  SEE YOU HERS HOMIE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 17 2008, 07:13 PM~10441415
> *JUST DIPPIN  IS GOING TO BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 15 2008, 09:09 PM~10425484
> *NO ONE IS GONNA BE LEFT OUT OF THIS EVENT 10 HOPP CLASSES AINT ANYBODY DOING THAT  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 15 2008, 05:52 PM~10423895
> *GOING DOWN MAY 3RD KING OF CALI SHOW AND HOPP
> *


THE FAMILY WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:0 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-15ojEdjDx8


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

HOW DO I GET TO ORANGE COVE FROM NOR CAL?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2008, 07:57 AM~10458530
> *HOW DO I GET TO ORANGE COVE FROM NOR CAL?
> *


hwy 99 south take the orang cove exit go east and drive till you think your lost look for a shit load of low riders and your there :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2008, 08:57 AM~10458530
> *HOW DO I GET TO ORANGE COVE FROM NOR CAL?
> *


I KNO U COMMIN DOWN FAM LOL HOLLA BACK GIVE ME A CALL IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 20 2008, 08:21 AM~10458617
> *hwy 99 south take the orang cove exit go east and drive till you think your lost look for a shit load of low riders and your there :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 20 2008, 09:58 AM~10459045
> *:thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU ALL HERE FAM ITS GONNA BE ON


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Apr 20 2008, 07:57 AM~10458530
> *HOW DO I GET TO ORANGE COVE FROM NOR CAL?
> *


ORANGE COVE IS PART OF FRESNO COUNTY 35 MILES EAST OF FRESNO LIKE 41 CHEV SAID 99 SOUTH TO ORANGE COVE/ WICH IS THE MANNING EXIT TAKE MANNING ALL THE WAY TO ORANGE COVE WHEN YOU COME TO ANCHOR AVE MAKE A LEFT HAND TURN JUS B LOOKING OUT FOR A BLIMP FLYING ABOVE YOU CANT MISS IT :0 A HUGE HELIUM BLIMP WILL B A 125 FEET UP IN THE AIR ITS HUGE CURTISY OF JUST ASK RETALS


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 20 2008, 11:06 AM~10459402
> *ORANGE COVE IS PART OF FRESNO COUNTY 35 MILES EAST OF FRESNO LIKE 41 CHEV SAID 99 SOUTH TO ORANGE COVE/ WICH IS THE MANNING EXIT TAKE MANNING ALL THE WAY TO ORANGE COVE WHEN YOU COME TO ANCHOR AVE MAKE A LEFT HAND TURN JUS B LOOKING OUT FOR A BLIMP FLYING ABOVE YOU CANT MISS IT  :0 A HUGE HELIUM BLIMP WILL B A 125 FEET UP IN THE AIR ITS HUGE CURTISY OF JUST ASK RETALS
> *


you forgot the when you think your lost part :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 20 2008, 11:12 AM~10459432
> *you forgot the when you think your lost part :biggrin:
> *


EVERYONE UP NORTH CAN CARAVAN ONE BIGG CRUISE :0 AND WHEN YOU THINK YOUR LOST CALL 41 CHEV AT # :roflmao: NO ANY ONE CAN CALL ME AT 559-647-6016 OR 559-397-3770  OR MAP QUEST IT 1705 ANCHOR AVE ORANGE COVE CA,93646 
EVERONE FROM LAS VEGAS, LA ,THE BAY,PORTLAND FOUND IT LAST YEAR  ILL SEE YOU ALL AGAIN BROTHAS


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

lol no u can still call tim (41chev) lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2008, 01:37 PM~10460190
> *lol no u can still call tim (41chev)  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 20 2008, 01:37 PM~10460190
> *lol no u can still call tim (41chev)  lol
> *


or when you see me looking lost show me the way :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

half way to vegas homes gettn ready for may 3rd


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 20 2008, 09:08 PM~10463474
> *or when you see me looking lost show me the way :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

David, you on AOL??


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 20 2008, 10:06 PM~10464046
> *David, you on AOL??
> *


yea i got wireless lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 15 2008, 08:09 PM~10425484
> *NO ONE IS GONNA BE LEFT OUT OF THIS EVENT 10 HOPP CLASSES AINT ANYBODY DOING THAT  :biggrin:
> *


ONLY THING NOT MENTIONED WAS THE PAYOUT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 20 2008, 09:54 PM~10463953
> *
> 
> *



are these clubs listed all attending?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 20 2008, 10:08 PM~10463474
> *or when you see me looking lost show me the way :biggrin:
> *


lol unless its someone u have to compete against they might give u the wrong directions lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 20 2008, 10:58 PM~10464383
> *ONLY THING NOT MENTIONED WAS THE PAYOUT
> *


look pages back lol its been posted


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 20 2008, 11:18 PM~10464508
> *are these clubs listed all attending?
> *


actually alot of them are and some are not mentioned in here its gonna be on like roscoe says whos gonna be crowned this year :0 :0 we got peeps coming from phoenix portland la the bay central valley its going down may3rd no doubt :0 im in las vegas right now getting some things tookin care of see you all soon you coming supreme are you entering your daughters bike we have her class and just about every class we can think of even a model car class we want everyone to enjoy themselves at our show


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 21 2008, 12:22 PM~10467053
> *look pages back lol its been posted
> *


JUST REFRSH OUR MEMORY IM WAY TO BUSY TO READ THREW ALL THE B/S/ ON THESE PAGES


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 21 2008, 12:26 PM~10467092
> *JUST REFRSH OUR MEMORY IM WAY TO BUSY TO READ THREW ALL THE B/S/ ON THESE PAGES
> *


REFRESH IT WILL BE MORE THAN STREETLOW OR ANY LG SHOW THATS FO SHO 10 HOPP CLASSES LOL IM HERE WITH RON HE SAID FIX YO ISH NICCA AND BRING IT OUT :biggrin: WE JUS LEFT THE SHOP GOING BACK FOR LUNCH :cheesy: ITS GONNA BE FUN EVERYHOPPER THATS DOING IT IS COMING OUT FAM 300 400 1000 IS WHAT WERE LOOKING AT AND WERE NOT EVEN CORPRATE LOWRIDER HAS MINIMUL CLASSES :roflmao: :roflmao: COME OUT AND ENJOY


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

1000 400 300 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jan 13 2008, 07:57 PM~9685551
> *
> *


HEY BROTHAS DIDNT FORGET ABOUT YOU GUYS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 21 2008, 12:25 PM~10467084
> *actually alot of them are and some are not mentioned in here its gonna be on like roscoe says whos gonna be crowned this year  :0  :0 we got peeps coming from phoenix portland la the bay central valley its going down may3rd no doubt  :0 im in las vegas right now getting some things tookin care of see you all soon you coming supreme are you entering your daughters bike we have her class and just about every class we can think of even a model car class we want everyone to enjoy themselves at our show
> *



ill be there i dunno if im gonna take the bike though. ill get with you for a pre-reg if i do though  you disappointed me though i thought we were gonna see some old school artist....next year for sure


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

so here is what ive spent this month just to get to this show lol

new front pump motor $125.00 
new coils $145.00 
needed a new subwoofer $148.00 
new front hose $75.00 
car registration $85.00 
smog $100.00 
installation of catylitic converter $30.00 
gas to get the car smogged $30.00 

and i have yet to spend the money to trailer my car to a show 2 1/2 hours away 1 way plus the 40.00 to get the car in. gas is probably another 100.00

will have cost me $1,000.00


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2008, 11:31 PM~10472778
> *so here is what ive spent this month just to get to this show lol
> 
> new front pump motor $125.00
> ...


and the amount of fun u gonna have at the car show
PRICELESS

LOL also read your saying under your avatar, IM RICH BITCH!!!!!!

just fucking with ya dog. what time u guys heading out, im heading down there too. from the mo, not sure what time im leaving though.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 21 2008, 06:11 PM~10469533
> *ill be there i dunno if im gonna take the bike though. ill get with you for a pre-reg if i do though   you disappointed me though i thought we were gonna see some old school artist....next year for sure
> *


i know fam sorry about that i love old school too but you know what i got a bchn band that plays santana and a lot of old school jams next year fo sho i want the gap band war midnight star dazz band and a couple of others i already secured it for next year :biggrin: for the 2nd and the third :0  you should bring her bike for reals


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 21 2008, 11:31 PM~10472778
> *so here is what ive spent this month just to get to this show lol
> 
> new front pump motor $125.00
> ...


guarentee you will have the best time here in orange cove meet lots of new peeps jus found out of alot more peeps coming to orange cove today while im here in vegas the support i cant say enough about it much love to all the clubs that are coming lowrider scene is gonna do a special vid on orange cove yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 12:08 AM~10472967
> *and the amount of fun u gonna have at the car show
> PRICELESS
> 
> ...


your so right fam cant wait to see you all and we will be at your event as well bring your fliers family


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like its going to be a bad ass show!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 22 2008, 05:12 AM~10473432
> *Looks like its going to be a bad ass show!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 22 2008, 01:20 AM~10473186
> *your so right fam cant wait to see you all and we will be at your event as well bring your fliers family
> *


yep for sure, just got the flyers printed for both shows, so ill have some with me when i come, just realized i hadnt sent in pre reg, so im sending it right now, and u should have it before friday, since thats the cut off date, see ya then. looking forward to a bad ass show. already know its gonna be


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 22 2008, 09:03 AM~10474503
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 01:04 PM~10476925
> *yep for sure, just got the flyers printed for both shows, so ill have some with me when i come, just realized i hadnt sent in pre reg, so im sending it right now, and u should have it before friday, since thats the cut off date, see ya then. looking forward to a bad ass show. already know its gonna be
> *


COOL FAM SEE YOU ALL NEXT WEEK


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

post some 411 on da hotels :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10476986
> *post some 411 on da hotels  :biggrin:
> *


whats up jessie, u taking the truck, or just having a booth


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 01:11 PM~10476986
> *post some 411 on da hotels  :biggrin:
> *


SWEEDISH IN SELMA CA, EDGE WATER INN IN REEDLEY CA, BEST WESTERN IN DINUBA CA, THOSE WILL ALL TAKE CARE OF YOU IM IN VEGAS RIGHT NOW ILL POST NUMBERS LATER


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s+Apr 22 2008, 01:16 PM~10477033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 01:24 PM~10477108
> *just having a booth  :biggrin:
> BALLER  :biggrin:
> *


WORK WORK WORK AND MORE WORK FAM IM GONNA TAKE TWO WEEKS OFF AFTER THIS SHOW FAM


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

WHATS UP WITH THE BIKINI CONTEST BRO?.....
ANYTHING GOING ON FOR THE SINGLE VATOS?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LINDSAY BOI_@Apr 22 2008, 01:30 PM~10477163
> *WHATS UP WITH THE BIKINI CONTEST BRO?.....
> ANYTHING GOING ON FOR THE SINGLE VATOS?
> *


THER WILL SO MANY BREEZIES IT WILL MAKE YOUR HEAD SPIN FAM CONCERT TILL 10 PM :biggrin: CARNAVAL AFTER HOPP ITS GONNA BE ON


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD BRO.....
JUS GOT BACK FROM OC DROPPIN
OFF A FEW PRE-REG FORMS.....CHECK OUT THE
VENUE,THAT ISH LOOKS SWEET BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 22 2008, 01:28 PM~10477149
> *WORK WORK WORK AND MORE WORK FAM IM GONNA TAKE TWO WEEKS OFF AFTER THIS SHOW FAM
> *




wut time r da vendors need 2 b there?


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 17 2008, 08:36 AM~10437547
> *  hno:  hno: THE BIG I PUTTING IT DOWN
> *


this will also be there to rep with the fam


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 02:45 PM~10477283
> *this will also be there to rep with the fam
> 
> 
> ...


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeees siiiiiiiir!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 22 2008, 01:45 PM~10477283
> *this will also be there to rep with the fam
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass bike


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 03:34 PM~10478118
> *bad ass bike
> *


thank you bro


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

pre reg just sent in, u should have on thursday


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 01:08 AM~10472967
> *and the amount of fun u gonna have at the car show
> PRICELESS
> 
> ...



have no clue what time we are heading out come the morning of may 3rd


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 01:43 PM~10477266
> *wut time r da vendors need 2 b there?
> *


7AM FAM GET IN AND GET SET


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 22 2008, 05:07 PM~10478871
> *7AM FAM GET IN AND GET SET
> *


what time is roll in for show cars


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 22 2008, 06:49 PM~10479741
> *what time is roll in for show cars
> *


6am to 11am show cars move in there will be a pre reg line and a non reg line anchor ave will be blocked off for move in


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

can we do this once a month :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 22 2008, 07:54 PM~10480413
> *can we do this once a month :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 22 2008, 05:07 PM~10478871
> *7AM FAM GET IN AND GET SET
> *



gracias


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 08:46 PM~10480941
> *gracias
> *


you gonna have some of them 64 key chains saved for me?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10480980
> *you gonna have some of them 64 key chains saved for me?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 08:49 PM~10480980
> *you gonna have some of them 64 key chains saved for me?
> *




I'm all out but there still time 2 get some more :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2008, 09:05 AM~10484249
> *I'm all out but there still time 2 get some more  :biggrin:
> *


whats up fam finally made it back from vegas


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 22 2008, 08:46 PM~10480941
> *gracias
> *


  anytime


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF-E-NUF WILL BE THERE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 23 2008, 09:05 AM~10484249
> *I'm all out but there still time 2 get some more  :biggrin:
> *


ill take 2 if you can get them :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 23 2008, 09:00 PM~10489603
> *ill take 2 if you can get them :biggrin:
> *


whats up jim what it do homes  party at vics place come kick it homie :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_* :0 :0 :0 :0 need i say more 5 bucks gets you in the door 12 and under free :cool*_:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

what about me?  :biggrin: i should be loadin up the cars some time friday and we will be headin out there.



> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 23 2008, 11:55 PM~10490195
> *whats up jim what it do homes   party at vics place come kick it homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 23 2008, 11:09 PM~10490313
> *what about me?    :biggrin: i should be loadin up the cars some time friday and we will be headin out there.
> *


COME THRU LOL :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

might be hung over and miss the show :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 11:44 PM~10490634
> *might be hung over and miss the show :biggrin:
> *



lol just get that pill that keeps you from gettin hung over or DONT DRINK TOO MUCH lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 10:44 PM~10490634
> *might be hung over and miss the show :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 22 2008, 09:49 PM~10480980
> *you gonna have some of them 64 key chains saved for me?
> *


4 tacos con todo ,y 1 pepsi por-favor!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2008, 07:33 AM~10492018
> *4 tacos con todo ,y 1 pepsi  por-favor!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


dont you mean diet pepsi? :biggrin:


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SOINDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 23 2008, 10:09 PM~10490313
> *what about me?    :biggrin: i should be loadin up the cars some time friday and we will be headin out there.
> *


YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME FAM ITS AUTOMATIC VICS GETTING A KEG OF CORONA AND SOME ASADA :biggrin: ITS ON GO AND CHECK OUT CARNI FOR A BIT AND VENUE SIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Apr 24 2008, 09:03 AM~10492544
> *SOINDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW!
> *


IT SURE IS FAM COME CHECK IT OUT ITS GOING DOWN AT THE V.P.L CENTER IN ORANGE COVE 1705 ANCHOR AVE NEW LOCATION FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tufenuf_@Apr 23 2008, 08:57 PM~10489578
> *TUF-E-NUF WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Apr 24 2008, 09:21 AM~10492645
> *  :biggrin: WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON FAMILY


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 23 2008, 10:44 PM~10490634
> *might be hung over and miss the show :biggrin:
> *


ITS OK VICS HOUSE IS DOWN THE STREET FROM THE VENUE :biggrin: WE WILL DRIVE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 23 2008, 11:36 PM~10490912
> *lol just get that pill that keeps you from gettin hung over or DONT DRINK TOO MUCH lol
> *


ISNT THAT THE DAY AFTER PILL FOR PREGNANCY :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:J/K FAM DO THOSE REALLY WORK THE HANG OVER PILL WERE GONNA HAVE TO BUY A COUPLE OF CASES FOR EVERYONE COMING :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 24 2008, 07:33 AM~10492018
> *4 tacos con todo ,y 1 pepsi  por-favor!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


CAN SMELL IT ALREADY ALL THE GOOD FOOD TACOS BBQ PIZZA CARNAVAL CORNDOGS FUNNEL CAKES DAMM IM GETTING MYSELF HUNGRY :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 23 2008, 10:06 PM~10490280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

sounds good! i am bringin an orange 64 and a white 63 with me  



> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 11:05 AM~10492552
> *YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME FAM ITS AUTOMATIC VICS GETTING A KEG OF CORONA AND SOME ASADA  :biggrin: ITS ON GO AND CHECK OUT CARNI FOR A BIT AND VENUE SIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 24 2008, 02:05 PM~10494743
> *sounds good! i am bringin an orange 64 and a white 63 with me
> *


YOU GOT IT CARNALE WE WILL SEE YOU THERE AND OF COURSE YOUR WELCOME TO COME AND KICK AT VICS WITH JIM YOUR ALL FAMILY :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg
ITS GONNA BE AGAIN AT THE KING OF CALI CARSHOW IN ORANGE COVE LAST YEARS CLIP OF NENE AND RON EGGERS PUTTING IT DOWN IN ORANGE COVE AND ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE  SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*OR FOR ORANGE JUICE *_[/i] :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*NOR-CAL RIDERZ CC WILL BE IN THE HOUSE JUST GOT A CALL FROM THEM*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 03:06 PM~10495164
> *OR FOR ORANGE JUICE [/i] :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 09:48 AM~10492813
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 09:45 AM~10492796
> *CAN SMELL IT ALREADY ALL THE GOOD FOOD TACOS BBQ PIZZA CARNAVAL CORNDOGS FUNNEL CAKES DAMM IM GETTING MYSELF HUNGRY  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 24 2008, 09:05 AM~10492552
> *YOUR ALWAYS WELCOME FAM ITS AUTOMATIC VICS GETTING A KEG OF CORONA AND SOME ASADA  :biggrin: ITS ON GO AND CHECK OUT CARNI FOR A BIT AND VENUE SIGHT  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that better be some bud or coors light for the whities or we may riot


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 24 2008, 06:36 PM~10496093
> *fuck that better be some bud or coors light for the whities or we may riot
> *


BRING IT LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

just make sure you got some onion rings for ron


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10497376
> *just make sure you got some onion rings for ron
> *


SICK LOL


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 24 2008, 08:59 PM~10497376
> *just make sure you got some onion rings for ron
> *



oh man fuckin sonic has some good ass onion rings


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 24 2008, 09:27 PM~10498187
> *oh man fuckin sonic has some good ass onion rings
> *


sonic sucks balls


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 1 bad 70 elco (Feb 13, 2008)

will be there


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VORUjykMLWg
:0 :0  IF YOU THINK LAST YEAR WAS CRAZY :0 :0 
WAIT TILL YOU COME THIS YEAR :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 24 2008, 05:36 PM~10496093
> *fuck that better be some bud or coors light for the whities or we may riot
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:








JUST FOR YOU JIM THERE WILL BE PLENTY OF THESE AND THE BEER :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 23 2008, 10:06 PM~10490280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 25 2008, 12:24 PM~10501968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



bring me the titties someone else can have the beer lol


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

okay im ready to go NOW!!!! lol cant wait another week


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WE IN DA O THATS RIGHT THE 559 
DIEGO REED 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UqiKmhOv8pQ
FAWSHAWN
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_3EoBZrQX_M
THE ANTHEM 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dNXaIOV57rg
LIVE IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2008, 05:39 PM~10504388
> *okay im ready to go NOW!!!! lol cant wait another week
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

just a week away cant wait!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 11 2008, 01:11 AM~10388488
> *hey all i just wanted to post up and keep my word for everyone out there that have been asking for a sound off, im happy to say that we are bringing out Doug from SonicFxaudio to cover our sound off here.  here is the web site if anyone wants to get more info about the sound off.  http://www.sonicfxaudio.com/
> so yes King of Cali is only getting bigger and bigger now with a custom car show, a hop that will bring hoppers from all over and now a real sound off that would put everyone out there in there class for your DB racing.
> 50.00 will get you into the sound off and two people into the car show for the day.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

whats up dogg what you fellas think about doing a after hopp all day sunday at my shop. to settal this street style let me know


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 25 2008, 09:47 PM~10505989
> *whats up dogg what you fellas think about doing a after hopp all day sunday at my shop. to settal this street style let me know
> *


WE DOING A MASSIVE AFTER HOPP ON THE GROUNDS THAT NIGHT TILL THE MUTHA FUCKIN WHELLS FALL OFF LOL LOL


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 25 2008, 08:52 PM~10506038
> *WE DOING A MASSIVE AFTER HOPP ON THE GROUNDS THAT NIGHT TILL THE MUTHA FUCKIN WHELLS FALL OFF LOL LOL
> *


im bringing extras just for the after hop


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 25 2008, 10:10 PM~10506368
> *im bringing extras just  for the after hop
> *


LOL OWWWWW LOL GIVE ME SOME LOL LOL


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2008, 05:39 PM~10504388
> *okay im ready to go NOW!!!! lol cant wait another week
> 
> 
> ...


CHECK MINE OUT WHAT THINK HOMIE


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

WHAT YOU THINK DO I HAV A CHANCE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 25 2008, 08:37 PM~10505331
> *looks good bro
> *



thanks, been tryin to get the rear suspension dialed in along with some inner workings in the trunk hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 25 2008, 11:08 PM~10506902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh fuck. i was laughin so hard i couldnt breath, tears where comin out my eyes lol

looks like they are judging it right too. got his head below the bottom of the hoofs lol. so u know he is gettin fucked out of a few inches lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10506902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats ricky bobby reading the sticks :roflmao: :roflmao: before he started working for ron :roflmao: :roflmao: go rick :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 25 2008, 09:16 PM~10506417
> *LOL OWWWWW LOL GIVE ME SOME LOL LOL
> 
> *


tv promo alot of stuff goin on 2 day event in orange cove sunday parade all kinds of bandas mariachis groupos :0 eee its on in orange cove cinco de mayo weekend


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 25 2008, 11:08 PM~10506902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT TEST FOR LEAD LOL


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys and gals friday night


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 26 2008, 10:07 AM~10508768
> *see you guys and gals friday night
> *


alright brotha see you there


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 25 2008, 10:08 PM~10506902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

will be there covering this show 4 our next dvd volume 20. 
see you all there. 
happy cinco de mayo to almost everybody. .


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

OWWWWWWWWWWW I HEARD THERE COMMING TO ORANGE COVE 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 26 2008, 01:04 PM~10509478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: _*LOWRIDERSCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE,CALILIFE,THESTREETSTARS,BIGGFISH,OG RIDER,ROLLI'N,AND YES LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WILL BE HERE TO FILM THE BIGGEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE COME REPP YOUR CLUB ITS ON MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW *_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rob83regal_@Apr 25 2008, 08:47 PM~10505989
> *whats up dogg what you fellas think about doing a after hopp all day sunday at my shop. to settal this street style let me know
> *


Homie this is steet style thats why we have 10 hopp categories NO ONE IS DOING THAT :0 :0 AND A CRAZY AFTER HOPP IN THE GROUNDS WHO RUNN IT :0 :biggrin:  THE BIGG M IS COMING DEEP TO PUT IT DOWN TODD AND KILLA AND WHO EVER ELSE ARE GOING TO PUT IT DOWN KING OF CALI STYLE HOMES  CONGRATS ON THE WEDDING HOMIE


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

My impala wont be there it was offically retired today


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 06:02 PM~10510639
> *My impala wont be there it was offically retired today
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 26 2008, 01:04 PM~10509478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 06:02 PM~10510639
> *My impala wont be there it was offically retired today
> *


WELL THATS TO BADD HIMBONE YOUR A COOL HOMIE IN THE GAME HOPE YOU STILL COME OUT AND ENJOY THE SHOW


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 06:02 PM~10510639
> *My impala wont be there it was offically retired today
> *


About time. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 07:02 PM~10510639
> *My impala wont be there it was offically retired today
> *



ill believe when i dont see it lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FRESNO'S EUROLAC_@Jan 16 2008, 07:31 PM~9713707
> *This gonna b some good shit .Happy ben putting it down for a while though, just look at truucha........gonna b good
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:24 PM~10239272
> *FOR SURE HOMIE ITS GOING DOWN IN YOUR TOWN.
> THIS IS A HIGHLY ANTICIPATED HOPP RIGHT HERE HOMIE.
> ALOT OF HEAVYWIEGHTS IN THE HOUSE. LETS SEE WHAT IT DO.
> *


 :0 :0 SEE YOU SATURDAY KILLA


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 14 2008, 07:09 AM~10165905
> *stackin up to be one of the best shows this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 26 2008, 01:04 PM~10509478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  CANT WAIT MYSELF OOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 27 2008, 02:31 AM~10512846
> *ill believe when i dont see it  lol
> *


himbone will be back


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 26 2008, 12:47 PM~10509397
> *will be there covering this show 4 our next dvd volume 20.
> see you all there.
> happy cinco de mayo to almost everybody. .
> *


cool hope to see you there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SinCal559 (Nov 10, 2007)

Definately gonna be there this year!!!! Havent been to OC in a while. Is the AC market still around. And cant forget the tacos de tripas. Its gonna be cracken. :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 26 2008, 06:02 PM~10510639
> *My impala wont be there it was offically retired today
> *


what happend


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

only 6 days left


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i have half a car im pushing to be there :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 09:14 PM~10518031
> *i have half a car im pushing to be there :biggrin:
> *



why you pushing half a car all the way over here? you should trailer it :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SinCal559_@Apr 27 2008, 07:58 PM~10517177
> *Definately gonna be there this year!!!! Havent been to OC in a while. Is the AC market still around. And cant forget the tacos de tripas. Its gonna be cracken.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: yup a.c is still here  see you all sat k and b amusements starts moving in the rides tomarro the kids are gonna have fun concert till 10 pm 
:0 :biggrin:  the hopp and after hopp is gonna be crazy


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Apr 27 2008, 08:59 PM~10517831
> *only 6 days left
> *


 hno: hno: hno:  :barf: :yes: :yes: its finally here :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

can we take ice chest? what about beer? its not posted or hasnt been asked just checking.

how much to enter a car and for bikes?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 27 2008, 12:15 AM~10512614
> *About time. :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :nicoderm: :| :biggrin: he will be back by the looks of it himbone looks like your wernt catching it bro we all no what your couyld do and kind of looks like your gears may be stretched correct me if im wrong dogg that gets up we all seen it hope u bring brotha its all for fun  my treat on the tacos and coors :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2008, 09:34 PM~10518262
> *can we take ice chest? what about beer? its not posted or hasnt been asked just checking.
> 
> how much to enter a car and for bikes?
> *


30 for cars and i think 20 forbikes. bikes will be indoors for those that want to no ice chest bro


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 23 2008, 10:06 PM~10490280
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you gonna have a damm good time in orange cove so much entertainment 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4coTwn_22o


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 27 2008, 09:40 PM~10518308
> *30 for cars and i think 20 forbikes. bikes will be indoors for those that want to no ice chest bro
> *



imma stay home then, im coming from far and i cant have an ice chest. na we'll be there.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2008, 10:03 PM~10518509
> *imma stay home then, im coming from far and i cant have an ice chest. na we'll be there.
> *


SEE YOU SOON FAM GOOD TIMES FOR THE WHOLE CENTRAL VALLEY AND WITH ALL THE GOOD FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT THE BIKES WILL BE INSIDE THE V.P CENTER


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 27 2008, 10:14 PM~10518598
> *SEE YOU SOON FAM GOOD TIMES FOR THE WHOLE CENTRAL VALLEY AND WITH ALL THE GOOD FOOD AND ENTERTAINMENT THE BIKES WILL BE INSIDE THE V.P CENTER
> *


OOOOOW SHIZZZZ TAKIN IT BACK :biggrin: ORANGE COVE BAAAAAAAAAAAYBBEEEEEEE  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBg7jJyNtzM


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 25 2008, 11:24 AM~10501968
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 26 2008, 01:19 PM~10509533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOWRIDERSCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE,CALILIFE,THESTREETSTARS,BIGGFISH,ROLLI'N,AND YES LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WILL BE HERE TO FILM THE BIGGEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE COME REPP YOUR CLUB ITS ON MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW
> *



you know :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 27 2008, 10:20 PM~10518651
> *you know  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MAN SO MUCH SUPPORT ALL THE PR REGS COMING IN WERE GONNA HAVE A HELL OF A SHOW  THE HOPP OHHHHHHH MYYYYYYYY GOOOOOOOOOOOD MIGHT HAVE TO MOVE MY TIMES FOR THE PERFORMERS :0 :0 :0 SO MANY REPPN :cheesy: :biggrin:  WE ALL FAMILY DOGG SHIIZZZZZZ


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

but hoppers can bring an ice chest 4 hour trip for me with 5 kids :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 27 2008, 10:26 PM~10518695
> *but hoppers can bring an ice chest 4 hour trip for me with 5 kids :biggrin:
> *


SECURITY WILL BE TIGHT BROTHA DRINKS HERE WILL ONLY BE 2 BUCKS I MADE SURE OF THAT :biggrin: I HAVE 4 YOU BEAT ME BUY 1 CABRON HAAAAHAAAHAAAA :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like i might have an extra spot on the trailer, if anybody from the bay needs a car towed pm me.


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 26 2008, 01:19 PM~10509533
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: LOWRIDERSCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE,CALILIFE,THESTREETSTARS,BIGGFISH,OG RIDER,ROLLI'N,AND YES LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WILL BE HERE TO FILM THE BIGGEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE COME REPP YOUR CLUB ITS ON MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW
> *





:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 27 2008, 10:37 PM~10518760
> *looks like i might have an extra spot on the trailer, if anybody from the bay needs a car towed pm me.
> *


you mean one and a half spots


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW YOU CAN MOVE IN ON FRIDAY FROM 6PM TILL 10 PM AS WELL I HAVE CARS COMING IN AND THEY WILL BE SECURED FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO BIKES AS WELL INDOORS CAN MOVE THEM IN FRIDAY INDOORS FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO*_


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 27 2008, 10:33 PM~10518736
> *SECURITY WILL BE TIGHT BROTHA DRINKS HERE WILL ONLY BE 2 BUCKS I MADE SURE OF THAT  :biggrin: I HAVE 4 YOU BEAT ME BUY 1 CABRON HAAAAHAAAHAAAA :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


2 x 7 people =14 bucks 10 hour day 4 each per day 52 bucks :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 26 2008, 01:04 PM~10509478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10518800
> *
> *


Might not be able to come true this year Uce! but you know my thoughts are always with the Fam, I hate to miss out . .


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 27 2008, 10:45 PM~10518804
> *:0
> *


its gettin close  what up cisco... i see you :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:0 :0 THE E FEDERATION COMING OUT WITH THEM :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 17 2008, 08:26 AM~10437484
> *This will be coming to put it down for tha B"I"G I, and PHX!
> Like my homie said,"Take a number and wait in line to get SERVED!"
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 18 2008, 02:02 PM~10447855
> *
> THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND EVENT NO OTHER CARSHOW BRINGS YOU A FULL SIZE CARNIVAL I WANTED THIS TO BE A TRULY FAMILY EVENT WITH LOTS TO DO SO THE WHOLE FAMILY ENJOYS IT. ON LOCATION WE ALSO WILL HAVE OUR STATE OF THE ART SKATE PARK OPEN SO IF YOUR KIDS SKATE BRING THERE BOARDS AS WELL .OVER 4 MILLION DOLLARS OF CONCRETE HEAVEN ONE OF THE BIGGEST SKATE PARKS IN CALIFORNIA EVEN BIGGER THAN FRESNO!!!
> WE ALSO HAVE ONE OF THE BEST BMX TRAX IN CALIFORNIA WITH ASPHALT BURMS AND HAVE LOANER BIKES FOR FREE TO USE ON OUR TRACK WITH STADIUM LIGHTING AT ALL LOCATIONS FULL SECURITY WE HAVE A FULL FORCE AT OUR EVENT TO ENSURE SAFETY FOR ALL TO ENJOY THE EVENT AFTER HOPP FOR CASH WHO DOES THAT ORANGE COVE DOES CONCERT WILL BE TILL 10 PM YOU CAN RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW AFTER YOU GET YOUR TROPHY AND CASH :biggrin: ENJOY THE CARNIVAL AND ALL THE GOOD FOOD GET TATTOO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO ITS ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE WE ARE REALLY LOOKING TO CONTINUE TO MAKING THIS AN ANUALL EVENT THIS IS OUR THIRD ANUALL AND CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THE BEST SHOW TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 27 2008, 11:43 PM~10518800
> *
> *



TRANSLATION FOR THE WHITE FOLKS IN THE BUILDING, OR JUST ME LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 27 2008, 11:03 PM~10518902
> *TRANSLATION FOR THE WHITE FOLKS IN THE BUILDING, OR JUST ME LOL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:IT SAID THIS GONNA BE OFF CHAIN HOMIES THERE WILL BE GIRLS SINGING FOR YOU POSING ON CARS HOPPING INBETWEEN THE RIDES AT THE CARNAVAL NO J/K MOSTLY EXPLAINS THE ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE 2 DAYS DOSENT MENTION THE ARTIST FOR SATURDAY THOUGH MOSTLY WHATS GONNA HAPPEN ON SUN .  MEXICAN BANDS MARRIACHIS GROUPOS DANCERS PARADE CARNAVAL ALL THAT GOOD STUFF SOMEONE ASKED ME TODAY IF THE CARNAVAL WAS ALREADY COMING NO I GOTT THEM TOP COME JUST FOR THIS EVENT IT WAS HARD BUT I DID IT SO I HOPE YOU ALL BRING OUT YOUR FAMILIES KIDS TO ENJOY THEMSELVES  THANX DAVE LOPEZ UCE FAMILY  ANY INFO DONT HESITATE TO CALL 559-397-3770


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

see you guys friday


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 28 2008, 07:46 AM~10519957
> *see you guys friday
> *


GOT IT BIG BROTHA ILL SEE YOU FRIDAY  WERE GONNA HAVE SOME COLD ONES AT VICS ILL TAKE YOU TO THE CARNAVAL AND PUT YOU ON THE ZIPPER :0 HEEE HEEEE HEE :cheesy:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

almost showtime hno: hno:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 28 2008, 09:18 AM~10520148
> *GOT IT BIG BROTHA ILL SEE YOU FRIDAY   WERE GONNA HAVE SOME COLD ONES AT VICS ILL TAKE YOU TO THE CARNAVAL AND PUT YOU ON THE ZIPPER  :0  HEEE HEEEE HEE  :cheesy:
> *


nah nah...bumper cars is fine with me....hehehehehe....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

5 more days!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 28 2008, 11:28 AM~10521184
> *5 more days!!! :biggrin:
> *


and counting


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut's da weather like in Orange Cove? my first time out there :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2008, 01:55 PM~10522594
> *wut's da weather like in Orange Cove? my first time out there  :biggrin:
> *


heheheheh...estan calientes....I mean....it's pretty warm.....the same as Fresno


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 28 2008, 12:58 PM~10522622
> *heheheheh...estan calientes....I mean....it's pretty warm.....the same as Fresno
> *





fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 28 2008, 12:12 AM~10518946
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:IT SAID THIS GONNA BE OFF CHAIN HOMIES  THERE WILL BE GIRLS SINGING FOR YOU POSING ON CARS HOPPING INBETWEEN THE RIDES AT THE CARNAVAL NO J/K MOSTLY EXPLAINS THE ENTERTAINMENT FOR THE 2 DAYS DOSENT MENTION THE ARTIST FOR SATURDAY THOUGH MOSTLY WHATS GONNA HAPPEN ON SUN .  MEXICAN BANDS MARRIACHIS GROUPOS DANCERS PARADE CARNAVAL ALL THAT GOOD STUFF SOMEONE ASKED ME TODAY IF THE CARNAVAL WAS ALREADY COMING NO I GOTT THEM TOP COME JUST FOR THIS EVENT IT WAS HARD BUT I DID IT SO I HOPE YOU ALL BRING OUT YOUR FAMILIES KIDS TO ENJOY THEMSELVES   THANX DAVE LOPEZ UCE FAMILY   ANY INFO DONT HESITATE TO CALL 559-397-3770
> *


LOL GRACIAS lol


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2008, 01:06 PM~10522696
> *fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk :angry:
> *


come on Jess you can handle a little heat :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE GETTIN READY !!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

bump


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

A RICKY BOBBY I GOT THEM GIRLS READY FOR U DOG AT MY PAD THEY SAID THEY GUNNIN FOR U AT THE SHOW LOL NO JOKE








:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 just the way u like em


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

for those of u from Orange Cove that have been to L.A.........how long u estimate it will take me to get up there to the show??.....pulling a trailer...??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 28 2008, 11:09 PM~10528987
> *for those of u from Orange Cove that have been to L.A.........how long u estimate it will take me to get up there to the show??.....pulling a trailer...??
> *



where exactly you coming from? we made it to hawaiian gardens in 4 hours pulling.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2008, 11:12 PM~10528993
> *where exactly you coming from? we made it to hawaiian gardens in 4 hours pulling.
> *


thats 15 min from my pad.....................im right where the 710 fry and 105 frwy meet...........if your familiar with that........


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 28 2008, 11:12 PM~10528993
> *where exactly you coming from? we made it to hawaiian gardens in 4 hours pulling.
> *


FUCKING SERVER :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 28 2008, 11:13 PM~10529000
> *thats 15 min from my pad.....................im right where the 710 fry and 105 frwy meet...........if your familiar with that........
> *



depending on how fast you drive you should be right around 4 hours. my homie was doing 70-75 in the early morning hours when theres no traffic.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

mapquest says from orange cove to hawaiian gardens is 230 miles 3 hours 45 minutes.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

thanx homie.............good lookin out!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 28 2008, 11:34 PM~10529106
> *thanx homie.............good lookin out!
> *


see you soon family :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 28 2008, 12:55 PM~10522594
> *wut's da weather like in Orange Cove? my first time out there  :biggrin:
> *


WEATHER CHANNEL SAYS 83 DEGREES :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND EVENT NO OTHER CARSHOW BRINGS YOU A FULL SIZE CARNIVAL I WANTED THIS TO BE A TRULY FAMILY EVENT WITH LOTS TO DO SO THE WHOLE FAMILY ENJOYS IT. ON LOCATION WE ALSO WILL HAVE OUR STATE OF THE ART SKATE PARK OPEN SO IF YOUR KIDS SKATE BRING THERE BOARDS AS WELL .OVER 4 MILLION DOLLARS OF CONCRETE HEAVEN ONE OF THE BIGGEST SKATE PARKS IN CALIFORNIA EVEN BIGGER THAN FRESNO!!!
WE ALSO HAVE ONE OF THE BEST BMX TRAX IN CALIFORNIA WITH ASPHALT BURMS AND HAVE LOANER BIKES FOR FREE TO USE ON OUR TRACK WITH STADIUM LIGHTING AT ALL LOCATIONS FULL SECURITY WE HAVE A FULL FORCE AT OUR EVENT TO ENSURE SAFETY FOR ALL TO ENJOY THE EVENT AFTER HOPP FOR CASH WHO DOES THAT ORANGE COVE DOES CONCERT WILL BE TILL 10 PM YOU CAN RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW AFTER YOU GET YOUR TROPHY AND CASH ENJOY THE CARNIVAL AND ALL THE GOOD FOOD GET TATTOO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO ITS ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE WE ARE REALLY LOOKING TO CONTINUE TO MAKING THIS AN ANUALL EVENT THIS IS OUR THIRD ANUALL AND CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THE BEST SHOW TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED
:biggrin:  ITS SO ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

no ice chest in the show


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Apr 29 2008, 12:28 AM~10529313
> *no ice chest in the show
> *


NO BROTHAS THE SECURITY WILL HAVE TO GO THROUGH EVERONES STUFF IF WE ALLOW THAT IT WILL TAKE FOREVER TO GET THE CARS IN BROTHAS


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

SORRY PEOPLE CHANGE MY MIND I ANT GOING STAYING IN L.A, 4 CINCO DEMAYO WEEKEND. THERES ALL KIND OF STUFF GOING DOWN AROUND HERE. ILL SELL WHAT I WANT AND HAVE ALL THE ATTENTION HERE IN L.A TO MY SELF $$$$ , LATE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*ALMOST SHOWTIME* :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Apr 29 2008, 08:47 AM~10530534
> *SORRY PEOPLE CHANGE MY MIND I ANT GOING STAYING IN L.A, 4 CINCO DEMAYO WEEKEND.  THERES ALL KIND OF STUFF GOING DOWN AROUND HERE.  ILL SELL WHAT I WANT AND HAVE ALL THE ATTENTION HERE IN L.A TO MY SELF $$$$ , LATE HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO
> *


SORRY YOU COULDNT SELL WHAT YOU WANTED HERE IN ORANGE COVE BROTHA RULES ARE RULES EVEN FOR OG RIDER HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND I KNOW WE WILL :biggrin: NO DOUBT KING OF CALI STYLE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

LOWRIDERSCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE,CALILIFE,THESTREETSTARS,BIGGFISH, ,ROLLI'N,AND YES LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WILL BE HERE TO FILM THE BIGGEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE COME REPP YOUR CLUB ITS ON MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW WE GOT PLENTY OF COVERAGE INCLUDING IMPALAS MAGAZINE TWO TONZ IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10530802
> *ALMOST SHOWTIME :biggrin:
> *


4 days


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 29 2008, 10:40 AM~10531354
> *LOWRIDERSCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE,CALILIFE,THESTREETSTARS,BIGGFISH, ,ROLLI'N,AND YES LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WILL BE HERE TO FILM THE BIGGEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE COME REPP YOUR CLUB ITS ON MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW WE GOT PLENTY OF COVERAGE INCLUDING IMPALAS MAGAZINE TWO TONZ IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 29 2008, 12:25 AM~10529304
> *WEATHER CHANNEL SAYS 83 DEGREES :biggrin:
> *


its going to be a nice day :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 09:39 AM~10530802
> *ALMOST SHOWTIME :biggrin:
> *


YUP YUP :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 23 2008, 10:06 PM~10490280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

*sounds like its gonna be off the hook.... i wish i could make it...!!*


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 29 2008, 11:10 AM~10531689
> *sounds like its gonna be off the hook.... i wish i could make it...!!
> *


WERE ONLY AN HOUR AND 20 MINS FROM YOU FAM YOU CAN SNEEK OVER :0 :0 :biggrin:  YOUR SHOW LOOKING GOOD TAMBIEN YOU SHOULD COME BRING YOUR FLIERS FAM GONNA BE #[email protected]$!LOAD OF HOPPERS HERE CRAZY TRUST ME FAM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Apr 29 2008, 11:10 AM~10531689
> *sounds like its gonna be off the hook.... i wish i could make it...!!
> *


WERE ONLY AN HOUR AND 20 MINS FROM YOU FAM YOU CAN SNEEK OVER :0 :0 :biggrin:  YOUR SHOW LOOKING GOOD TAMBIEN YOU SHOULD COME BRING YOUR FLIERS FAM GONNA BE #[email protected]$!LOAD OF HOPPERS HERE CRAZY TRUST ME FAM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

DANG SERVER MULTI POST


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

it seems like is going 2 b 2 hot  i'm going 2 have 2 bring my fan :biggrin: n c all those ladies wit just a little bit of clothes :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 11:26 AM~10531866
> *it seems like is going 2 b 2 hot    i'm going 2 have 2 bring my fan  :biggrin:  n c all those ladies wit just a little bit of clothes  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :yes: :yes: IF YOU ONLY KNEW IF YOU COULD SEE WHAT I SEE MY BROTHA YOUR EYES WILL BE BLESSED THIS WEEKEND :cheesy: :0 :0 :biggrin: SEE YOU SATURDAY EARLY CABRON :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 11:26 AM~10531866
> *it seems like is going 2 b 2 hot    i'm going 2 have 2 bring my fan  :biggrin:  n c all those ladies wit just a little bit of clothes  :biggrin:
> *


bring the water guns maybe we will get to see some wet t shirts :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 29 2008, 10:40 AM~10531354
> *LOWRIDERSCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE,CALILIFE,THESTREETSTARS,BIGGFISH, ,ROLLI'N,AND YES LIVIN THE LOW LIFE WILL BE HERE TO FILM THE BIGGEST HOPP TO HIT THE VALLEY ALL THE CLUBS OUT THERE COME REPP YOUR CLUB ITS ON MAY 3RD IN ORANGE COVE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAW WE GOT PLENTY OF COVERAGE INCLUDING IMPALAS MAGAZINE TWO TONZ IN THE HOUSE  :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOOOOWWWWWWW... WE GOT AN ADDITIONAL SET OF CAMERAS JUST FOR THIS SHOW.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 29 2008, 11:38 AM~10532002
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: IF YOU ONLY KNEW IF YOU COULD SEE WHAT I SEE MY BROTHA YOUR EYES WILL BE BLESSED THIS WEEKEND :cheesy:  :0  :0  :biggrin:  SEE YOU SATURDAY EARLY CABRON  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 12:23 PM~10532402
> *
> 
> 
> ...



UPGRADE YOUR MEMBERSHIP PARA SIE TU NINERMOVIL NO SIRVE YOU CAN TOW IT.....  :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 29 2008, 12:41 PM~10532542
> *UPGRADE YOUR MEMBERSHIP PARA SIE TU NINERMOVIL NO SIRVE YOU CAN TOW IT.....   :0
> *




not taking it











:biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 12:43 PM~10532555
> *not taking it
> 
> 
> ...


LOL see you Sat people :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 29 2008, 12:48 PM~10532589
> *LOL see you Sat people  :biggrin:
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

And for the People that want see Legalized cruising in a City come to Fresno on Sunday.Were the cop's don't trip if your riding on spoke's.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 29 2008, 01:28 AM~10529310
> *THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND EVENT NO OTHER CARSHOW BRINGS YOU A FULL SIZE CARNIVAL I WANTED THIS TO BE A TRULY FAMILY EVENT WITH LOTS TO DO SO THE WHOLE FAMILY ENJOYS IT. ON LOCATION WE ALSO WILL HAVE OUR STATE OF THE ART SKATE PARK OPEN SO IF YOUR KIDS SKATE BRING THERE BOARDS AS WELL .OVER 4 MILLION DOLLARS OF CONCRETE HEAVEN ONE OF THE BIGGEST SKATE PARKS IN CALIFORNIA EVEN BIGGER THAN FRESNO!!!
> WE ALSO HAVE ONE OF THE BEST BMX TRAX IN CALIFORNIA WITH ASPHALT BURMS AND HAVE LOANER BIKES FOR FREE TO USE ON OUR TRACK WITH STADIUM LIGHTING AT ALL LOCATIONS FULL SECURITY WE HAVE A FULL FORCE AT OUR EVENT TO ENSURE SAFETY FOR ALL TO ENJOY THE EVENT AFTER HOPP FOR CASH WHO DOES THAT ORANGE COVE DOES CONCERT WILL BE TILL 10 PM YOU CAN RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW AFTER YOU GET YOUR TROPHY AND CASH  ENJOY THE CARNIVAL AND ALL THE GOOD FOOD GET TATTOO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO ITS ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE WE ARE REALLY LOOKING TO CONTINUE TO MAKING THIS AN ANUALL EVENT THIS IS OUR THIRD ANUALL AND CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THE BEST SHOW TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED
> :biggrin:   ITS SO ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :0
> *


see you this weekend !!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 29 2008, 12:17 PM~10532333
> *YOU KNOOOOWWWWWWW... WE GOT AN ADDITIONAL SET OF CAMERAS JUST FOR THIS SHOW.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 29 2008, 12:53 PM~10532630
> *And for the People that want see Legalized cruising in a City come to Fresno on Sunday.Were the cop's don't trip if your riding on spoke's.
> 
> 
> ...


 calling all hopper and clubs to go may 4 to fresno it gets good out here crusing all night cops dont trip come and rep were yr from see you there people :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 29 2008, 12:28 AM~10529310
> *THIS IS A ONE OF A KIND EVENT NO OTHER CARSHOW BRINGS YOU A FULL SIZE CARNIVAL I WANTED THIS TO BE A TRULY FAMILY EVENT WITH LOTS TO DO SO THE WHOLE FAMILY ENJOYS IT. ON LOCATION WE ALSO WILL HAVE OUR STATE OF THE ART SKATE PARK OPEN SO IF YOUR KIDS SKATE BRING THERE BOARDS AS WELL .OVER 4 MILLION DOLLARS OF CONCRETE HEAVEN ONE OF THE BIGGEST SKATE PARKS IN CALIFORNIA EVEN BIGGER THAN FRESNO!!!
> WE ALSO HAVE ONE OF THE BEST BMX TRAX IN CALIFORNIA WITH ASPHALT BURMS AND HAVE LOANER BIKES FOR FREE TO USE ON OUR TRACK WITH STADIUM LIGHTING AT ALL LOCATIONS FULL SECURITY WE HAVE A FULL FORCE AT OUR EVENT TO ENSURE SAFETY FOR ALL TO ENJOY THE EVENT AFTER HOPP FOR CASH WHO DOES THAT ORANGE COVE DOES CONCERT WILL BE TILL 10 PM YOU CAN RELAX AND ENJOY THE SHOW AFTER YOU GET YOUR TROPHY AND CASH  ENJOY THE CARNIVAL AND ALL THE GOOD FOOD GET TATTOO WHAT EVER YOU WANNA DO ITS ALL GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE WE ARE REALLY LOOKING TO CONTINUE TO MAKING THIS AN ANUALL EVENT THIS IS OUR THIRD ANUALL AND CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU ALL THE BEST SHOW TO HIT THE VALLEY GUARENTEED
> :biggrin:   ITS SO ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN :0
> *


you got call girls too?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 29 2008, 09:04 PM~10537030
> *you got call girls too?
> [/color][/color]
> *



i could arrange that :0 

ALSO LIKE A FEW PEOPLE HAVE SAID, SUNDAY THE DAY AFTER THE SHOW THERES ALSO A PARADE AND CAR SHOW IN FRESNO KICKING OFF THE START OF LEGAL CRUISING. THERE WILL BE A HOP( NO PAYOUT) JUST FOR THE KIDS  SOUND OFF AND ACTIVITIES FOR THE KIDS. AND MOST IMPORTANTLY CRUISING KINGS CANYON BLVD WITH NO HASSLE.FOR THOSE INTERESTED PARADE LINE UP BEGINS AT 1PM AND STARTS ROLLING AT 3PM.


THIS IS NOT TO TAKE AWAY FROM THE ORANGE COVE FESTIVITIES ON SUNDAY, BUT FOR THOSE WHO WANNA DO BACK TO BACK CAR SHOWS AND REPRESENT YOUR AREA IN THE ONLY CITY WHO HAS LEGALIZED CRUISING THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Apr 29 2008, 12:26 PM~10531866
> *it seems like is going 2 b 2 hot    i'm going 2 have 2 bring my fan  :biggrin:  n c all those ladies wit just a little bit of clothes  :biggrin:
> *


my white ass is gonna be lathered up in sun screen a good SPF 70 and i aint bullshitting its fuckin SPF 70 lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 29 2008, 10:04 PM~10537030
> *you got call girls too?
> [/color][/color]
> *


lol fuckin tim


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2008, 09:49 PM~10537680
> *my white ass is gonna be lathered up in sun screen a good SPF 70  and i aint bullshitting its fuckin SPF 70 lol
> *



YOU WHITE FOLKS NEED TO PICK SOME TREE FRUIT OR GRAPES AND GET USE TO THAT SUN :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

SUP JEROME


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2008, 09:49 PM~10537680
> *my white ass is gonna be lathered up in sun screen a good SPF 70  and i aint bullshitting its fuckin SPF 70 lol
> *


for what its gonna be only 83 degrees


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Apr 29 2008, 12:53 PM~10532630
> *And for the People that want see Legalized cruising in a City come to Fresno on Sunday.Were the cop's don't trip if your riding on spoke's.
> 
> 
> ...


highly recomend eveyone from out of state go check out the cruisin in fresno back to back shows fresno is only 35 miles west of orange cove its gonna be packed or in orange cove you can also enjoy the parade at 10 am on sunday all kinds of bandas groupos mariachis carnal good food and the bigg raffles  lowcos see you all here


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Apr 29 2008, 01:01 PM~10532689
> *see you this weekend !!!  EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: see you soon family


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)

to the top


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NATIVE MONEY_@Apr 30 2008, 01:04 AM~10538905
> *to the top
> *


see you saturday fam


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

2 more days and I'm heading out to Orange Cove.......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2008, 07:48 AM~10539916
> *2 more days and I'm heading out to Orange Cove.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2008, 09:20 AM~10540199
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

T T T for the show homie


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Apr 30 2008, 03:07 PM~10543724
> *can anyone tell me the easiest/fastest/safest(less cops), less hills n shit.... way to get there from L.A.?????.....any side roads to save time or traffic???....any help is appreciated...............thanx in advance.....!
> *



theres really no other way, I5 to the 99, from the 99 into visalia. if you want ill pm you my number and give you detailed directions from visalia.


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

wasuup dave??

How much for spectators??


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

$5 for spectators


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just around the corner


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 30 2008, 05:27 PM~10545105
> *theres really no other way, I5 to the 99, from the 99 into visalia. if you want ill pm you my number and give you detailed directions from visalia.
> *


cool homie...i think i got it..but if u want hit me with your #..............if i get lost ill be calling u............ :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i have a whole car agian :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 30 2008, 09:46 PM~10547193
> *i have a whole car agian :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 30 2008, 01:36 AM~10538829
> *for what its gonna be only 83 degrees
> *



lol my bald head will still cook lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 30 2008, 09:00 PM~10547404
> *lol  my bald head will still cook lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

BIG FISH PRODUCTIONS AND KOOL-AID HYDRAULICS WILL BE THERE PUTTING SHIT ON THE BUMPER WITH THE HOTTEST DVD IN THE STREETS CATCH UP IF YOU CAN 
VOL. 24 KNOCKING DOWN THE FRONT DOOR


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*CHECK IT OUT... FOR THE KING OF CALI.. ITS GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE....* :biggrin: uffin: :biggrin: 



..... YOUTUBE LINK......CLICK HERE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm ready for the weekend


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 1 2008, 03:53 AM~10549398
> *CHECK IT OUT... FOR THE KING OF CALI.. ITS GOING DOWN IN ORANGE COVE.... :biggrin: uffin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 07:59 AM~10550223
> *I'm ready for the weekend
> *


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

its thursday now so that means 2 more days till show time.


dont miss out on the best car show this year in the 559 and its all going to happen in ORANGE COVE.




david once again big :thumbsup: on what u have done here with this show king of cali. 



TTT for Daivd and the king of cali



ATOMIC


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah 2 more days :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*MOTHER FUCKER... GOT SOME LEGAL SHIT MAKING IT WHERE I CAN NOT GO. I BEEN PLANNING FOR MONTHES. SORRY DAVE, (U KNOW WHAT THE DEAL IS)THANKS FOR THE HOSPTILITY BRO FOR REAL. MAN IM GUNNA MISS SEEING SO MANY GOOD PEEPS- TORO & MARK, SERJ, BRO, HOMIE VICTOR, RICKY, RON, CISCO,KITA MAN THE LIST GOES ON. I HOPE TO SEE SOME NW BOYZ DOWN THERE THIS YEAR. EVERYONE MAKE THIS ONE A FAMILY EVENT. BIG D GOTS HIS HEART AND SOUL INTO THIS. BE SAFE THE CARS AND HOP IS GUNNA BE MAD.....DAMN..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:buttkick:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

uffin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

uffin: ttt :biggrin:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

SO WHOS BRINGIN SINGLE PUMP SRICTLY STREET? AND ALSO SINGLE PUMP STREET?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 1 2008, 05:13 PM~10554784
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

one more day before I hit the highway.........woooooooot wooooooooooot....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 1 2008, 05:58 PM~10554288
> *SO WHOS BRINGIN SINGLE PUMP SRICTLY STREET? AND ALSO SINGLE PUMP STREET?
> *


i got one comin down, but its chippin right now, stuck in the 30's no bullshit either and in the 30's gets you no where lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 1 2008, 06:13 PM~10554784
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *


*MAN THAT'S SUPER CHIPPIN :angry: *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hmmmmmm...should we try to set up a LIL group picture?????

I say 11 am at the Impalas Magazine booth if you guys and gals want to....if we do it after 12, Im' sure the hop will be going on and it will be hard to get most of us together......

lets show em how many of us mobbed to Orange Cove......


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 1 2008, 07:13 PM~10554784
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWHZpHgv9o
> *


i dont want to know how u even found that clip lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 06:39 PM~10555004
> *hmmmmmm...should we try to set up a LIL group picture?????
> 
> I say 11 am at the Impalas Magazine booth if you guys and gals want to....if we do it after 12, Im' sure the hop will be going on and it will be hard to get most of us together......
> ...


*HOPP STARTS AT 1:30 PM 10 HOPP CLASSES TRUCKS AND CARS ARE SEPERATE CLASSES YALL  LOS ANGLES CC COME ON DOWN BROTHERS SEE YOU SAT. *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 1 2008, 07:44 PM~10555064
> *HOPP STARTS AT 1:30 PM 10 HOPP CLASSES TRUCKS AND CARS ARE SEPERATE CLASSES YALL   LOS ANGLES CC COME ON DOWN BROTHERS SEE YOU SAT.
> *


so then is 11 am a good time????? speak up gente...... :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 1 2008, 06:42 PM~10555038
> *i dont want to know how u even found that clip lol
> *



THE GUY WHO UPLOADED THAT CLIP IS A LAYITLOW MEMBER.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 07:51 PM~10555145
> *THE GUY WHO UPLOADED THAT CLIP IS A LAYITLOW MEMBER.
> *



oh lol. pretty damn funny still lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 1 2008, 07:52 PM~10555686
> *oh lol.  pretty damn funny still lol
> *



YUP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 06:51 PM~10555145
> *THE GUY WHO UPLOADED THAT CLIP IS A LAYITLOW MEMBER.
> *


my bad


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

SHIT I'M ON MY WAY!!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 1 2008, 10:07 PM~10556417
> *SHIT I'M ON MY WAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THAT CUTTY


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 1 2008, 09:09 PM~10556433
> *I LOVE THAT CUTTY
> *


WELL HERES SOOM MORE PICS 4 U :biggrin:


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 05:39 PM~10555004
> *hmmmmmm...should we try to set up a LIL group picture?????
> 
> I say 11 am at the Impalas Magazine booth if you guys and gals want to....if we do it after 12, Im' sure the hop will be going on and it will be hard to get most of us together......
> ...


  gotta work homie :banghead: 


photo shop me in jess :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10556481
> *WELL HERES SOOM MORE PICS 4 U :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


i had a picture of that car on my computers desktop lol. but thank god i dont have to compete against it lol


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 1 2008, 09:42 PM~10556782
> *i had a picture of that car on my computers desktop lol.  but thank god i dont have to compete against it lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 10'' BATT SINGEL


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

how much to enter the hop


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

UCEFAMILY YOUR PM BOX IS FULL


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 09:43 PM~10557481
> *UCEFAMILY YOUR PM BOX IS FULL
> *


X2


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10557481
> *UCEFAMILY YOUR PM BOX IS FULL
> *


NOT ANYMORE EVERY DAY I EMPTY IT :0  WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 10:43 PM~10557481
> *UCEFAMILY YOUR PM BOX IS FULL
> *


NOT ANYMORE EVERY DAY I EMPTY IT :0  WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LAST I HEARD WE SHOULD BE OUT THERE WITH THE WAGON, 2 PEDAL CARS I THINK AND MY GIRLS BIKE. NOT SURE IF THERE GONNA TAKE THE OTHER 2 BIKES.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 1 2008, 09:07 PM~10556417
> *SHIT I'M ON MY WAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU ALL HERE SOON GOTZ DO GET SOME ZSSSSSSSSS HAVENT HAD ANY REST BROTHERS SHOOT ME SOME PMS FOR ANY QUESTIONS AND ILL RESPOND AS FAST AS I CAN


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2008, 10:48 PM~10557535
> *LAST I HEARD WE SHOULD BE OUT THERE WITH THE WAGON, 2 PEDAL CARS I THINK AND MY GIRLS BIKE. NOT SURE IF THERE GONNA TAKE THE OTHER 2 BIKES.
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU SOON FAM


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 07:39 PM~10555004
> *hmmmmmm...should we try to set up a LIL group picture?????
> 
> I say 11 am at the Impalas Magazine booth if you guys and gals want to....if we do it after 12, Im' sure the hop will be going on and it will be hard to get most of us together......
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## luizg69 (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 1 2008, 10:13 PM~10556481
> *WELL HERES SOOM MORE PICS 4 U :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 that fuckin car is the cleanes hopper i ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@May 1 2008, 10:47 PM~10556836
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 10'' BATT SINGEL
> *



nice. still cant seem to get my single working correctly myself. gotta make some changes to it but im still bring it to orange cove then ill change some shit lol. i still wont be competing against ur ride its in a different category than me lol


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 1 2008, 06:37 PM~10554988
> *i got one comin down, but its chippin right now, stuck in the 30's no bullshit either and in the 30's gets you no where lol
> *


IM BRINGING A CHIPPER TOO I HEARD THEY HAVE A CHIPPER SECTION OFF TO THE LEFT ALL BE PARKED THERE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

GOOD MORNING BROTHERS PRE PARTY TONIGHT AT VIS PLACE IN ORANGE COVE :0 ALL CLUBS ARE WELCOME


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 2 2008, 09:31 AM~10559466
> *GOOD MORNING BROTHERS PRE PARTY TONIGHT AT VIS PLACE IN ORANGE COVE  :0 ALL CLUBS ARE WELCOME
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

:biggrin: it's going down


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Buenos dias


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2008, 09:36 AM~10559509
> *Buenos dias
> *


when you leaving Jess???


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2008, 08:36 AM~10559509
> *Buenos dias
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2008, 09:39 AM~10559532
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro+May 2 2008, 08:37 AM~10559517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




q vo Rafa


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just want to be sure I have the correct address could you post it please thanks


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2008, 08:43 AM~10559550
> *tomorrow ar 6am, save me a good spot  :biggrin:
> q vo Rafa
> *


See you there earlyJess


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2008, 08:58 AM~10559631
> *Just want to be sure I have the correct address could you post it please thanks
> *


_*NO PROBLEM FAMILY 
1705 ANCHOR AVE ORANGE COVE CA, 93646 MAP QUEST IT *_ :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 11 2008, 12:11 AM~10388488
> *hey all i just wanted to post up and keep my word for everyone out there that have been asking for a sound off, im happy to say that we are bringing out Doug from SonicFxaudio to cover our sound off here.  here is the web site if anyone wants to get more info about the sound off.  http://www.sonicfxaudio.com/
> so yes King of Cali is only getting bigger and bigger now with a custom car show, a hop that will bring hoppers from all over and now a real sound off that would put everyone out there in there class for your DB racing.
> 50.00 will get you into the sound off and two people into the car show for the day.
> ...


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 2 2008, 01:00 AM~10558064
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 15 2008, 01:46 PM~10422676
> *1ST 2ND AND THIRD PLACES  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0   IN ALL CATEGORIES
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Apr 10 2008, 08:20 AM~10380525
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O1hIy0rZoY
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic4EyEwGylwPORTLAND WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> ...


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Apr 7 2008, 11:31 PM~10361724
> *just got the ok to add two new classes
> 
> 1. Model cars for the kids
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 6 2008, 11:59 AM~10347819
> *WE WILL BE THERE LOOKING FOR THE HIGH NUMBERS
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 2 2008, 09:04 AM~10559663
> *NO PROBLEM FAMILY
> 1705 ANCHOR AVE ORANGE COVE CA, 93646 MAP QUEST IT  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks again


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Nothing But Trouble_@Mar 28 2008, 10:00 AM~10276442
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 23 2008, 10:24 PM~10239272
> *FOR SURE HOMIE ITS GOING DOWN IN YOUR TOWN.
> THIS IS A HIGHLY ANTICIPATED HOPP RIGHT HERE HOMIE.
> ALOT OF HEAVYWIEGHTS IN THE HOUSE. LETS SEE WHAT IT DO.
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2008, 06:36 PM~10237283
> *ill see you guys outthere with a few of my girls
> Roxanne
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 22 2008, 11:17 AM~10229376
> *sup big dawg..yea it should be good..there iz go'N to be alot of :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: after the hop...que no.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 14 2008, 01:41 PM~10168670
> *sup man.....this is what ill be taking up there hopefully...............for the STRICTLY STREET CLASS.............
> These were taken on my way to the Indivduals picnic in AZ right b4 christmas last year.......
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 2 2008, 09:28 AM~10559447
> *IM BRINGING A CHIPPER TOO I HEARD THEY HAVE A CHIPPER SECTION OFF TO THE LEFT ALL BE PARKED THERE TOO :biggrin:
> *



im parking with you tim... u wont be alone


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Mar 23 2008, 07:36 PM~10237283
> *ill see you guys outthere with a few of my girls
> Roxanne
> 
> ...


see you bro!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 2 2008, 09:00 AM~10559643
> *See you there earlyJess
> *



have da menudo ready :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 2 2008, 12:31 PM~10560657
> *have da menudo ready  :biggrin:
> *


what about some home made tomales? hmm hmm good


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2008, 05:01 PM~10562771
> *what about some home made tomales?  hmm hmm good
> *



it aint christmas :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

GETTING READY TO PICK UP THE TRAILER & THEN LIL EDDIE'S 64, SHOULD BE UP THERE SOMETIME TONITE...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 2 2008, 05:05 PM~10562798
> *GETTING READY TO PICK UP THE TRAILER & THEN LIL EDDIE'S 64, SHOULD BE UP THERE SOMETIME TONITE...
> *



AM ALREADY LOADIN UP THE TRAILER. BE THERE BRIGHT AND EARLY :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im allready tired


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 1 2008, 06:47 PM~10555095
> *so then is 11 am a good time????? speak up gente...... :biggrin:
> *


not for me...............maybe noon???


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2008, 08:13 PM~10564017
> *not for me...............maybe noon???
> *


still in la?


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2008, 08:34 PM~10564194
> *still in la?
> *


yep.....got the trailer though.......im leaving around 6:30 am


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

i tried the address that was posted a few pgs back but it says address doesnt exist????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2008, 09:35 PM~10564203
> *yep.....got the trailer though.......im leaving around 6:30 am
> *


we are leaving about 6am


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

ill be sure to say whats up..you got my number also if you get lost


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2008, 08:37 PM~10564220
> * ill be sure to say whats up..you got my number also if you get lost
> *


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2008, 09:36 PM~10564210
> *i tried the address that was posted a few pgs back but it says address doesnt exist????
> *


holy shit lol. i got directions from mapquest. maybe u put the address in wrong?

1705 ANCHOR AVE 
orange cove, ca


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2008, 08:36 PM~10564211
> *we are leaving about 6am
> *


damn.....u gonna be there early............. :0 

if i was closer id leave early too so i could enter the show as well.........not just the hop...........






UCEFAMILY...............what time is cut off to show the vehicle???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2008, 08:39 PM~10564232
> *holy shit lol.  i got directions from mapquest.    maybe u put the address in wrong?
> 
> 1705 ANCHOR AVE
> ...


i did yahoo maps............... :uh:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

see ya homie in the morning


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@May 2 2008, 09:47 PM~10564621
> *see ya homie in the morning
> *



u bringing the lil tiger? if you are then ill take my lil girls :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

yes sir  




> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2008, 09:53 PM~10564649
> *u bringing the lil tiger? if you are then ill take my lil girls :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

damn the pre-party is cracking i can hear the music from all the way across town.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2008, 10:04 PM~10564692
> *damn the pre-party is cracking i can hear the music from all the way across town.
> *


What happened why aren't you over there. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

well im loaded, on the trailer, truck loaded, gassed up, gonna get 3 hours of sleep and head out. see yall there. :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2008, 08:36 PM~10564210
> *i tried the address that was posted a few pgs back but it says address doesnt exist????
> *


_*if your having trouble just type 1705 anchor ave orange cove ca, 93646 get to orange cove we will bring you in *_


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2008, 08:40 PM~10564238
> *damn.....u gonna be there early............. :0
> 
> if i was closer id leave early too so i could enter the show as well.........not just the hop...........
> ...


_*11 am you got time dont worry fam i got you covered *_


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 2 2008, 09:40 PM~10564238
> *damn.....u gonna be there early............. :0
> 
> if i was closer id leave early too so i could enter the show as well.........not just the hop...........
> ...



i shouldnt get there too early, its a 2 hour drive in my dads kia and now im towing a car and trailor ill probably doing about 55-65 who knows lol. but shit if i get there early that damn pillow backs on my seats do make for acomfy siesta. bet u though i didnt know any espanol huh lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2008, 10:04 PM~10564692
> *damn the pre-party is cracking i can hear the music from all the way across town.
> *


its still crakin :0 toro and the rollerz are tossn up the drinks  my bro art rolled san fernando valley uce earlier in orange cove everyones coming out see you all there in the morn bring me donuts lol i got back stage passes for your ladies :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 2 2008, 11:59 PM~10565195
> *its still crakin  :0 toro and the rollerz are tossn up the drinks   my bro art rolled san fernando valley uce earlier in orange cove everyones coming out see you all there in the morn bring me donuts lol i got back stage passes for your ladies  :biggrin:
> *



donuts?? maybe a protein shake its gonna be a long day. Big D knows whats up


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 2 2008, 11:57 PM~10565184
> *i shouldnt get there too early,  its a 2 hour drive in my dads kia and now im towing a car and trailor ill probably doing about 55-65 who knows lol.  but shit if i get there early that damn pillow backs on my seats do make for acomfy siesta.  bet u though i didnt know any espanol huh lol
> *


if i pay you can you bring my frame back :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i may have to load up on starbucks lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2008, 12:02 AM~10565207
> *donuts?? maybe a protein shake its gonna be a long day. Big D knows whats up
> *


gotta get that sugar rush to get the blood going i gotta get my you know what to bed :cheesy: 
ill mtake you up on that proetin shake


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 3 2008, 12:06 AM~10565227
> *gotta get that sugar rush to get the blood going i gotta get my you know what to bed  :cheesy:
> ill mtake you up on that proetin shake
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  


SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW L.I.L PIC AT 11AM IMPALAS BOOTH????


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2008, 12:08 AM~10565234
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> SEE EVERYONE TOMORROW L.I.L PIC AT 11AM IMPALAS BOOTH????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 2 2008, 11:53 PM~10565173
> *11 am you got time dont worry fam i got you covered
> *


 :cheesy: ...................


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

_*good night yall see you in the morn *_ :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 3 2008, 12:05 AM~10565223
> *i may have to load up on starbucks lol
> *


x2


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 3 2008, 12:05 AM~10565223
> *i may have to load up on starbucks lol
> *


MO-TOWN ISNT THAT FAR BRO.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 3 2008, 12:19 AM~10565264
> *good night yall see you in the morn  :0
> *



:wave: i need to get some sleep......................


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

Just finished testing my car club members 6 batts strictly street single pump didnt look that high but will see what it does :biggrin: leaving at 6 am.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

see everybody in a while good luck and be careful  :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 3 2008, 01:20 AM~10565269
> *x2
> *



(KINGFISH_CUSTOMS) on the homies computer lol......now if i can figure out how to get my truck and trailor thru a starbucks drive thru lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2008, 01:21 AM~10565270
> *MO-TOWN ISNT THAT FAR BRO.
> *


ya but we never leave on time lol


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*what's poppin Eastbay u ain't headed to Orange Cove.*


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

wheres the pictures at whats the real word lets here the news.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 3 2008, 09:08 PM~10569665
> *wheres the pictures at whats the real word lets here the news.
> *



*YEAH WHAT TONY SAID.*


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

were the pics. at?? we therent maket, (east bay 60) trailer got fuck up on the way there! :banghead: :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

i didnt take but 3 pics just came home with a sun burn


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 3 2008, 10:14 PM~10570045
> *i didnt take but 3 pics  just came home with a sun burn
> *


how was the show, did u take the hopper


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

black magic and koolaid ,placed in the hop


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 3 2008, 10:15 PM~10570057
> *how was the show, did u take the hopper
> *


  na it only got as far as tracy


----------



## bigrick (Aug 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 3 2008, 10:18 PM~10570078
> * na it only got as far as tracy
> *


what happend?


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 3 2008, 10:18 PM~10570078
> * na it only got as far as tracy
> *



*DAMN BRO SORRY ABOUT THE MISS HAP*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigrick_@May 3 2008, 10:18 PM~10570081
> *what happend?
> *


slight problem with jr's trailer


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 3 2008, 10:18 PM~10570078
> * na it only got as far as tracy
> *


not eaven!got stock in livermore! :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 3 2008, 10:21 PM~10570103
> *not eaven!got stock in livermore! :angry:
> *


will try agian the 18th at candle stick


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 3 2008, 10:24 PM~10570121
> *will try agian the 18th at candle stick
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

whats up with pics :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

good hop, show was okay, CONGRATS TO MUFASA HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GONNA WIN IN THE SHOW AND HOP AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE DID.   


AINT NO BODY WERE YOU AT THE SHOW?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 01:15 AM~10570631
> *good hop, show was okay, CONGRATS TO MUFASA HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GONNA WIN IN THE SHOW AND HOP AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE DID.
> AINT NO BODY WERE YOU AT THE SHOW?
> *



OH HE SURE THE HELL DID THE DAMN THANG.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2008, 12:22 AM~10570658
> *OH HE SURE THE HELL DID THE DAMN THANG.
> *




YUP, SO DID YOU BURN YOUR HEAD?


HEY MUFASA WHAT WAS UP WITH THE BEAR? GOOD LUCK CHARM??


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 01:25 AM~10570666
> *YUP, SO DID YOU BURN YOUR HEAD?
> HEY MUFASA WHAT WAS UP WITH THE BEAR? GOOD LUCK CHARM??
> *



i got a slight sunburn, i never re-applied my spf 70 sunscreen lol.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2008, 12:29 AM~10570680
> *i got a slight sunburn, i never re-applied my spf 70 sunscreen lol.
> *


are you guys coming to fresno sunday to hop see you there


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh by the way, i probably have to be the only guy that gets fuckin hassled with by the cops out there for pulling off a nice gas hop in the middle of the road as im goin to my trailor. give me a mother fuckin break. my boy starts to pull the ramps out on the trailor there and 1 female cop was like " is he doing that for your car?", and i was like ya my car goes on the trailor. and her reply was "oh so he thinks we are gonna release the vehicle to you." man some cops are fuckin hard up out there. i know they were enjoyin the fuckin show from inside there too. and then u come outside and they wanna bust balls, at a fuckin event sponsored by THE CITY OF ORANGE COVE.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 4 2008, 02:07 AM~10570757
> *are you guys coming to fresno sunday to hop see you there
> 
> 
> ...



more than likely not, after everything that had gone down out in orange cove


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

may 4 sunday it is going to be good cruzing is the shit out in fresno cops dont trip see you there


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2008, 01:07 AM~10570758
> *oh by the way, i probably have to be the only guy that gets fuckin hassled with by the cops out there for pulling off a nice gas hop in the middle of the road as im goin to my trailor.  give me a mother fuckin break.    my boy starts to pull the ramps out on the trailor there and 1 female cop was like " is he doing that for your car?", and i was like ya my car goes on the trailor.  and her reply was "oh so he thinks we are gonna release the vehicle to you."  man some cops are fuckin hard up out there.  i know they were enjoyin the fuckin show from inside there too. and then u come outside and they wanna bust balls, at a fuckin event sponsored by THE CITY OF ORANGE COVE.
> *


its cool maybe next time we cruz every sunday kings it gets crackn out there with hoppers


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 12:15 AM~10570631
> *good hop, show was okay, CONGRATS TO MUFASA HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GONNA WIN IN THE SHOW AND HOP AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE DID.
> 
> *


thanx homie......for everything.................for helping with directions.......down to offering me and my lady a place to sit in some shade.......i was gonna thank u personally but i was pretty busy running around doing my shit.........but thanks again homie......i appreciate everything.....


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 12:25 AM~10570666
> *
> HEY MUFASA WHAT WAS UP WITH THE BEAR? GOOD LUCK CHARM??
> *


thats THE WATCHER.....................you'll get to know him soon enough............i think more people know him than they know me..... :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

so whos the oficial king of cali???


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Good show i had a blast out there talking with everyone.hope to see some of you guys out on kings tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 4 2008, 01:54 AM~10570857
> *so whos the oficial king of cali???
> *


 think bmh LS and hoppos 62! they both were workin!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 12:15 AM~10570631
> *good hop, show was okay, CONGRATS TO MUFASA HOMEBOY SAID HE WAS GONNA WIN IN THE SHOW AND HOP AND THATS EXACTLY WHAT HE DID.
> AINT NO BODY WERE YOU AT THE SHOW?
> *


Yes I was got there at 6am, good show good hop lots of cool people :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

orange juice hit way over that


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

anywayz i cant say much i didnt hop


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Just want to say :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to David for putting on a great event!! Hope to be there next year.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 4 2008, 08:16 AM~10571399
> *think bmh LS and hoppos 62! they both were workin!
> *


everyone who won there class K.O.C :biggrin: I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THIS EVENT 226 ENTRIES THATS INCLUDING HOPPERS MUCH LOVE FAM TO MY USO FAMILY THANK YOU KITA AND THE FAMILY FOR BEING THERE FOR ME ONE LOVE USO 4 LIFE  NOW IM GONNA GET MY CARS FINISHED THATS WHATS UP ATOMIC YOUR A HELL OF A GUY THANX FOR ALL YOUR HELP BROTHA AND THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY JOE AND DELINDA THANK YOU YOU FOR BRINGING LIL EDDIES CAR THE PLAQUE PRESENTATION WAS BEUTIFUL THAT SHOW WAS FOR LIL EDDIE TODAY IS LIL EDDIE B- DAY GOD BLESS YOU AND THE FAMILY RIP LIL; EDDIE TORO THANK YOU ALSO FOR BEING THERE FOR ME TWOTONZ THANK YOU BRO LOWRIDER THANK YOU BRO CALI LIOFE THANX BROS AND TO ANYONE ELSE I MISSED THANX IM OUT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 4 2008, 08:29 AM~10571433
> *Just want to say  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: to David for putting on a great event!! Hope to be there next year.
> *


THANK YOU BROTHER


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

any pix videos??


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 4 2008, 08:27 AM~10571431
> *anywayz i cant say much i didnt hop
> *


Jacob lied then he said you guys did hop and hit 80 :angry:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2008, 10:56 AM~10571726
> *Jacob lied then he said you guys did hop and hit 80  :angry:
> *



ya he didnt hop lol the car was out in tracy after the trailer blew a wheel bearing in livermore


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 4 2008, 10:41 AM~10571670
> *any pix videos??
> *



ive got some video but i havent loaded it to my computer yet lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2008, 10:30 AM~10571870
> *ya he didnt hop lol the car was out in tracy after the trailer blew a wheel bearing in livermore
> *


  

Aye king fish you comming out to san francisco to cruise the pier with the rest of us?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 4 2008, 11:36 AM~10571895
> *
> 
> Aye king fish you comming out to san francisco to cruise the pier with the rest of us?
> *



nope definately wont be, got no money


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

pics???


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@May 4 2008, 11:20 AM~10572051
> *pics???
> *


x2


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

any pics?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

no pic's if you didnt go then ya just missed out :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*Chev wasn't Todd and Killa gonna have there rematch in O.C.*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 4 2008, 12:30 PM~10572357
> *Chev wasn't Todd and Killa gonna have there rematch in O.C.
> *


no show's


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

King of Cal Great show!
















IMG]http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc252/Spookyrdly/KingofCaldos003.jpg[/IMG]








IMG]http://i216.photobucket.com/albums/cc252/Spookyrdly/KingofCaldos005.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 4 2008, 12:33 PM~10572365
> *no show's
> *


*DAMN!!!*


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 4 2008, 01:33 PM~10572365
> *no show's
> *


just gonna have to make a meet and show up date lol


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i had a good time outthere.....not that many cars but a lot of people and the concert was off the hook....hope to see you guys outthere next year


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Apr 5 2008, 09:07 AM~10341522
> *they cant pull that heavy ass car over the hill
> *


guess you were right :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: great show


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 4 2008, 01:49 PM~10572639
> *i had a good time outthere.....not that many cars but a lot of people and the concert was off the hook....hope to see you guys outthere next year
> *


Kool meeting you yesterday :biggrin:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 4 2008, 09:33 AM~10571443
> *everyone who won there class  K.O.C  :biggrin: I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THIS EVENT 226 ENTRIES THATS INCLUDING HOPPERS MUCH LOVE FAM TO MY USO FAMILY THANK YOU KITA AND THE FAMILY FOR BEING THERE FOR ME ONE LOVE USO 4 LIFE   NOW IM GONNA GET MY CARS FINISHED THATS WHATS UP ATOMIC YOUR A HELL OF A GUY THANX FOR ALL YOUR HELP BROTHA AND THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY JOE AND DELINDA THANK YOU YOU FOR BRINGING LIL EDDIES CAR THE PLAQUE PRESENTATION WAS BEUTIFUL THAT SHOW WAS FOR LIL EDDIE TODAY IS LIL EDDIE B- DAY GOD BLESS YOU AND THE FAMILY RIP LIL; EDDIE TORO THANK YOU ALSO FOR BEING THERE FOR ME TWOTONZ THANK YOU BRO LOWRIDER THANK YOU BRO CALI LIOFE THANX BROS AND TO ANYONE ELSE I MISSED THANX IM OUT
> *


Thankyou for all the love everyone showed us !!!! we are touched deep in are hearts by the PLAQUE that was PRESNENTATED to us for r son EDDIE MY LOVE!!! GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!! had a great time!!!!!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 4 2008, 06:05 PM~10573716
> *Thankyou for all the love everyone showed us !!!!  we are touched deep in are hearts by the PLAQUE that was  PRESNENTATED to us for r son EDDIE MY LOVE!!!    GOD BLESS YOU ALL !!!!!! had a great time!!!!!!!!!!  EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 4 2008, 07:07 PM~10573732
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: EDDIE MY LOVE!!!!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

I should have video clips up later tonite for everyone


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 4 2008, 11:30 AM~10572357
> *Chev wasn't Todd and Killa gonna have there rematch in O.C.
> *


its commin real sooon


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 4 2008, 02:54 AM~10570857
> *so whos the oficial king of cali???
> *


 the official king of cali award went to trokita loca from rollerz only as for the hopp it obviously went to orange juice the ***** hit over the stick


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam and i went to a local show today with 2 hoppers :angry: i knew i shoulda come to cali ,i hitt ron up about 30mins ago n he said he was just about to hop so im assuming there street hopping


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 4 2008, 08:02 PM~10574630
> *dam and i went to a local show today with 2 hoppers  :angry: i knew i shoulda come to cali ,i hitt ron up about 30mins ago n he said he was just about to hop so im assuming there street hopping
> *


dont tell us you came in third :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS DAVID IT WAS A GREAT SHOW HOMIE THANK U, U N UR CREW DID A GREAT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=407941


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 4 2008, 08:51 PM~10575233
> *dont tell us you came in third :biggrin:
> *


haha i could have jumped higher lol


----------



## the fan man (Apr 1, 2008)

i think the latin emperors show was better the made us feel more welcome. and why was the promoter hopping at his own show :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan man_@May 4 2008, 09:35 PM~10575799
> *i think the latin emperors show was better the made us feel more welcome. and why was the promoter hopping at his own show  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *



orange juice wasnt the promoter, ucefamily was the promoter. i dont think the promoter had time to sit there and shake everyones hand and thank them for coming. i know if he could he would have. think about it did the other show have that many events going on? not to knock them cause i know the latin emperors but you cant compare the 2 shows.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 4 2008, 08:56 PM~10575289
> *THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS DAVID IT WAS A GREAT SHOW HOMIE THANK U, U N UR CREW DID A GREAT JOB  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *



i went by your booth 4 times and didnt see you once.


----------



## the fan man (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 5 2008, 12:04 AM~10576102
> *orange juice wasnt the promoter, ucefamily was the promoter. i dont think the promoter had time to sit there and shake everyones hand and thank them for coming. i know if he could he would have. think about it did the other show have that many events going on? not to knock them cause i know the latin emperors but you cant compare the 2 shows.
> *



either way his hometown his show he wins how is that it's a no brainer :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2008, 02:41 AM~10570851
> *thanx homie......for everything.................for helping with directions.......down to offering me and my lady a place to sit in some shade.......i was gonna thank u personally but i was pretty busy running around doing my shit.........but thanks again homie......i appreciate everything.....
> *



ANYTIME OH BY THE WAY YOUR CAR WAS BEING TALKED ABOUT ALOT TODAY AT A SHOW IN FRESNO. NOTHING BUT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan man_@May 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10576264
> *either way his hometown his show he wins how is that it's a no brainer :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *



WELL RULERS DONT LIE AND IM SURE NO ONE BEAT HIM IN HIS CATAGORY. THERE WAS FAIR JUDGES ON THE RULER. HE WON FAIR AND SQUARE.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 10:22 PM~10576284
> *ANYTIME OH BY THE WAY YOUR CAR WAS BEING TALKED ABOUT ALOT TODAY AT A SHOW IN FRESNO. NOTHING BUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


COOL........................I LIKE THAT!! :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:uh: SERVER


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 11:22 PM~10576284
> *ANYTIME OH BY THE WAY YOUR CAR WAS BEING TALKED ABOUT ALOT TODAY AT A SHOW IN FRESNO. NOTHING BUT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



that fuckin car is nice and quiet. im gonna have to talk him out of what he is doing lol.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2008, 10:35 PM~10576377
> *that fuckin car is nice and quiet.  im gonna have to talk him out of what he is doing lol.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

FOR THE RIGHT PRICE.......I'LL SELL IT............








BUT THEN ILL BUILD AN EVEN BETTER ONE.............. :0


----------



## the fan man (Apr 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 5 2008, 12:25 AM~10576301
> *WELL RULERS DONT LIE AND IM SURE NO ONE BEAT HIM IN HIS CATAGORY. THERE WAS FAIR JUDGES ON THE RULER. HE WON FAIR AND SQUARE.
> *



yeah one of his sponsors was on the ruler !!!!!


----------



## the fan man (Apr 1, 2008)

its ok we will meet up in the pit again soon


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan man_@May 4 2008, 10:41 PM~10576423
> *its ok we will meet up in the pit again soon
> *


wich car was yours


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2008, 11:38 PM~10576400
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> FOR THE RIGHT PRICE.......I'LL SELL IT............
> ...



ya when ron has ur frame ready for you in dec, on christmas. i was there lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2008, 10:50 PM~10576486
> *ya when ron has ur frame ready for you in dec,  on christmas. i was there lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 10:06 PM~10576111
> *i went by your booth 4 times and didnt see you once.
> *


*lol...I WAS THERE THE WHOLE DAY & I DIDNT SEE U ONCE* :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 4 2008, 11:52 PM~10576507
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



tryin to get the videos loaded to my computer to put em up on youtube


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 4 2008, 10:59 PM~10576570
> *tryin to get the videos loaded to my computer to put em up on youtube
> *


u lagging..................


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 12:08 AM~10576632
> *u lagging..................
> *



lol no theres quite a few cars u know lol


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

good show, got a little sunburnt, but had fun, much props to david for a good show, made some new friends, and kicked it with some old friends, see everyone at my car show, summer heat, lowrider car truck and bike show, modesto cali, coming saturday june 7th,2008 make sure u mark your calender, and head to modesto will be a good show, with alot of shade, should be a good turnout, have room for 400 cars, and already have 51 vendors locked in for the show. lots of fun for the whole family.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqy2Id-n8NE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I52zNpUcWdA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb746G-hs5A
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTb8qbjIuB8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak0IRSK1ebQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keIyLMotm_o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRYOMdNCybA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMY8960u6rk

*THIS DIDNT COME FROM THE IMPALA I REPEAT THIS DIDNT COME FROM THE IMPALA*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ak0IRSK1ebQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsiovCzWZ08


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 02:26 AM~10577115
> *=ZsiovCzWZ08[/url]
> *


took u long enough.................... :uh:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 02:26 AM~10577115
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqy2Id-n8NE
> 
> *


i knew ricky bobby shaved me.................my car does 41" on the bumper........ :angry: 

u hear them in the end say 40".......41".....??? :angry: 




HEY RICKY BOBBY...............IF U SEE THIS..............NOW U REALLY GONNA SEE ME IN DECEMBER.................HAVE MY GIFT READY..........U KNOW WHAT IM TALKINABOUT...... :biggrin: 

NAH............BUT FO REALS.....I AINT TRIPPIN...............


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICE RIDE MUFASA


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 5 2008, 06:32 AM~10577535
> *NICE RIDE MUFASA
> *


THANX......................


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 4 2008, 08:33 AM~10571443
> *everyone who won there class  K.O.C  :biggrin: I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL THAT CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED THIS EVENT 226 ENTRIES THATS INCLUDING HOPPERS MUCH LOVE FAM TO MY USO FAMILY THANK YOU KITA AND THE FAMILY FOR BEING THERE FOR ME ONE LOVE USO 4 LIFE   NOW IM GONNA GET MY CARS FINISHED THATS WHATS UP ATOMIC YOUR A HELL OF A GUY THANX FOR ALL YOUR HELP BROTHA AND THE HERNANDEZ FAMILY JOE AND DELINDA THANK YOU YOU FOR BRINGING LIL EDDIES CAR THE PLAQUE PRESENTATION WAS BEUTIFUL THAT SHOW WAS FOR LIL EDDIE TODAY IS LIL EDDIE B- DAY GOD BLESS YOU AND THE FAMILY RIP LIL; EDDIE TORO THANK YOU ALSO FOR BEING THERE FOR ME TWOTONZ THANK YOU BRO LOWRIDER THANK YOU BRO CALI LIOFE THANX BROS AND TO ANYONE ELSE I MISSED THANX IM OUT
> *


Thanks for the props UCE. Too bad I blew the engine in Shops Laggard on my way to your show, but thanks to the IMPALAS cc. (Rudy for towing Shops Lagard to my house, Big Mike and Kiki). Also a big thanks to Trino (Cherry 64) for getting me the numbers and looking out for me. But OG 64 was in the house. The show was very good David much props too you UCE. Stay  until next time, one luv.


----------



## 87 MONTE LS IN 559 (Feb 7, 2008)

GOOD SHOW LOTS GOING ON POST UP MY SIDE OF THE FLIX LATER


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

good pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 10:06 PM~10576111
> *i went by your booth 4 times and didnt see you once.
> *




i was taking lots of breaks :biggrin: It was like a big family gathering I was talking to TORO, LOWRIDER SCENE, ANGEL, HERNANDEZ FAMILY,PAULY, KITA,BOBBY,TWOTONZ, TACO,RAFA and even David took some time out to kick it. I will b back next year


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 03:51 AM~10577129
> *i knew ricky bobby shaved me.................my car does 41" on the bumper........ :angry:
> 
> u hear them in the end say 40".......41".....??? :angry:
> ...



haha i knew u were gonna catch that shit... remember he admitted to drinking already lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

THE LAST OF MY VIDEOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0WR4Lchgys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uhKJ8tt0qQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3COJK9DY-vs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LW0NuhDaio4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h30bt092mRQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkhCRClxCcc


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@May 5 2008, 11:47 AM~10579006
> *i was taking lots of breaks  :biggrin:  It was like a big family gathering I was talking to TORO, LOWRIDER SCENE, ANGEL, HERNANDEZ FAMILY,PAULY, KITA,BOBBY,TWOTONZ, TACO,RAFA and even David took some time out to kick it. I will b back next year
> *


It was good seening you !!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@May 5 2008, 12:15 PM~10579739
> *It  was good seening you !!!!!!! EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *



same here I hope 2 c EDDIE MY LOVE make it out 2 our show










:biggrin: 


congrats on da presentation in Orange Cove


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 4 2008, 11:04 PM~10576102
> *orange juice wasnt the promoter, ucefamily was the promoter. i dont think the promoter had time to sit there and shake everyones hand and thank them for coming. i know if he could he would have. think about it did the other show have that many events going on? not to knock them cause i know the latin emperors but you cant compare the 2 shows.
> *


THANKS SUPREME I COULDNT HAVE SAID IT ANYBETTER LOL THIS CHUMP TRUST ME I WOULD BURN ANYONE LIKE THAT


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 4 2008, 01:33 PM~10572824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 4 2008, 01:38 PM~10572843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermike (Feb 9, 2007)

what up vic hows it going bro heard the show was good


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 11:57 AM~10579573
> *THE LAST OF MY VIDEOS
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0WR4Lchgys
> ...


looks like oj only did 80 before double clicking! and yeah looks like ron took it well deserved ron :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan man_@May 4 2008, 11:41 PM~10576423
> *its ok we will meet up in the pit again soon
> *


HEY FAN YOU A CHEER LEADER CAUSE YOU SHOULD OF SPOKE UP THEN YOU WOULD OF GOT SERVED POOFF FAN MAN BLOW AWAY SHIT TALKER STALKER


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

great show especially since i took best of show bike lol and people said i was gonna get beat by a girl lol anyways hey backbumper dont sweat that guy everyone says they should of could of would of but couldnt wouldnt and they shouldnt

lol

orange juice is now sponsored by me and TNT METALWORKZ POST THE STICKER VIC


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 5 2008, 05:15 PM~10581656
> *looks like oj only did 80 before double clicking! and yeah looks like ron took it well deserved ron :thumbsup:
> *


ya they had already beat the other radical truck hop competitior so anything after it was just pure entertainment


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

hey mayor clear out some space im tryin to send you a pm


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 5 2008, 05:15 PM~10581656
> *looks like oj only did 80 before double clicking! and yeah looks like ron took it well deserved ron :thumbsup:
> *


RYDERZ WOOFING SHIT HOMMIE YOU SHOULD HAVE CAME OUT AND GOT SERVED TOO HAD YOUR CHANCE YOUUU DIDNT SHOW JUST LIKE THE SHIT TALKING LIL ALF AND HIS ELCO DO A HOUSE CALL ON ME DOG IM WAITING TOLD YOU ONCE I GOT BREW LOSER BUYZ THE KEG YOU SKARED  READY 247 OR IS IT BECAUSE LEAD TOO XPENSIVE :roflmao: :roflmao: MADE YOUR SELF LOOK BAD YOU POSTED YOU WERE COMINGWE WAITED NOOO SHOWWW :biggrin: LUCKY I DIDNT GO TO BAKERZ YOU PROBLY DIDNT GO EITHER


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i noticed the new sticker on the side of oj vic :biggrin: loving it


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 02:51 AM~10577129
> *i knew ricky bobby shaved me.................my car does 41" on the bumper........ :angry:
> 
> u hear them in the end say 40".......41".....??? :angry:
> ...


Just to clear that up. David said 40 but I was the Head judge :biggrin: and I say 39. If I would have given you a 40 then you would have beaten Kingfish by 10 " and he would'nt be your friend anymore since he has 9 batteries and you only have 6


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 5 2008, 10:15 PM~10585378
> *Just to clear that up. David said 40 but I was the Head judge  :biggrin: and I say 39. If I would have given you a 40 then you would have beaten Kingfish by 10 " and he would'nt be your friend anymore since he has 9 batteries and you only have 6
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

ok now i understand................... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerZ 57_@May 4 2008, 10:57 PM~10576550
> *lol...I WAS THERE THE WHOLE DAY & I DIDNT SEE U ONCE :0
> *



oh damn you were there? i was by the wagon most of the day.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10585378
> *Just to clear that up. David said 40 but I was the Head judge  :biggrin: and I say 39. If I would have given you a 40 then you would have beaten Kingfish by 10 " and he would'nt be your friend anymore since he has 9 batteries and you only have 6
> *



aww man like that huh lol. i already knew chris's car was gonna kick mines ass lol. there was no surprise. u could have still giving him the 40 lol no hating here, im tryin to get on their levels lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 10:56 PM~10585670
> *aww man like that huh lol.  i already knew chris's car was gonna kick mines ass lol.  there was no surprise.  u could have still giving him the 40 lol  no hating here,  im tryin to get on their levels lol
> *


ummmmmm.............shoulda been 41.........its what it does on the bumper........  

on the video my lady took it did clear 40.....i played it step by step on my camera........but like i said........its all good............different angles give different inches.......i aint trippin...........................and yeah.....i kicked your ass kingfish...........imma have to help u out a bit homie............ :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:00 AM~10585688
> *ummmmmm.............shoulda been 41.........its what it does on the bumper........
> 
> on the video my lady took it did clear 40.....i played it step by step on my camera........but like i said........its all good............different angles give different inches.......i aint trippin...........................and yeah.....i kicked your ass kingfish...........imma have to help u out a bit homie............ :biggrin:
> *



im praying for the day i get that help with stuff i dont know waht to mess with. remember im not in ur class so we wont be competing against eachother lol. i wont share it with no one..... otherwise i gonna toss some chains on her this week and test the car out. im sure that will make a difference. possibly put shocks on like u suggested. change the rear coils after that to some 1 tons. and just do little changes that way if things go backwards i know where to correct it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 11:05 PM~10585711
> *im praying for the day i get that help with stuff i dont know waht to mess with.  remember im not in ur class so we wont be competing against eachother lol.  i wont share it with no one.....  otherwise i gonna toss some chains on her this week and test the car out. im sure that will make a difference.  possibly put shocks on like u suggested. change the rear coils after that to some 1 tons. and just do little changes that way if things go backwards i know where to correct it
> *


one step at a time..................you'll get there.......


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

I was'nt tring to shave numbers but you even told me that you put new coils in the car and that it sits higher now, so that also takes from the hop. but dont trip you King of Cali now


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:06 AM~10585715
> *one step at a time..................you'll get there.......
> *


oh u know. gettin ur help here and there definately is helping out. we have all had help along the way.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Post a picture of Me and Watcher


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 6 2008, 12:08 AM~10585732
> *Post  a picture of Me and Watcher
> *



i think watcher said he was only doing pictures for $25.00 each. just like what the models are chargin to get their picture taken with people lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 5 2008, 11:07 PM~10585722
> *I was'nt tring to shave numbers but you even told me that you put new coils in the car and that it sits higher now, so that also takes from the hop. but dont trip you King of Cali now
> *


 :biggrin: foo...im just fuckin with ya..relax............ :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 5 2008, 11:08 PM~10585732
> *Post  a picture of Me and Watcher
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Damn standing next to Watcher makes me look fat


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 11:14 PM~10585770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 5 2008, 11:15 PM~10585773
> *Damn standing next to Watcher makes me look fat
> *


ummmmmmm.............no...its your stomach and face that do that.....!!! :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:14 AM~10585770
> *
> 
> 
> ...



watcher was slippin ron a ruphy lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:17 AM~10585789
> *ummmmmmm.............no...its your stomach and face that do that.....!!! :0  :0
> *



he can work it off while buildin u a frame by december lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 11:20 PM~10585808
> *watcher was slippin ron a ruphy lol
> *


 :rofl: Watcher dont swing that way.................he was just hungry......... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:22 AM~10585817
> *:rofl: Watcher dont swing that way.................he was just hungry......... :biggrin:
> *



ron either ate some hot ass peppers or was drinking or a combo of both cuz he is fuckin red and not just sunburned red lol


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 11:22 PM~10585817
> *:rofl: Watcher dont swing that way.................he was just hungry......... :biggrin:
> *


aye homie can we see more pix of yo car, and set up


that mutha is niiiiiiice


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 5 2008, 11:24 PM~10585832
> *aye homie can we see more pix of yo car, and set up
> that mutha is niiiiiiice
> *


hold on....lemme look for some in the other topics................thanx for the props.....!


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

man....im too tired to go through all the topics..........i ll try and load some up 2morrow or ill take some fresh ones ................but heres these for now.....they are on this topic a few pages back..................dont know if u seen them already.........


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 6 2008, 12:24 AM~10585832
> *aye homie can we see more pix of yo car, and set up
> that mutha is niiiiiiice
> *


its as clean as it looks. i spent quite a bit of time near the car talkin with chris. and if u watch the video i posted of it hopping that fuckin bitch is quiet while it hops and the pump sounds really fuckin nice as well


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 11:35 PM~10585872
> *its as clean as it looks.  i spent quite a bit of time near the car talkin with chris.  and if u watch the video i posted of it hopping that fuckin bitch is quiet while it hops and the pump sounds really fuckin nice as well
> *


 :thumbsup: i try...................... :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:36 AM~10585876
> *:thumbsup: i try...................... :biggrin:
> *



shit u aint gotta try hard, u took KING OF CALI plus wiped teh floor on the car show class u entered and got 1st in that as well lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 11:38 PM~10585885
> *shit u aint gotta try hard, u took KING OF CALI plus wiped teh floor on the car show class u entered and got 1st in that as well lol
> *


 :nono: ......its a street car but in the show they bumped me 2 mild custom and i placed 2nd...........


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 11:38 PM~10585885
> *shit u aint gotta try hard, u took KING OF CALI plus wiped teh floor on the car show class u entered and got 1st in that as well lol
> *


 :0 :0 :0 



mufasa

dammm homie nice to see nice ass rides hoppin


my motivation


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 5 2008, 11:44 PM~10585904
> *:0  :0  :0
> mufasa
> 
> ...


car looks like its a good start!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 11:32 PM~10585862
> *man....im too tired to go through all the topics..........i ll try and load some up 2morrow or ill take some fresh ones ................but heres these for now.....they are on this topic a few pages back..................dont know if u seen them already.........
> 
> 
> ...


six batteries, you doing somethin right :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:41 AM~10585896
> *:nono: ......its a street car but in the show they bumped me 2 mild custom and i placed 2nd...........
> *



oh 2nd my bad. thought it was first


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 5 2008, 11:47 PM~10585921
> *six batteries, you doing somethin right :0  :thumbsup:
> *


HERES ANOTHER PIC THAT WAS TAKEN AT THE SHOW......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

heres another pic from the show..........u can see the flake a lil bit in this pic.......


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

my bad.....didnt resize...................


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 5 2008, 11:59 PM~10585979
> *my bad.....didnt resize...................
> *


damm good shit homie :cheesy:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:59 AM~10585979
> *my bad.....didnt resize...................
> *



its kool chris we will let u slide lol


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 6 2008, 12:03 AM~10585993
> *damm good shit homie :cheesy:
> *


thanx homie..............if u wanna see more....check out this topic......

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=264345&st=640
theres other stuff that i do in there as well..........


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 12:07 AM~10586002
> *thanx homie..............if u wanna see more....check out this topic......
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=264345&st=640
> ...


ima keep it in mind homie you gets down :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 5 2008, 07:46 PM~10583632
> *RYDERZ WOOFING SHIT HOMMIE YOU SHOULD HAVE CAME OUT AND GOT SERVED TOO HAD YOUR CHANCE YOUUU DIDNT SHOW JUST LIKE THE SHIT TALKING LIL ALF AND HIS ELCO DO A HOUSE CALL ON ME DOG IM WAITING TOLD YOU ONCE I GOT BREW LOSER BUYZ THE KEG YOU SKARED  READY 247 OR IS IT BECAUSE LEAD TOO XPENSIVE :roflmao:  :roflmao: MADE YOUR SELF LOOK BAD YOU POSTED YOU WERE COMINGWE WAITED NOOO SHOWWW :biggrin: LUCKY I DIDNT GO TO BAKERZ YOU PROBLY DIDNT GO EITHER
> *


first off i wasnt talking shit homie but ur shit only does 80 before double clicking our single does that now and ur double pump...lol check the pics from latin world picnic! and i dont wanna bust the truck out without paint! plus ur a guppie im going after big fish so im not even worried about you!


----------



## True Legend (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 5 2008, 05:43 PM~10582335
> *great show especially since i took best of show bike lol and people said i was gonna get beat by a girl lol anyways hey backbumper dont sweat that guy everyone says they should of could of would of but couldnt wouldnt and they shouldnt
> 
> lol
> ...


first of all if your involved u shouldnt be competing


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i didnt make it too far! lost a wheel bearing,tore up the breaks, and chewed up the spindle! didnt get it fixed till 10 that night :angry:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

sup homie's..i had a good time..it was a good show.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 6 2008, 11:20 AM~10589628
> *i didnt make it too far! lost a wheel bearing,tore up the breaks, and chewed up the spindle! didnt get it fixed till 10 that night  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SUCKS MAN.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 6 2008, 10:21 AM~10588062
> *first off i wasnt talking shit homie but ur shit only does 80 before double clicking our single does that now and ur double pump...lol check the pics from latin world picnic! and i dont wanna bust the truck out without paint! plus ur a guppie im going after big fish so im not even worried about you!
> *


hey homie you and all that weight you just a cheer leader hommie lets hopp quit talking lets doo it :biggrin: first of all you aint been at one show yet no guppie here nuting but big dogs 2nd of all 80 is not the right number we hit try98 still had alot more to go why work the juice hard no body doing what i do not even RYDERSSO BLAAA BLAAA MAY 18 BRING IT TUFF E NUFF CAR SHOW ILL BREAK YOU OFF GUPPIE I MEAN PAULLIE WOGG
:twak: :roflmao:3RD IF YOUR DOING SOO GREAT WIT SINGLE GO DOUBLE TUFF GUY LOW RIDER LEAGLE LEAD HEAD :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by True Legend_@May 6 2008, 01:09 PM~10589568
> *first of all if your involved u shouldnt be competing
> *


FIRST OF ALL I WASNT PRO MO THE SHOW I WAS COMPETING FIND OUT YOUR FACTS FIRST HOMMIE BEFORE TALKING NUTING BUT FUKING CRY BABYS YOU HAVE A HOPPER SHOULD OF BROUGHT IT OUT TO GET SMASHED ON DOG :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 6 2008, 03:03 PM~10591254
> *hey homie you and all that weight you just a cheer leader hommie lets hopp quit talking lets doo it :biggrin: first of all you aint been at one show yet no guppie here nuting but big dogs 2nd of all 80 is not the right number we hit try98  still had alot more to go why work the juice hard no body doing what i do not even RYDERSSO BLAAA BLAAA MAY 18 BRING IT TUFF E NUFF CAR SHOW ILL BREAK YOU OFF GUPPIE I MEAN PAULLIE WOGG
> :twak:  :roflmao:3RD IF YOUR DOING SOO GREAT WIT SINGLE GO DOUBLE TUFF GUY LOW RIDER LEAGLE LEAD HEAD :biggrin:
> *


i dont use extra weight ill even let you check my shit all power loser!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 6 2008, 05:20 PM~10591982
> *i dont use extra weight ill even let you check my shit all power loser!
> *


check this out homeboy you keep dodgeing the question we hop against each other so i could shut you up again  or we stay cool you make the call all im saying is were double we puting it down were ever we go for us its all about wining and having a good time geting ready for portland purty sure theres alot of single pumpers for you call me i know a few for you  seen your vid looks alright :biggrin: no losers here got fresno crown orange coves crown bakerz crown visa crown san mateo crown tulir crown long beach crown face it homes were KING OF CALI NO STOPING US NOW ALMOST FOR GOT SALINAS CROWN MODESTO CROWN PEACE OUT DOG OJ AT A SHOW NEAR YOU :biggrin: HAAA HAAA
:roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

WAT UP MUFASA  GLAD YOU MADE IT ALRIGHT


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 6 2008, 12:20 PM~10589628
> *i didnt make it too far! lost a wheel bearing,tore up the breaks, and chewed up the spindle! didnt get it fixed till 10 that night  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


its ok they look good on the trailer


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 6 2008, 05:00 PM~10592380
> *WAT UP MUFASA  GLAD YOU MADE IT ALRIGHT
> *


YEAH HOMEBOY........TIRED AS SHIT............ONLY STOPPED ONCE TO GAS UP B4 HITTIN THE FREEWAY AND SHOT ALL THE WAY BACK HOME................


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 06:46 PM~10592732
> *YEAH HOMEBOY........TIRED AS SHIT............ONLY STOPPED ONCE TO GAS UP B4 HITTIN THE FREEWAY AND SHOT ALL THE WAY BACK HOME................
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN LOL LOL


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, and they didnt break! lol!



> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2008, 07:04 PM~10592400
> *its ok they look good on the trailer
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2008, 05:04 PM~10592400
> *its ok they look good on the trailer
> *


 :biggrin:  YES IT DO


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

WANT TO THANK YOU GUYS FOR PLACING MY RIDE FIRST PLACE. :biggrin:


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

HEY BIGLOU....YOU NEED TO SHOW THAT
RIDE MORE OFTEN...THATS A SWEET ASS CONVERTIBLE YOU
HAVE.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 6 2008, 06:46 PM~10592732
> *YEAH HOMEBOY........TIRED AS SHIT............ONLY STOPPED ONCE TO GAS UP B4 HITTIN THE FREEWAY AND SHOT ALL THE WAY BACK HOME................
> *



ya was it the AM/PM on manning for 3.77 lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 5 2008, 02:26 AM~10577115
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qqy2Id-n8NE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I52zNpUcWdA
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wb746G-hs5A
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THANKX 2 ALL WHO RAN DECALS 2 SUPPORT "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" U ALL KNOW WHO U ARE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 12:55 AM~10596586
> *THANKX 2 ALL WHO RAN DECALS 2 SUPPORT "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" U ALL KNOW WHO U ARE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 6 2008, 11:55 PM~10596586
> *THANKX 2 ALL WHO RAN DECALS 2 SUPPORT "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" U ALL KNOW WHO U ARE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 12:55 AM~10596586
> *THANKX 2 ALL WHO RAN DECALS 2 SUPPORT "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" U ALL KNOW WHO U ARE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :yes: :yes:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 09:12 AM~10598878
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 10:57 AM~10599242
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAN WE SEE A SNEAK PEAK OF THE HOPP AND CONCERT :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 7 2008, 11:02 AM~10599285
> *CAN WE SEE A SNEAK PEAK OF THE HOPP AND CONCERT  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 10:57 AM~10599242
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 01:55 AM~10596586
> *THANKX 2 ALL WHO RAN DECALS 2 SUPPORT "CALI LIFE VIDEOS" U ALL KNOW WHO U ARE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



now wheres video number 2 lol we are gonna start bustin your balls lol


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 7 2008, 10:02 AM~10599285
> *CAN WE SEE A SNEAK PEAK OF THE HOPP AND CONCERT  :biggrin:
> *


IT WILL BE UP SOON HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 7 2008, 10:58 AM~10599816
> *now wheres video number 2 lol we are gonna start bustin your balls lol
> *


REALLY REALLY SOON!!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## biglou75 (May 3, 2007)

THANKS LINDSAY BOI WE BE RIDING ALL SUMMER LONG. YOU KNOW..........


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglou75_@May 7 2008, 12:41 PM~10601132
> *THANKS LINDSAY BOI WE BE RIDING ALL SUMMER LONG. YOU KNOW..........
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT......SEE YOU AT THE LG SHOW THE 18TH.............................P.S.....THIS IS JOHN,ALBERTS BROTHER :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 12:56 PM~10600669
> *IT WILL BE UP SOON HOMIES :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 12:56 PM~10600669
> *IT WILL BE UP SOON HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


READY YET???????? :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 4 2008, 03:54 AM~10570857
> *so whos the oficial king of cali???
> *


ill give you a hint its orange and eatable :roflmao: YOU GOT IT ORANGE JUICE BABY :biggrin: IS THE KING OF CALI WE OWN THE CENTRAL CALI WE TAKING OVER


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 7 2008, 07:05 PM~10603554
> *ill give you a hint its orange and eatable :roflmao: YOU GOT IT ORANGE JUICE BABY :biggrin:  IS THE KING OF CALI WE OWN THE CENTRAL CALI WE TAKING OVER
> *


ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..in the truck category yes..............lets not forget the street players........


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 07:00 PM~10604043
> *ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..in the truck category yes..............lets not forget the street players........
> *


<<<<<<<AND THE AIR HOP :thumbsup:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

* :biggrin: HERE IS THE HOP FROM THE KING OF CALI 2 IN TWO PARTS, I THREW IT TOGETHER REALLY QUICK, ITS THE FULL HOP JUST FOR ALL YOU LAY IT LOWERS :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*

PART 1.. KING OF CALI 2

PART 2 .. KING OF CALI 2

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10604533
> * :biggrin:  HERE IS THE HOP FROM THE KING OF CALI 2 IN TWO PARTS, I THREW IT TOGETHER REALLY QUICK, ITS THE FULL HOP JUST FOR ALL YOU LAY IT LOWERS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH HOMEBOY...........THATS WHATS UP!


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10604533
> * :biggrin:  HERE IS THE HOP FROM THE KING OF CALI 2 IN TWO PARTS, I THREW IT TOGETHER REALLY QUICK, ITS THE FULL HOP JUST FOR ALL YOU LAY IT LOWERS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


   good job bro


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 10:21 PM~10604926
> *YEAH HOMEBOY...........THATS WHATS UP!
> *



HELP!!! LOL just seen my car on there, looks like chains may have helped me out from the looks of how the car was working. i was fucked after the 4th lick. then the ass started to dance around


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 7 2008, 11:57 AM~10599242
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you gotta hit me up as soon as that dvd is ready with the OC video footage on it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 7 2008, 11:06 PM~10605501
> *HELP!!! LOL  just seen my car on there,  looks like chains may have helped me out from the looks of how the car was working.  i was fucked after the 4th lick. then the ass started to dance around
> *


MAYBE U SHOULD BUILD A DANCER...................OFF TO A GREAT START!


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

HERE SOME OF THE CONCERT FROM THE SHOW....
:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2008, 12:09 AM~10605520
> *MAYBE U SHOULD BUILD A DANCER...................OFF TO A GREAT START!
> *



dayum. right in the heart lol


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 09:21 PM~10604926
> *YEAH HOMEBOY...........THATS WHATS UP!
> *


*
:wave: YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT ....CALI LIFE VIDEOS :thumbsup: :biggrin: *


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 7 2008, 11:04 PM~10605486
> *   good job bro
> *




 :biggrin:* THANX *uffin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 7 2008, 11:32 PM~10605617
> *dayum.  right in the heart lol
> *


truth hurts buddy??? :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

dont trip kingfish...............ill help u out a bit.........


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 7 2008, 11:29 PM~10605611
> *HERE SOME OF THE CONCERT FROM THE SHOW....
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHO SAID WE DIDNT HAVE FUN IN ORANGE COVE HAAAAAHBAAABANHAHAAAAAA HELL YEA CALI LIFE PUT IT DOWN WITH ALL THE OTHER FA FAM LOWRIDER SCENE TORO TWOTONZ AND OTHERS WHOOO WHOOO  TIME TO TAKE THE THE SHOW UP NORTH AND DOWN TO LA :0 :0  WORKING WITH SOME PEEPS ON THE DL WE TRYING FAMILY THATS ALL WE CAN DO


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 8 2008, 12:35 AM~10605633
> *truth hurts buddy??? :0
> *


haha no i already knew i needed some help lol. i can only go as far as i can with my own knowledge i have to rely on those who have already been where i am currently and in this case most have been there oh about a few years ago lol im behind in teh time lol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 7 2008, 09:00 PM~10604043
> *ummmmmmmmmmmmmm..in the truck category yes..............lets not forget the street players........
> *


I agree!
not taking anything away from what the trucc is doing, but The "King" title IMO will always go to who ever is doing the most in a rear wheel drive traditional ride.(Impala, caprice,gbodys,Town cars, caddi's etc)


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 7 2008, 11:55 PM~10605708
> *WHO SAID WE DIDNT HAVE FUN IN ORANGE COVE HAAAAAHBAAABANHAHAAAAAA HELL YEA CALI LIFE PUT IT DOWN WITH ALL THE OTHER FA FAM LOWRIDER SCENE TORO TWOTONZ AND OTHERS WHOOO WHOOO   TIME TO TAKE THE THE SHOW UP NORTH AND DOWN TO LA :0  :0   WORKING WITH SOME PEEPS ON THE DL WE TRYING FAMILY THATS ALL WE CAN DO
> *


  uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 8 2008, 08:40 AM~10607101
> *I agree!
> not taking anything away from what the trucc is doing, but The "King" title IMO will always go to who ever is doing the most in a rear wheel drive traditional ride.(Impala, caprice,gbodys,Town cars, caddi's etc)
> *


if thats the case then king of the streets should be traditional cars that can actually drive on the streets! tags,registration,and so fourth! thats king of the streets! king of radical hop! ,non drivable ,reverse suspension, no driveline, is more like it! just my 2 cents! if your gonna rule out trucks then u should rule out the rest of the non street kings!


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10610203
> *if thats the case then king of the streets should be traditional cars that can actually drive on the streets! tags,registration,and so fourth! thats king of the streets! king of radical hop! ,non drivable ,reverse suspension, no driveline, is more like it! just my 2 cents! if your gonna rule out trucks then u should rule out the rest of the non street kings!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X2


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10610203
> *if thats the case then king of the streets should be traditional cars that can actually drive on the streets! tags,registration,and so fourth! thats king of the streets! king of radical hop! ,non drivable ,reverse suspension, no driveline, is more like it! just my 2 cents! if your gonna rule out trucks then u should rule out the rest of the non street kings!
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2008, 03:46 PM~10592269
> *
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 8 2008, 04:41 PM~10610203
> *if thats the case then king of the streets should be traditional cars that can actually drive on the streets! tags,registration,and so fourth! thats king of the streets! king of radical hop! ,non drivable ,reverse suspension, no driveline, is more like it! just my 2 cents! if your gonna rule out trucks then u should rule out the rest of the non street kings!
> *


dont KNOW ABOUT YOU RAD BUT MINES DRIVEABLE TAGED AND INSUREED SHIT I DROVE THE JUICE TO WAL MART ON EASTER SUNDAY TO GET A FEW THINGS HAAA HAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ya know wots funny is ya got guys complaining who didnt even show up lol if ya dont like da rules then you throw a show 10 x better then this and see if we all like your gay ass rules fuckin haters dont even worry bout everyone david


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2008, 07:47 PM~10611908
> *dont KNOW ABOUT YOU RAD BUT MINES DRIVEABLE TAGED AND INSUREED SHIT  I DROVE THE JUICE TO WAL MART ON EASTER SUNDAY TO GET A FEW THINGS HAAA HAAAA :biggrin:
> *


ive seen it drive thats for sure fuk da haterz especially when they themselves didnt show up to get served lol bwahahahahahahahahah


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 8 2008, 07:48 PM~10611915
> *ya know wots funny is ya got guys complaining who didnt even show up lol if ya dont like da rules then you throw a show 10 x better then this and see if we all like your gay ass rules fuckin haters dont even worry bout everyone david
> *


WHO'S HATING OR COMPLAINING IT'S CALLED KING OF THE STREET'S NOT KING OF THE TRAILER JUST MAKE IT STREET LEGAL THATS ALL THAT WAS SAID :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 8 2008, 08:49 PM~10611924
> *ive seen it drive thats for sure fuk da haterz especially when they themselves didnt show up to get served lol bwahahahahahahahahah
> *


GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT ORANGE JUICE IS KING OF CALI ANYBODY WANT SOME JUDT KEEPING IT REAL PEACE OUT HATERZ DONT MEAN TO BRAG BUT THE TRUTH HURTS BLACK MAGIC TOO THE FULLEST ROLLERZ ONLY L8TERZ


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2008, 08:03 PM~10612064
> *GOT THAT SHIT RIGHT ORANGE JUICE IS KING OF CALI ANYBODY WANT SOME JUDT KEEPING IT REAL PEACE OUT HATERZ DONT MEAN TO BRAG BUT THE TRUTH HURTS BLACK MAGIC TOO THE FULLEST ROLLERZ ONLY L8TERZ
> *


DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GETTING THAT PEOPLE ARE HATING WHATS THERE TO HATE, GIVE YOU PROP'S ON THE TRUCK IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES WE DO IT TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD NO NEED TO TAKE IT PERSONAL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 8 2008, 08:09 PM~10612116
> *DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GETTING THAT PEOPLE ARE HATING WHATS THERE TO HATE, GIVE YOU PROP'S ON THE TRUCK IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES WE DO IT TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD NO NEED TO TAKE IT PERSONAL
> *


ALL LOVE HOMIES WE ALL FAMILY  AND YOUR RIGHT ALL FOR FUN AND FOR THE LOVE OF IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 8 2008, 07:49 PM~10611924
> *ive seen it drive thats for sure fuk da haterz especially when they themselves didnt show up to get served lol bwahahahahahahahahah
> *


MY BROS TRUCK DRIVES NO DOUBT BUT ITS A CHP DREAM TO PULL THAT OVER :biggrin:  AND DRIVES ALL THE WAY LOCKED NOT TO MENTION


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 8 2008, 08:25 PM~10612265
> *ALL LOVE HOMIES WE ALL FAMILY   AND YOUR RIGHT ALL FOR FUN AND FOR THE LOVE OF IT
> *


X2


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 8 2008, 09:09 PM~10612116
> *DON'T KNOW WHERE YOU GETTING THAT PEOPLE ARE HATING WHATS THERE TO HATE, GIVE YOU PROP'S ON THE TRUCK IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES WE DO IT TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD NO NEED TO TAKE IT PERSONAL
> *


LOOK BACK FEW PAGES YOULL SEE WAT I MEAN ANYWAY WERE READY TOO PLAY FOR FUN OR MONEY :biggrin: ORANGE JUICE BABY


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2008, 08:32 PM~10612339
> *LOOK BACK FEW PAGES YOULL SEE WAT I MEAN ANYWAY WERE READY TOO PLAY FOR FUN OR MONEY :biggrin: ORANGE JUICE BABY
> *


WELL SORRY YOUR TAKING IT AS HATING, AND WE CAN DO IT FOR PINKS IF YOU WANT AIN'T NO SHAME IN MY GAME :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 8 2008, 09:36 PM~10612379
> *WELL SORRY YOUR TAKING IT AS HATING, AND WE CAN DO IT FOR PINKS IF YOU WANT AIN'T NO SHAME IN MY GAME :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHAT U GOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2008, 08:46 PM~10612576
> *WHAT U GOT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THE LINCOLN IN THE PIC :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :barf: :barf: hno: :loco: :no:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> YOU SEE NO GUTS NO GLORY hno: hno: YEAH YOUR RIGHT STAY IN ORANGE COVE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 8 2008, 03:41 PM~10610203
> *if thats the case then king of the streets should be traditional cars that can actually drive on the streets! tags,registration,and so fourth! thats king of the streets! king of radical hop! ,non drivable ,reverse suspension, no driveline, is more like it! just my 2 cents! if your gonna rule out trucks then u should rule out the rest of the non street kings!
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> > YOU SEE NO GUTS NO GLORY hno: hno: YEAH YOUR RIGHT STAY IN ORANGE COVE :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> 
> lol dog i neva seen you guys at a show yet lol u guys are backyard boogies lol get out of bakers lol lol stop hoppin against eachother lol


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2008, 11:33 PM~10613792
> *lol dog i neva seen you guys at a show yet  lol u guys are backyard boogies lol get out of bakers lol lol stop hoppin against eachother lol
> *


GO GET THEM JUICED CENTRL VALLEY IS ON TOP OF GAME 559 BUMPER CHECKERS ARE HERE TO STAY WE LAY AND PLAY ALL DAY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@May 9 2008, 01:05 AM~10613905
> *GO GET THEM JUICED  CENTRL VALLEY IS ON TOP OF GAME 559 BUMPER CHECKERS ARE HERE TO STAY WE LAY AND PLAY ALL DAY
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS CRACKIN BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2008, 11:33 PM~10613792
> *lol dog i neva seen you guys at a show yet  lol u guys are backyard boogies lol get out of bakers lol lol stop hoppin against eachother lol
> *


WOW HOMIE YOU MUST NOT GET OUT OF YOUR BACKYARD VERY MUCH HUH, CUZ YOU DONT KNOW WHO RYDERZ HYDRULICS IS DO YOU WELL I THINK YOU NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU BITE OFF MORE THEN YOU CAN CHEW JUST ASK RON WHO WE ARE AND WHAT THE TRUCK "FREAKSHOW" DID TRY 208 INCH'S BUT YOU WOULD'NT KNOW CUZ YOU WERE IN THE NUT SACK STILL uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 08:14 AM~10615131
> *WOW HOMIE YOU MUST NOT GET OUT OF YOUR BACKYARD VERY MUCH HUH, CUZ YOU DONT KNOW WHO RYDERZ HYDRULICS IS DO YOU WELL I THINK YOU NEED TO DO YOUR HOMEWORK BEFORE YOU BITE OFF MORE THEN YOU CAN CHEW JUST ASK RON WHO WE ARE AND WHAT THE TRUCK "FREAKSHOW" DID TRY 208 INCH'S BUT YOU WOULD'NT KNOW CUZ YOU WERE IN THE NUT SACK STILL  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT HAD LIKE A RACK STICKIN OUT THE BACK SIRENS ON TOP RUNNING HI LOW THEY WERE IN USO AT THAT TIME IF IM CORRECT IT WAS WAY AHEAD OF ITS TIME BACK THEN .JUS NOSE EM UP AND LETS HAVE FUN LIFE TO SHORT BROTHAS LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME FOR THE LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR THIS LIFE STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 08:21 AM~10615196
> *I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT HAD LIKE A RACK STICKIN OUT THE BACK SIRENS ON TOP RUNNING HI LOW THEY WERE IN USO AT THAT TIME IF IM CORRECT IT WAS WAY AHEAD OF ITS TIME BACK THEN .JUS NOSE EM UP AND LETS HAVE FUN LIFE TO SHORT BROTHAS LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME FOR THE LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR THIS LIFE STYLE :biggrin:
> *


well said.................


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

IF IM CORRECT IT WAS WAY AHEAD OF ITS TIME BACK THEN! well said! :thumbsup: oj needs to understand we were doing what his truck does back in 98! and yes we wernt around for a couple years! thats problay why he doesnt have no respect! but like hoppos they left the scence for a while but they still got it! to be honest all this e-net arguing is cool kinda spices stuff up a lil i dont mind but keep it lowrinding and its all good!


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 9 2008, 10:06 AM~10616569
> *IF IM CORRECT IT WAS WAY AHEAD OF ITS TIME BACK THEN!            well said!  :thumbsup: oj needs to understand we were doing what his truck does back in 98! and yes we wernt around for a couple years! thats problay why he doesnt have no respect! but like hoppos they left the scence for a while but they still got it! to be honest all this e-net arguing is cool kinda spices stuff up a lil i dont mind but keep it lowrinding and its all good!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 08:21 AM~10615196
> *I REMEMBER THAT TRUCK IT HAD LIKE A RACK STICKIN OUT THE BACK SIRENS ON TOP RUNNING HI LOW THEY WERE IN USO AT THAT TIME IF IM CORRECT IT WAS WAY AHEAD OF ITS TIME BACK THEN .JUS NOSE EM UP AND LETS HAVE FUN LIFE TO SHORT BROTHAS LETS ALL HAVE A GOOD TIME FOR THE LOVE THAT WE HAVE FOR THIS LIFE STYLE :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: YUP IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 9 2008, 11:06 AM~10616569
> *IF IM CORRECT IT WAS WAY AHEAD OF ITS TIME BACK THEN!            well said!  :thumbsup: oj needs to understand we were doing what his truck does back in 98! and yes we wernt around for a couple years! thats problay why he doesnt have no respect! but like hoppos they left the scence for a while but they still got it! to be honest all this e-net arguing is cool kinda spices stuff up a lil i dont mind but keep it lowrinding and its all good!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: X200


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 7 2008, 07:05 PM~10603554
> *ill give you a hint its orange and eatable :roflmao: YOU GOT IT ORANGE JUICE BABY :biggrin:  IS THE KING OF CALI WE OWN THE CENTRAL CALI WE TAKING OVER
> *


IS IT A CARROT?


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

Dave,
It was an honor to have performed at your show.... From J3 & the Supreme Familia... Thank You

We look forward to your next venture... wereever that may be
yeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are a few pics from the show........


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LUV IT BIG TORO


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

NICE PICS JESS!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DAVE I HAD A KILLER TIME & GREAT SHOW, THANKS FOR THE LOVE... PAULY


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 9 2008, 05:18 PM~10619092
> *NICE PICS JESS!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> DAVE I HAD A KILLER TIME & GREAT SHOW, THANKS FOR THE LOVE... PAULY
> *


ANY TIME FAMILY MUCH RESPECT THANX FOR COMING


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same 

TTMFT FOR ORANGE JUICE 
BLACK MAGIC HYDROS
AND OF COURSE THE 
WORLD FAMOUSE ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same 

TTMFT FOR ORANGE JUICE 
BLACK MAGIC HYDROS
AND OF COURSE THE 
WORLD FAMOUSE ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:39 PM~10619174
> *ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same
> 
> TTMFT FOR TTMFT</span>*


----------



## LINDSAY BOI (Nov 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same
> 
> HERE WE GO ANOTHER CHEERLEADER DAM HOMIE I I WOULD'NT TALK SHIT WITH A GRILL LIKE THAT BUT ANYWAYS THE CARNALES SHOW YEAH YOUR DOUBLE BARLEY BEAT ARE TRUCK " TO BAD ARE WAS A SINGLE PUMP AND YOU BARELY WON" AND YOU MUST OF BEEN FUCKED UP ON SUNDAY CUZ I SAW THE VIDEO AND RON HAD IT STUCK IN THE AIR OH BUT THATS NOT HOPPING RIGHT SO YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND TALK SHIT ABOUT US CUZ ALL U GUYS GOT IS ORANGE PEEL OPPS I MEAN OJ ----------AND SINCE ALL YOU GUYS TAKE CREDIT FOR THE TRUCK WHY DONT YOU BUILD SOMETHING AND HOP AGINST MY LINCOLN IF YOUR GOING TO OPEN THAT FUCKED UP GRILL OF YOURS
> :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 05:39 PM~10619172
> *ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same
> 
> TTMFT FOR ORANGE JUICE
> ...


 :0 :0 WHY YOU SO VIOLENT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:JUS NOSE EM UP TEAM BM GOT MORE THAN A TRUCK THEY GOT A ARMY :0 MUCH LOVE TO YA FAMILY ONE (UCE FAMILY)  DAVE LOPEZ  I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK DOLL-E GIRL FOR PERFORMING AT THE KING OF CALI CARSHOW AND CONCERT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> > ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same
> >
> > HERE WE GO ANOTHER CHEERLEADER DAM HOMIE I I WOULD'NT TALK SHIT WITH A GRILL LIKE THAT BUT ANYWAYS THE CARNALES SHOW YEAH YOUR DOUBLE BARLEY BEAT ARE TRUCK " TO BAD ARE WAS A SINGLE PUMP AND YOU BARELY WON" AND YOU MUST OF BEEN FUCKED UP ON SUNDAY CUZ I SAW THE VIDEO AND RON HAD IT STUCK IN THE AIR OH BUT THATS NOT HOPPING RIGHT SO YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND TALK SHIT ABOUT US CUZ ALL U GUYS GOT IS ORANGE PEEL OPPS I MEAN OJ ----------AND SINCE ALL YOU GUYS TAKE CREDIT FOR THE TRUCK WHY DONT YOU BUILD SOMETHING AND HOP AGINST MY LINCOLN IF YOUR GOING TO OPEN THAT FUCKED UP GRILL OF YOURS
> > :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 06:01 PM~10619292
> *:0  :0 WHY YOU SO VIOLENT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:JUS NOSE EM UP TEAM BM GOT MORE THAN A TRUCK THEY GOT A ARMY  :0 MUCH LOVE TO YA FAMILY ONE (UCE FAMILY)  DAVE LOPEZ   I WOULD ALSO LIKE TO THANK DOLL-E GIRL FOR PERFORMING AT THE KING OF CALI CARSHOW AND CONCERT  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOL I WAS'NT TALKING ABOUT BM I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE R.O CHAPTER THEY HAVE THERE :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:05 PM~10619332
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOL I WAS'NT TALKING ABOUT BM I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE R.O CHAPTER THEY HAVE THERE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


WTF DOG DONT BE TALKING ABOUT MY CLUB DOG BECAUSE IT WONT BE A GOOD SCENE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 06:05 PM~10619332
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: LOL I WAS'NT TALKING ABOUT BM I WAS TALKING ABOUT THE R.O CHAPTER THEY HAVE THERE :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  YEA HEY LETS SET SOMETHING UP A PIC NIC HERE IN OC THE ORANGE JUICE BEEN DOWN TO BAKERS A FEW TIMES COME ON DOWN JUS FOR FUN SEE WHOS DOING WHAT WHATCHA THINK OR AT TUFF ENUFF CAR SHOW COMING UP NEXT WEEK :biggrin:  IN FRESNO :0


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:04 PM~10619318
> *BARLEY LOL BARLEY COME ON DOG LOL LOLYOU GUYS WHERE THE ONES WHO CALLED US ON LOL GET YOUR FACTS STR8 B4 YOU START WHOMPIN YOUR GUMS. THIS ORANGE PILL WILL FUCK UP THAT BLUEBERRY MUFFIN OF YOURZ ANYDAY OF THE WEEK LOL YOU TALK ALOT OF SHIT HOMIE I WAS IN YOUR VARRIO 2 AND BOTH TIMEZ NONE OF YOUR SHIT BEAT ME. TRY BUILDING YOUR OWN PARTS LOL LOL :0 OPPS LOL LOL TAKE CREDIT HOMIE I DO ADMIT RYDERZ IZ A DOWN AZZ SHOP THEN AGAIN SO IS BLACK MAGIC
> *


LOL LIKE I SAID IT'S ALL FUN AND GAMES NO NEED TO GET BUT HURT AND LIKE I SAID ARE TRUCK IS A SINGLE NO WEIGHT OR PISTON NOT A DOUBLE LIKE ORANGE PEEL BUT DONT TRIP WE GOT A DOUBLE COMING FOR THAT ASS LOL BUT LIKE WE SAID KEEP IT LOWRIDER IT'S FUN GETTING PUMPED UP FOR THIS SHIT..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:07 PM~10619346
> *WTF DOG DONT BE TALKING ABOUT MY CLUB DOG BECAUSE IT WONT BE A GOOD SCENE
> *


DAM HOMIE YOUR HOMIE TACO WAS TALKING SHIT AND I SAID THAT ALL THE CLUB HAS THERE IS ORANGE PEEL I WAS'NT TALKING ABOUT BM FAMILY SO DONT GET BUT HURT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:15 PM~10619390
> *DAM HOMIE YOUR HOMIE TACO WAS TALKING SHIT AND I SAID THAT ALL THE CLUB HAS THERE IS ORANGE PEEL I WAS'NT TALKING ABOUT BM FAMILY SO DONT GET BUT HURT
> *


TALK ALL THE SHIT U WANT HOMIE LOL JUST REMEMBER WE RUNNIN THINGS WHO ARE U LOL LOL LOL AS FOR ME IM LIL VIC HOMIE OWNER OF ORANGE JUICE AND PART OF THAT WORLD FAMOUSE 4X CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR SO U LOL LOL KICK ROCKS DOG LOL LOL HOPP THAT PICE OF SHIT THIS WAY LOL LOL FAKE ASS G BODY LOL LOL LOL LOL OWWWWW AND I GOT UR ORANGE PILL HANGING NICCA LOL LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 06:10 PM~10619360
> * YEA HEY LETS SET SOMETHING UP A PIC NIC HERE IN OC THE ORANGE JUICE BEEN DOWN TO BAKERS A FEW TIMES COME ON DOWN JUS FOR FUN SEE WHOS DOING WHAT WHATCHA THINK OR AT TUFF ENUFF CAR SHOW COMING UP NEXT WEEK  :biggrin:   IN FRESNO  :0
> *


LET US FINISH THE DOUBLE FIRST UNLESS THEY GOT A SINGLE :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 06:15 PM~10619390
> *DAM HOMIE YOUR HOMIE TACO WAS TALKING SHIT AND I SAID THAT ALL THE CLUB HAS THERE IS ORANGE PEEL I WAS'NT TALKING ABOUT BM FAMILY SO DONT GET BUT HURT
> *


I THINK HE MENT WHEN YOU SAID R.O MEANING THE ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:19 PM~10619416
> *LET US FINISH THE DOUBLE FIRST UNLESS THEY GOT A SINGLE :thumbsup:
> *


HMMMMMMM US U MEAN UR NOT BUILDING IT YOURSELF LOL LOL LOL U TALK SHIT BECAUSE RON BUILT MY TRUCK LOL LOL WHOS BUILDING YOUR SHIT


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:19 PM~10619412
> *TALK ALL THE SHIT U WANT HOMIE LOL JUST REMEMBER WE RUNNIN THINGS WHO ARE U LOL LOL LOL AS FOR ME IM LIL VIC HOMIE OWNER OF ORANGE JUICE AND PART OF THAT WORLD FAMOUSE 4X CAR CLUB OF THE YEAR SO U LOL LOL KICK ROCKS DOG LOL LOL HOPP THAT PICE OF SHIT THIS WAY LOL LOL FAKE ASS G BODY LOL LOL LOL LOL OWWWWW AND I GOT UR ORANGE PILL HANGING NICCA LOL LOL
> *


LOL YEAH THE CAR CLUB IT SELF IS THE SHIT IT'S TO BAD THEY GOT YOUNGSTER'S LIKE YOU RUNNING THERE MOUTH SO ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT WE WILL SEE WHO HOP'S HIGHER WITH OUT GETTING STUCK IT'S LOWRIDING HOMIE THATS ALL NO NEED TO GET PERSONAL--------BUT WE CAN IF YOU WANT?


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:24 PM~10619452
> *LOL YEAH THE CAR CLUB IT SELF IS THE SHIT IT'S TO BAD THEY GOT YOUNGSTER'S LIKE YOU RUNNING THERE MOUTH SO ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT WE WILL SEE WHO HOP'S HIGHER WITH OUT GETTING STUCK IT'S LOWRIDING HOMIE THATS ALL NO NEED TO GET PERSONAL--------BUT WE CAN IF YOU WANT?
> *


TO BAD RYDERZ HAS A CHUMP LIKE YOU TALKIN FOR THEM BUT LOL LETS DO THE DAMN THING HOMIE


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:23 PM~10619443
> *HMMMMMMM US U MEAN UR NOT BUILDING IT YOURSELF LOL LOL LOL U TALK SHIT BECAUSE RON BUILT MY TRUCK LOL LOL WHOS BUILDING YOUR SHIT
> *


NOPE I GOT A SINGLE AND I'M NOT TALKING SHIT CUZ RON BUILT IT BUT WE BUILD ARE OWN SHIT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:26 PM~10619481
> *TO BAD RYDERZ HAS A CHUMP LIKE YOU TALKIN FOR THEM BUT LOL LETS DO THE DAMN THING HOMIE
> *


WOW LIL BOY WITH BIG WORDS HUH WHATEVER U WANT........


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:29 PM~10619501
> *WOW LIL BOY WITH BIG WORDS HUH WHATEVER U WANT........
> *


LIL BOI THAT CAN HANDLE HIS U ASK ANYONE FROM MY AREA LOL LOL LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 06:24 PM~10619452
> *LOL YEAH THE CAR CLUB IT SELF IS THE SHIT IT'S TO BAD THEY GOT YOUNGSTER'S LIKE YOU RUNNING THERE MOUTH SO ENOUGH OF THIS SHIT WE WILL SEE WHO HOP'S HIGHER WITH OUT GETTING STUCK IT'S LOWRIDING HOMIE THATS ALL NO NEED TO GET PERSONAL--------BUT WE CAN IF YOU WANT?
> *


ALRIGHT GUYS RELAX BROTHAS LET THE VEHICLES DO THE TALKING RONS GOT THE SINGLE PUMP TRUCK JUS SET UP A HOP BM VS RYDERS THEY WANT TO BATTLE A SINGLE VIC YOU GOT A DOUBLE THERE WHEN THEY FINISH THERE DOUBLE THEN YOU GUYS CAN HOP THE WHOLE PERSONAL THANG :nosad: NOT COOL KEEP IT CIVAL BE HUMBLE FAMILY DONT FORGET WHY YOU DO THIS NOW PEACE


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

and this is all i gotta say about that lol


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 06:30 PM~10619518
> *ALRIGHT GUYS RELAX BROTHAS LET THE VEHICLES DO THE TALKING RONS GOT THE SINGLE PUMP TRUCK JUS SET UP A HOP BM VS RYDERS THEY WANT TO BATTLE A SINGLE VIC YOU GOT A DOUBLE THERE WHEN THEY FINISH THERE DOUBLE THEN YOU GUYS CAN HOP THE WHOLE PERSONAL THANG  :nosad: NOT COOL KEEP IT CIVAL BE HUMBLE FAMILY DONT FORGET WHY YOU DO THIS NOW PEACE
> *


LOL I DONT TAKE THIS SHIT PERSONAL WE HOP TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD THATS US THIS DUDE AND HIS HOMIES WANT TO TAKE IT TO THE ASS IT'S ALL ABOUT HOPPING AND BRAGGING RIGHTS THATS ALL IT IS TO US RATHER WE WIN OR LOSE I CAN CARE LESS AS LONG AS THE PEOPLE THAT WERE THERE HAD A GOOD TIME WATCHING US BATTLE AND THEY CAN LEAVE TALKING ABOUT THE HOP LIKE I SAID TO ME IT'S FUN AND GAMES I HAVE RESCEPT FOR LOWRIDER THAT GUYS LIKE THIS WHO WANT TO TAKE IT TO THE ASS AND FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYBODY SO LETS HAVE THE CARS AND TRUCKS DO THE TALKING.......


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:27 PM~10619485
> *NOPE I GOT A SINGLE AND I'M NOT TALKING SHIT CUZ RON BUILT IT BUT WE BUILD ARE OWN SHIT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST MAKE SHURE U CALL RON FOR THE SPECS AND MESSUREMENTS LOL I THINK HE CAN BUST ACCOUPLE OF PARTS FOR U IF YOU CALL ASAP AND U MIGHT GET A T-SHIRT WITH THAT ORDER LOL LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:37 PM~10619572
> *and this is all i gotta say about that lol
> 
> 
> ...


LOL THATS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:37 PM~10619572
> *and this is all i gotta say about that lol
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAM TACOS MESS YOU UP TOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 06:39 PM~10619598
> *LOL THATS FUNNY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u know a lil something to kill the noise right fuck it lets all be friends

ok im blowed


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:37 PM~10619577
> *LOL I DONT TAKE THIS SHIT PERSONAL WE HOP TO ENTERTAIN THE CROWD THATS US THIS DUDE AND HIS HOMIES WANT TO TAKE IT TO THE ASS IT'S ALL ABOUT HOPPING AND BRAGGING RIGHTS THATS ALL IT IS TO US RATHER WE WIN OR LOSE I CAN CARE LESS AS LONG AS THE PEOPLE THAT WERE THERE HAD A GOOD TIME WATCHING US BATTLE AND THEY CAN LEAVE TALKING ABOUT THE HOP LIKE I SAID TO ME IT'S FUN AND GAMES I HAVE RESCEPT FOR LOWRIDER THAT GUYS LIKE THIS WHO WANT TO TAKE IT TO THE ASS AND FUCK IT UP FOR EVERYBODY SO LETS HAVE THE CARS AND TRUCKS DO THE TALKING.......
> *


LOL GO BACK AND CHECK YOURS SELF HOMIE YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT NOT US SO GET IT STR8


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:39 PM~10619594
> *JUST MAKE SHURE U CALL RON FOR THE SPECS AND MESSUREMENTS LOL I THINK HE CAN BUST ACCOUPLE OF PARTS FOR U IF YOU CALL ASAP AND U MIGHT GET A T-SHIRT WITH THAT ORDER LOL LOL
> *


LOL OK I WILL GOOD LOOKING OUT...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 07:40 PM~10619607
> *u know a lil something to kill the noise right fuck it lets all be friends
> 
> ok im blowed
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10619608
> *LOL GO BACK AND CHECK YOURS SELF HOMIE YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT  NOT US SO GET  IT STR8
> *


WELL HOMIE TAKE IT THE WAY U WANT...........


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:41 PM~10619612
> *LOL OK I WILL GOOD LOOKING OUT...... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


OK BROTHER DO U GOT THE SHOPS NUMBA RIGHT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10619607
> *u know a lil something to kill the noise right fuck it lets all be friends
> 
> ok im blowed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SEEE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10619608
> *LOL GO BACK AND CHECK YOURS SELF HOMIE YOU STARTED TALKING SHIT  NOT US SO GET  IT STR8
> *


 :0 :0 :0  YOU GUYS ARE TOO MUCH CANDY FOR A DIME :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:40 PM~10619607
> *u know a lil something to kill the noise right fuck it lets all be friends
> 
> ok im blowed
> *


X200 WE ALL A LOWRIDER FAMILY THERES NOTHING BETTER THAN TALKING SHIT TO STIR THE POT LOL YOU GUYS ARE TO FUNNY MAN STAY TRUE TO THE LOWRIDING LETS JUST HOP AND HAVE FUN......


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:45 PM~10619662
> *X200 WE ALL A LOWRIDER FAMILY THERES NOTHING BETTER THAN TALKING SHIT TO STIR THE POT LOL YOU GUYS ARE TO FUNNY MAN STAY TRUE TO THE LOWRIDING LETS JUST HOP AND HAVE FUN......
> *


IM KU WITH THAT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:43 PM~10619638
> *OK BROTHER DO U GOT THE SHOPS NUMBA RIGHT
> *


WHO RON'S YEAH AND HIS CELL BUT IT WOULD BE NICE IF HE WOULD ANWSER THE FUCKEN PHONE LOL LOL LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 07:40 PM~10619607
> *u know a lil something to kill the noise right fuck ok <span style=\'colorurple\'>im gay
> *


u make me sick :0 :0 :0


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:46 PM~10619670
> *IM KU WITH THAT BRO :biggrin:
> *


SO LIKE I SAID DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL I LOVE TALKING SHIT BUT FOR FUN ONLY THAT MUFFIN ONE WAS A GOOD ONE BUT I LIKE ORANGE PEEL BETTER LOLOLOL


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:48 PM~10619686
> *u make me sick  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAM THATS BETWEEN YOU GUYS HOMIE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 9 2008, 07:49 PM~10619690
> *SO LIKE I SAID DONT TAKE IT PERSONAL I LOVE TALKING SHIT BUT FOR FUN ONLY THAT MUFFIN ONE WAS A GOOD ONE BUT I LIKE ORANGE PEEL BETTER LOLOLOL
> *


UMMMM HOW BOUT POP TART


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:48 PM~10619686
> *u make me sick  :0  :0  :0
> *


vic i gave u your warning shots already dont start lol


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:52 PM~10619706
> *UMMMM HOW BOUT POP TART
> *


NO MUFFIN WAS BETTER :thumbsdown:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 07:53 PM~10619710
> *vic i gave u your warning shots already dont start lol
> *


IMA SHOOT BACK ***** LOL I GOT ARMY GUNS 







:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :roflmao:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

im warning you vic i got just as many bullets as u lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:55 PM~10619722
> *IMA SHOOT BACK ***** LOL I GOT ARMY GUNS
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :_*biggrin: PICS OR ITS A LIE *_ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:56 PM~10619733
> *im warning you vic i got just as many bullets as u lol
> *


_*PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS *_ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 07:56 PM~10619733
> *im warning you vic i got just as many bullets as u lol
> *


LOL LOL LOL I GOT SREDDERZ LOL LOL ITS KU BRO DONT TRIP LOL LOL


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:56 PM~10619733
> *im warning you vic i got just as many bullets as u lol
> *


FUCK THAT YOU GUYS ARE HOMIES AND SHOT AT EACH OTHER SHIT WE JUST WANT TO HOP LOL LOL LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 07:56 PM~10619736
> *:0  :biggrin: PICS OR ITS A LIE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I CANT LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 06:59 PM~10619756
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO I CANT LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL
> *


OK ILL JUS POST UP THE ONES YOU SENT ME 

































JOKING JOKING JOKING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10619722
> *IMA SHOOT BACK ***** LOL I GOT ARMY GUNS
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmOf-7ABw_s 
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 9 2008, 08:05 PM~10619806
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BRO


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 7 2008, 11:33 PM~10605622
> *
> :wave:  YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT ....CALI LIFE VIDEOS :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 9 2008, 08:42 PM~10620052
> *:thumbsup:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN PERM


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10620147
> *WHATS CRACKIN PERM
> *


jus get'n ready 4 2moro nite..im go'n to bust sum homie's bubble..he think's he the king of the street's.. :roflmao: :roflmao: i chop'd that foo up last time..he want's a rematch..so im go'n to give him wut he want's...back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@May 9 2008, 09:10 PM~10620247
> *jus get'n ready 4 2moro nite..im go'n to bust sum homie's bubble..he think's he the king of the street's.. :roflmao:  :roflmao: i chop'd that foo up last time..he want's a rematch..so im go'n to give him wut he want's...back bumper :biggrin:
> *


CHOP EM UP DOG LOL LOL 
JUST PLAY THIS SONG FOR ME DOG WHEN U BREAKIN EM OFF
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5Zlh6QGzpg


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

TTMFT FOR ORANGE JUICE 
BLACK MAGIC HYDROS
AND OF COURSE THE 
WORLD FAMOUSE ROLLERZ ONLY
[/quote]



heeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy...you left us out....heheheeh


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 05:30 PM~10618774
> *here are a few pics from the show........
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 05:31 PM~10618785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 05:33 PM~10618799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 9 2008, 09:34 PM~10621058
> *:biggrin:
> *


nice pics family  :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

day long of entertainment 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33817552


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 05:39 PM~10619174
> *ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same
> 
> TTMFT FOR ORANGE JUICE
> ...


go pop a wheelie!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 9 2008, 06:30 PM~10619518
> *ALRIGHT GUYS RELAX BROTHAS LET THE VEHICLES DO THE TALKING RONS GOT THE SINGLE PUMP TRUCK JUS SET UP A HOP BM VS RYDERS THEY WANT TO BATTLE A SINGLE VIC YOU GOT A DOUBLE THERE WHEN THEY FINISH THERE DOUBLE THEN YOU GUYS CAN HOP THE WHOLE PERSONAL THANG  :nosad: NOT COOL KEEP IT CIVAL BE HUMBLE FAMILY DONT FORGET WHY YOU DO THIS NOW PEACE
> *


to be honest with you this has nuttin to do with ron he never opened his mouth about anything! rons cool ass peeps that i give alot of respect too! but if thats how it gonna be ill hop anybody! oh and you wanna talk about parts that we get from ron,he gets stuff from us and we get stuff from him, thats how its always been but since some kid want to run his mouth and try to put us on blast( U CAN THANK OJ RON ) im good ill buy from somewhere else!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 07:53 AM~10622593
> *we never got served bye oj we hit 78 he hit 82 ON THE STICK were single hes double! so say what you wanna we got the single in the paint shop and as soon as the singles dun the doubles goin to the paint! then we can play! then im goona build a single pump bike and go after taco!lol
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 9 2008, 06:39 PM~10619174
> *ok so all of a sudden nobody knows who ryders is yeah werent you guys the ones who got seved by oj in san bernadino last year at carnales show exactly. take your lincoln somewhere else homie no way your gonna top oj ok and stop takin credibility for freak show. a truck that was before u even had your first street setup. still freak show wasnt no competition truck just an exhibition truck. getting stuck on the biumper aint hopping homie ok remember that. o but waite you would of known that if u was a real hopper huh. just cause freakshow hit 208 dont mean your poop lincoln gonna do the same
> 
> TTMFT FOR ORANGE JUICE
> ...


You cant compare a trucc to a Lincoln,Caddi,chevy etc. 
Im not hating, but its the truth, when its all said in done, its still a trucc. Im not taking away what it do, My homie was doing the same shit the orange one was doning 10 years ago(the yellow one from reds)
I will give OJ Trucc King of Cali all day, but king of cali, cant do it. It has to be a traditional car IMO, and about 80%(if not more) of ridas would agree.
Again, im not taking anything that trucc dose away, its HOTT. no hate, just my .02


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 08:10 AM~10622630
> *to be honest with you this has nuttin to do with ron he never opened his mouth about anything! rons cool ass peeps that i give alot of respect too! but if thats how it gonna be ill hop anybody! oh and you wanna talk about parts that we get from ron,he gets stuff from us and we get stuff from him, thats how its always been but since some kid want to run his mouth and try to put us on blast( U CAN THANK OJ RON ) im good ill buy from somewhere else!
> *


FAM IT WASNT ABOUT ANYONE OPENING THERE MOUTH JUS ABOUT YOU KNOW RYDERZ BATTLING THE BM TEAM WE ALL KNOW YOUR COOL WITH RON EVERYONE KNOWS RON COOL WITH EVERYONE JUS ABOUT REMEMBER ITS JUS ABOUT HAVING FUN YOU PROLLY COME AROUND WIN THEY MAY COME AND WIN SOME THATS WHAT MAKES IT FUN EVERYONE WINS AND LOSE SOME MARK AND ALL YOU CATS ARE COOL BRO LIKE YOU SAY SPICE IT UP THATS ALL FAMILY PUT ON A SHOW FOR THE PEEPS OUT THERE I WANNA PLAN A PIC NIC OUT HERE AT SHERIDAN PARK BACK IN THE DAY WE USED TO HAVE CARSHOWS THERE PLENTY OF ROOM AND SHADE AND A PLACE TO HOPP BUILT IN BBQ PITS BRO WERE ONLY A LIL OVER AN HOUR FROM EACHOTHER LETS PUT IT TOGETHER FOR FUN FAM AND INVITE EVERYONE OUT YOU SET THE DATE WHATCHA THINK COOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 10 2008, 11:29 AM~10623387
> *You cant compare a trucc to a Lincoln,Caddi,chevy etc.
> Im not hating, but its the truth, when its all said in done, its still a trucc. Im not taking away what it do, My homie was doing the same shit the orange one was doning 10 years ago(the yellow one from reds)
> I will give OJ Trucc King of Cali all day, but king of cali, cant do it. It has to be a traditional car IMO, and about 80%(if not more) of ridas would agree.
> ...


GOOD OBSERVATION FAMILY IT DOESENT MATTER IT WAS A GOLF CART EVERYONE WHO WON THERE CLASS IS THE CHIEF KING OF CALI TRUCKS IS THE KING OF THE TRUCKS CAR IS THE KING OF THE CARS SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL AND WE GOT THE STRICTLY STREET RIDES AS WELL THAT DID THERE THANG WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY FAM IS EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN RIGHT TO BRAG THATS WHY I MADE SO MANY CLASSES SO EVERYONE HAD A CHANCE TO PLAY WE ALL FAMILY LETS GET OUT THERE AND PLAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ONE LOVE HOMIES


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 11:49 AM~10623483
> *GOOD OBSERVATION FAMILY IT DOESENT MATTER IT WAS A GOLF CART EVERYONE WHO WON THERE CLASS IS THE CHIEF KING OF CALI TRUCKS IS THE KING OF THE TRUCKS CAR IS THE KING OF THE CARS SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL AND WE GOT THE STRICTLY STREET RIDES AS WELL THAT DID THERE THANG WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY FAM IS EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN RIGHT TO BRAG THATS WHY I MADE SO MANY CLASSES SO EVERYONE HAD A CHANCE TO PLAY WE ALL FAMILY LETS GET OUT THERE AND PLAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ONE LOVE HOMIES
> *


AGREED.............WHO EVER WON THEIR CLASS IS KING OF CALI...............IN THAT CLASS........................JUST LIKE HAVING CHAMPS IN BOXING.......U HAVE FEATHERWEIGHT, LIGHTWEIGHT, CRUISERWEIGHT, HEAVYWEIGHT, ETC...


THEY ARE ALL CHAMPS IN THEIR OWN CLASS AND LEAGUE.............


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2008, 01:23 PM~10623801
> *AGREED.............WHO EVER WON THEIR CLASS IS KING OF CALI...............IN THAT CLASS........................JUST LIKE HAVING CHAMPS IN BOXING.......U HAVE FEATHERWEIGHT, LIGHTWEIGHT, CRUISERWEIGHT, HEAVYWEIGHT, ETC...
> THEY ARE ALL CHAMPS IN THEIR OWN CLASS AND LEAGUE.............
> *


EXACTLY MUFASA :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@May 10 2008, 01:23 PM~10623801
> *AGREED.............WHO EVER WON THEIR CLASS IS KING OF CALI...............IN THAT CLASS........................JUST LIKE HAVING CHAMPS IN BOXING.......U HAVE FEATHERWEIGHT, LIGHTWEIGHT, CRUISERWEIGHT, HEAVYWEIGHT, ETC...
> THEY ARE ALL CHAMPS IN THEIR OWN CLASS AND LEAGUE.............
> *


DOUBLE POST :banghead: :banghead: HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 11:49 AM~10623483
> *GOOD OBSERVATION FAMILY IT DOESENT MATTER IT WAS A GOLF CART EVERYONE WHO WON THERE CLASS IS THE CHIEF KING OF CALI TRUCKS IS THE KING OF THE TRUCKS CAR IS THE KING OF THE CARS SINGLE DOUBLE AND RADICAL AND WE GOT THE STRICTLY STREET RIDES AS WELL THAT DID THERE THANG WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY FAM IS EVERYONE HAS THERE OWN RIGHT TO BRAG THATS WHY I MADE SO MANY CLASSES SO EVERYONE HAD A CHANCE TO PLAY WE ALL FAMILY LETS GET OUT THERE AND PLAY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME ONE LOVE HOMIES
> *


ok well answer this who else was there hopping for the king of trucks double pump? dont you have to beat someone to be king!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 11:41 AM~10623452
> *FAM IT WASNT ABOUT ANYONE OPENING THERE MOUTH JUS ABOUT YOU KNOW RYDERZ BATTLING THE BM TEAM WE ALL KNOW YOUR COOL WITH RON EVERYONE KNOWS RON COOL WITH EVERYONE JUS ABOUT REMEMBER ITS JUS ABOUT HAVING FUN YOU PROLLY COME AROUND WIN THEY MAY COME AND WIN SOME THATS WHAT MAKES IT FUN EVERYONE WINS AND LOSE SOME MARK AND ALL YOU CATS ARE COOL BRO LIKE YOU SAY SPICE IT UP THATS ALL FAMILY PUT ON A SHOW FOR THE PEEPS OUT THERE I WANNA PLAN A PIC NIC OUT HERE AT SHERIDAN PARK BACK IN THE DAY WE USED TO HAVE CARSHOWS THERE PLENTY OF ROOM AND SHADE AND A PLACE TO HOPP BUILT IN BBQ PITS BRO WERE ONLY A LIL OVER AN HOUR FROM EACHOTHER LETS PUT IT TOGETHER FOR FUN FAM AND INVITE EVERYONE OUT YOU SET THE DATE WHATCHA THINK COOL
> *


thats were ur wrong its not ryderz vs bm its game over vs oj thats it! truck vs truck ,like i said i talk alot of shit, but its all for the game and if i win,or he wins,ill still shake hands and drink a beer! aint no thang to me im down for a show shit ill even help out! my head aint to big to lend a helping hand! PUT IT TO YOU LIKE THIS IN THE PIT WERE COMPETITORS NO DOUBT, BUT IF I SEEN OJ STUCK ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD ID STOP AND HELP OUT THATS JUST THE WAY I AM, BUT WHEN WE GOT TO THE SHOW ITS ALL ABOUT WINNING! and ill still talk shit! lol


----------



## juiced79regal (Sep 22, 2007)

Time to nose up in the street. :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 02:00 PM~10623940
> *ok well answer this who else was there hopping for the king of trucks double pump? dont you have to beat someone to be king!
> *


BROTHA THERE WAS ANOTHER DOUBLE PUMP TRUCK I GOTTA CHECK THE PAPER WORK TO SEE WHAT NAME MODEL AND ALL THAT BUT HE DID COMPETE AGAISNT ANOTHER VEHICLE RON WILL VOCH FOR THAT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 02:11 PM~10623978
> *thats were ur wrong its not ryderz vs bm its game over vs oj thats it! truck vs truck ,like i said i talk alot of shit, but its all for the game and if i win,or he wins,ill still shake hands and drink a beer! aint no thang to me im down for a show shit ill even help out! my head aint to big to lend a helping hand! PUT IT TO YOU LIKE THIS IN THE PIT WERE COMPETITORS NO DOUBT, BUT IF I SEEN OJ STUCK ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD ID STOP AND HELP OUT THATS JUST THE WAY I AM, BUT WHEN WE GOT TO THE SHOW ITS ALL ABOUT WINNING! and ill still talk shit! lol
> *


OK THATS COOL NO TEAMS JUS ONE ON ONE TRUCK VS. TRUCK BUT LETS INVITE OTHER HOPPERS OUT TO ENJOY LETS SET THIS UP TOGETHER SHERIDAN PARK ILL GET THE OK EVERYONE COME OUT AND Q IT UP LETS DO THIS FAMILY WE'LL SET THIS ONE UP OVER HERE THEN WE WILL SET ONE DOWN THERE SOUND GOOD MY #559-647-6016 WE CAN ORGANIZE IT AND GET IT SET EVRYONE LIKES TO TALK ISH ITS ALL IN FUN IN GAMES IF NO ONE DID IT WOULD BE LIKE NO CHILLI ON THA ASADA :biggrin:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 02:25 PM~10624019
> *OK THATS COOL NO TEAMS JUS ONE ON ONE TRUCK VS. TRUCK BUT LETS INVITE OTHER HOPPERS OUT TO ENJOY LETS SET THIS UP TOGETHER SHERIDAN PARK ILL GET THE OK EVERYONE COME OUT AND Q IT UP LETS DO THIS FAMILY WE'LL SET THIS ONE UP OVER HERE THEN WE WILL SET ONE DOWN THERE SOUND GOOD MY #559-647-6016 WE CAN ORGANIZE IT AND GET IT SET EVRYONE LIKES TO TALK ISH ITS ALL IN FUN IN GAMES IF NO ONE DID IT WOULD BE LIKE NO CHILLI ON THA ASADA :biggrin:
> *



thats whats up. 

you do it and i'll go to record it, so whoever wins can talk shit with proof:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 10 2008, 02:28 PM~10624034
> *thats whats up.
> 
> you do it and i'll go to record it,  so whoever wins can talk shit with proof:biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT IT FAMILY AM I GONNA HAVE TO INVITE THE MARIE JANE GIRLS TO COME PERFORM :roflmao: :roflmao: ILL GET THE SOUND SET UP AND ALL THAT LETS SEE WHAT IT DO :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33817552
DO IT BIGG OR DONT DO IT AT ALL :0 :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR IT WONT BE ON CINCO DE MAYO TO BUSY OF A WEEKEND BUT ILL SET A DATE :biggrin:  WHO SHOULD I BRING NEXT YEAR ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33817552
DO IT BIGG OR DONT DO IT AT ALL :0 :biggrin:  CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR IT WONT BE ON CINCO DE MAYO TO BUSY OF A WEEKEND BUT ILL SET A DATE :biggrin:  WHO SHOULD I BRING NEXT YEAR ANY SUGGESTIONS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 02:31 PM~10624042
> *YOU GOT IT FAMILY AM I GONNA HAVE TO INVITE THE MARIE JANE GIRLS TO COME PERFORM  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ILL GET THE SOUND SET UP AND ALL THAT LETS SEE WHAT IT DO  :0  :0
> *



man just invite that bald guy from pro boxing to host your hop..  :biggrin: now that will be some.. :biggrin: LET'S GET READY TO RUUUUUMMMMMBBBBBBLLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!! :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 02:25 PM~10624019
> *OK THATS COOL NO TEAMS JUS ONE ON ONE TRUCK VS. TRUCK BUT LETS INVITE OTHER HOPPERS OUT TO ENJOY LETS SET THIS UP TOGETHER SHERIDAN PARK ILL GET THE OK EVERYONE COME OUT AND Q IT UP LETS DO THIS FAMILY WE'LL SET THIS ONE UP OVER HERE THEN WE WILL SET ONE DOWN THERE SOUND GOOD MY #559-647-6016 WE CAN ORGANIZE IT AND GET IT SET EVRYONE LIKES TO TALK ISH ITS ALL IN FUN IN GAMES IF NO ONE DID IT WOULD BE LIKE NO CHILLI ON THA ASADA :biggrin:
> *


cool im game,ill bring the 2 trucks and some single pump cars! and if your lucky ill let u buy the beer since u got more money then me!lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 02:49 PM~10624138
> *cool im game,ill bring the 2 trucks and some single pump cars! and if your lucky ill let u buy the beer since u got more money then me!lol
> *


I DONT DRINK BUT YOU GOT IT FAMILY ILL BUY :biggrin:  MY OTHER NUMBER IS 559-397-3770 :0 :0 :biggrin:  TWO CELLS IS BETTER THAN ONE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 02:49 PM~10624138
> *cool im game,ill bring the 2 trucks and some single pump cars! and if your lucky ill let u buy the beer since u got more money then me!lol
> *


I DONT DRINK BUT YOU GOT IT FAMILY ILL BUY :biggrin:  MY OTHER NUMBER IS 559-397-3770 :0 :0 :biggrin:  TWO CELLS IS BETTER THAN ONE


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 03:11 PM~10623978
> *thats were ur wrong its not ryderz vs bm its game over vs oj thats it! truck vs truck ,like i said i talk alot of shit, but its all for the game and if i win,or he wins,ill still shake hands and drink a beer! aint no thang to me im down for a show shit ill even help out! my head aint to big to lend a helping hand! PUT IT TO YOU LIKE THIS IN THE PIT WERE COMPETITORS NO DOUBT, BUT IF I SEEN OJ STUCK ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD ID STOP AND HELP OUT THATS JUST THE WAY I AM, BUT WHEN WE GOT TO THE SHOW ITS ALL ABOUT WINNING! and ill still talk shit! lol
> *


IM DOWN FOR WHAT EVA BROTHER JUST LIKE I TOLD PHATT BOI NEXT WEEK IN FRESNO MARCH OF DIMES LETS DO THE DAMN THING ALREADY LOL LOL LOL U BUYING TO BEER THOE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 02:49 PM~10624138
> *cool im game,ill bring the 2 trucks and some single pump cars! and if your lucky ill let u buy the beer since u got more money then me!lol
> *


TRIPLE POST :uh:  DANG SERVER


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 10 2008, 02:54 PM~10624172
> *IM DOWN FOR WHAT EVA BROTHER JUST LIKE I TOLD PHATT BOI NEXT WEEK IN FRESNO MARCH OF DIMES LETS DO THE DAMN THING ALREADY LOL LOL LOL U BUYING TO BEER THOE  :biggrin:
> *


my truck wont be dun next week it will be dun in a month! you guys claim to have all the dough shit coronas on you and uce family!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 03:57 PM~10624197
> *my truck wont be dun next week it will be dun in a month! you guys claim to have all the dough shit coronas on you and uce family!
> *


SHIT U SAY RON BUYS PARTS OFF YOU I KNO U MUST BE ROLLIN IN DA DOUGH PLUZ U HAVE A KICK AZZ SHOP COME ON NOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

LETS MAKE THIS SIMPLE THERE OUR GUEST WE BUY WHEN WE GO DOWN THERE THEY BUY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 04:01 PM~10624233
> *LETS MAKE THIS SIMPLE THERE OUR GUEST WE BUY WHEN WE GO DOWN THERE THEY BUY  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK LETS DO THIS QUICK B4 WE FINISH THE OTHER KEG


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 10 2008, 02:59 PM~10624211
> *SHIT U SAY RON BUYS PARTS OFF YOU I KNO U MUST BE ROLLIN IN DA DOUGH PLUZ U HAVE A KICK AZZ SHOP COME ON NOW :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we both buy off each other! im just an average working man that builds on the weekends! look if i gotta travel to orange cove then somene else is buying the beer, gas is fuckin 20 dollars a gallon now!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 04:04 PM~10624254
> *we both buy off each other! im just an average working man that builds on the weekends! look if i gotta travel to orange cove then somene else is buying the beer, gas is fuckin 20 dollars a gallon now!
> *


DAMN WHERE U PUTTIN GAS HOMIE :uh: ITZ 3.75 HERE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 03:04 PM~10624254
> *we both buy off each other! im just an average working man that builds on the weekends! look if i gotta travel to orange cove then somene else is buying the beer, gas is fuckin 20 dollars a gallon now!
> *


FEELS LIKE IT DAAM BUSH :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

GOT THE FIVE FOOT TROPHIE READY HAVING THE PLAQUE MADE AS WELL JUS NEED A DATE NOW :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 10 2008, 03:06 PM~10624262
> *DAMN WHERE U PUTTIN GAS HOMIE  :uh: ITZ 3.75 HERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 04:08 PM~10624273
> *GOT THE FIVE FOOT TROPHIE READY HAVING THE PLAQUE MADE AS WELL JUS NEED A DATE NOW  :0
> *


BEN :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 10 2008, 03:10 PM~10624280
> *BEN :biggrin:
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 03:08 PM~10624273
> *GOT THE FIVE FOOT TROPHIE READY HAVING THE PLAQUE MADE AS WELL JUS NEED A DATE NOW  :0
> *


when u thinking of setting a date for the next show?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 03:15 PM~10624307
> *when u thinking of setting a date for the next show?
> *


UNDECIDED LOOKING AT SCEDULES RIGHT NOW AND CONTACTING SPONSORS IT WONT BE CITY SPONSORED IM VENTURING WITH OTHER FOLKS THAT DO SHOWS IT WILL BE OFF THE HOOK FO SHO HOPE YOU MAKE IT AS YOU CAN SEE IT WASNT BAD FOR A HOLIDAY WEEKEND  BUT NO MORE HOLIDAY SHOWS ALOT OF PEEPS LIKE TO STAY CLOSE TO HOME FOR THE HOLIDAYS AS FOR THE PIC NIC LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY THE FIVE FOOTER IS FOR THE HOPP AT THE PIC NIC :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 10 2008, 02:25 PM~10624019
> *OK THATS COOL NO TEAMS JUS ONE ON ONE TRUCK VS. TRUCK BUT LETS INVITE OTHER HOPPERS OUT TO ENJOY LETS SET THIS UP TOGETHER SHERIDAN PARK ILL GET THE OK EVERYONE COME OUT AND Q IT UP LETS DO THIS FAMILY WE'LL SET THIS ONE UP OVER HERE THEN WE WILL SET ONE DOWN THERE SOUND GOOD MY #559-647-6016 WE CAN ORGANIZE IT AND GET IT SET EVRYONE LIKES TO TALK ISH ITS ALL IN FUN IN GAMES IF NO ONE DID IT WOULD BE LIKE NO CHILLI ON THA ASADA :biggrin:
> *


AND I'LL HOP AGAINST TACO'S BIKE LOL BUT HE MIGHT HAVE ME ON THE CHROME BUT I GOT HIM ON THE HOP LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup: 


quote=ucefamily,May 10 2008, 03:32 PM~10624419]
UNDECIDED LOOKING AT SCEDULES RIGHT NOW AND CONTACTING SPONSORS IT WONT BE CITY SPONSORED IM VENTURING WITH OTHER FOLKS THAT DO SHOWS IT WILL BE OFF THE HOOK FO SHO HOPE YOU MAKE IT AS YOU CAN SEE IT WASNT BAD FOR A HOLIDAY WEEKEND  BUT NO MORE HOLIDAY SHOWS ALOT OF PEEPS LIKE TO STAY CLOSE TO HOME FOR THE HOLIDAYS AS FOR THE PIC NIC LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY THE FIVE FOOTER IS FOR THE HOPP AT THE PIC NIC :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 10 2008, 05:17 PM~10624862
> *AND I'LL HOP AGAINST TACO'S BIKE LOL BUT HE MIGHT HAVE ME ON THE CHROME BUT I GOT HIM ON THE HOP LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well give me till vegas and ill hop im puttin two pumps on the bike 2 cylinders to replace springs and two for sissy bar


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

o waite a minute i jhust found out yall where talkin bout my grill dats fucked up grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr arffff arffffff wu tang ***** lol now its all good hey are u guys gonna come up for fresno shjow just wonderin cause obviously they aint doing a hopp but apparently there is another venue in fresno doing a hopp for 300 bucks i know orange juice will be there lol


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 10 2008, 07:47 PM~10625615
> *o waite a minute i jhust found out yall where talkin bout my grill dats fucked up grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr arffff arffffff wu tang ***** lol now its all good hey are u guys gonna come up for fresno shjow just wonderin cause obviously they aint doing a hopp but apparently there is another venue in fresno doing a hopp for 300 bucks i know orange juice will be there lol
> *


well like i said the double will be dun in a month so anything after that is all good,but we can set up somthin for the single and some street cars?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 10 2008, 07:40 PM~10625587
> *well give me till vegas and ill hop im puttin two pumps on the bike 2 cylinders to replace springs and two for sissy bar
> *


i can build it!lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@May 10 2008, 09:32 PM~10626161
> *well like i said the double will be dun in a month so anything after that is all good,but we can set up somthin for the single and some street cars?
> *


WELL A MONTH AINTY TOO FAR THAT WILL GIVE US TIME TO PLAN


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 10 2008, 05:17 PM~10624862
> *AND I'LL HOP AGAINST TACO'S BIKE LOL BUT HE MIGHT HAVE ME ON THE CHROME BUT I GOT HIM ON THE HOP LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


TACO SAYS AS LONG AS YOU ALLOW HIM TO REMOVE HIS WEELIE BARS YOU GOT IT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 10 2008, 02:49 PM~10624136
> *man just invite that bald guy from pro boxing to host your hop..   :biggrin:    now that will be some..  :biggrin:    LET'S GET READY TO RUUUUUMMMMMBBBBBBLLLLLEEEEEE!!!!!!  :0
> *


WRONG GUY BROTHA THATS MICHAEL BUFFER :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-IbZoivUis
YOU MEAN MILLS LANE :roflmao: :roflmao:HE IS THE BALD GUY :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO-BC_@May 10 2008, 07:47 PM~10625615
> *o waite a minute i jhust found out yall where talkin bout my grill dats fucked up grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr arffff arffffff wu tang ***** lol now its all good hey are u guys gonna come up for fresno shjow just wonderin cause obviously they aint doing a hopp but apparently there is another venue in fresno doing a hopp for 300 bucks i know orange juice will be there lol
> *


LOL IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE JUST BULL SHITING WITH YOU BUT DONT FORGET THEY DONT CALL ME PHAT BOY FOR BECAUSE I'M SILM LOL BUT WE'LL SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON GOING OUT THERE.....


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

i got a few pictures from the show in my topic (there is a link to my topic in my signiture)


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@May 12 2008, 12:21 AM~10633005
> *i got a few pictures from the show in my topic (there is a link to my topic in my signiture)
> *


THANX HOMIE ONE LOVE USO THANK YOU AND TORO AND ALL THE OTHERS THAT CAME OUT AN REPRESENTED HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL IN FRESNO UP NORTH AND DOWN SOUTH KING OF CALI MINI TOUR LETS SEE WHAT IT DO


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@May 10 2008, 08:24 PM~10625800
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


where you been at nicca


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

PUT YOUR STUNNA SHADES ON :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YEAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: 
http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33817552


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@May 7 2008, 08:48 PM~10604533
> * :biggrin:  HERE IS THE HOP FROM THE KING OF CALI 2 IN TWO PARTS, I THREW IT TOGETHER REALLY QUICK, ITS THE FULL HOP JUST FOR ALL YOU LAY IT LOWERS  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


   BIGG UPS HOMIE


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 12 2008, 08:49 PM~10640517
> *PUT YOUR STUNNA SHADES ON :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YEAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...ideoid=33817552
> *



:biggrin: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 12 2008, 08:52 PM~10640558
> *   BIGG UPS HOMIE
> *




:cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 13 2008, 06:25 PM~10647657
> *:cheesy:
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BROTHER


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 13 2008, 05:53 PM~10647954
> *WHATS CRACKIN BROTHER
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WINDSHEILD IS CRACKIN ONCE ARE DOUBLE SMASH'S IT LOL JUST BULLSHTTING HOMIE...........


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 13 2008, 07:08 PM~10648735
> *THAT WINDSHEILD IS CRACKIN ONCE ARE DOUBLE SMASH'S IT LOL JUST BULLSHTTING HOMIE...........
> *


WHATS UP FATT BOY :biggrin: I WAS GONNA BUY YOU SOME DRINK WHEN YOU COME DOWN BUT YOU SURE YOU DONT WANT CAKE MEANING MONEY WE HOPP FOR BEER BAHAAAABAAHAAAAAA J/K LOL YOU GOING TO FRESNO SUNDAY


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 13 2008, 07:08 PM~10648735
> *THAT WINDSHEILD IS CRACKIN ONCE ARE DOUBLE SMASH'S IT LOL JUST BULLSHTTING HOMIE...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@May 13 2008, 07:11 PM~10648770
> *WHATS UP FATT BOY  :biggrin: I WAS GONNA BUY YOU SOME DRINK WHEN YOU COME DOWN BUT YOU SURE YOU DONT WANT CAKE MEANING MONEY WE HOPP FOR BEER  BAHAAAABAAHAAAAAA J/K LOL YOU GOING TO FRESNO SUNDAY
> *


LOL HEY HOMIE CAKE, COOKIES, PUNCH I DONT CARE IT'S ALL FOR FUN HOMIE LOL AND WE WANT TO GO TO THE SHOW BUT IT DONT LOOK GOOD RIGHT NOW YES GO AHEAD AND SAY IT WE NEVER SHOW AND WE LAG LOLOLOL BUT HOLD TIGHT WE WI'LL BE OUT AT A TOWN NEAR YOU


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

up :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 13 2008, 08:51 PM~10649178
> *LOL HEY HOMIE CAKE, COOKIES, PUNCH I DONT CARE IT'S ALL FOR FUN HOMIE LOL AND WE WANT TO GO TO THE SHOW BUT IT DONT LOOK GOOD RIGHT NOW YES GO AHEAD AND SAY IT WE NEVER SHOW AND WE LAG LOLOLOL BUT HOLD TIGHT WE WI'LL BE OUT AT A TOWN NEAR YOU
> *


NO FUKER WE AINT GONNA RENT A BOUNCE HOUSE. IT AINT UR BIRFDAY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: WHAT IT DEW PHATT BOI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 13 2008, 08:17 PM~10649410
> *NO FUKER WE AINT GONNA RENT A BOUNCE HOUSE. IT AINT UR BIRFDAY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: WHAT IT DEW PHATT BOI :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAM LIKE THAT NOT EVEN A SLIP AND SLIDE FUCK WHAT KIND OF HOST ARE YOU LOL ANYWAYS JUST HERE CHILLIN HOMIE AND YOU GUYS....


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@May 13 2008, 09:27 PM~10649499
> *DAM LIKE THAT NOT EVEN A SLIP AND SLIDE FUCK WHAT KIND OF HOST ARE YOU LOL ANYWAYS JUST HERE CHILLIN HOMIE AND YOU GUYS....
> *


YEAH I THINK I CAN TROW A TARP UP WITH SOME TIDE LOL LOL ITS GONNA BURN BRO BUT FUCK IT LOL LOL JUST CHARGIN FOR THIS WEEKENDS SHOW :biggrin: U KNO ON DA DAILY GRIND


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 13 2008, 09:25 PM~10650148
> *YEAH I THINK I CAN TROW A TARP UP WITH SOME TIDE LOL LOL ITS GONNA BURN BRO BUT FUCK IT LOL LOL JUST CHARGIN FOR THIS WEEKENDS SHOW :biggrin:  U KNO ON DA DAILY GRIND
> *


ALRIGHT HOMIE I'M GOING TO HOLD YOU TO THAT TARP BUT DISH SOAP WORKS BETTER LOL LOL OK WELL GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

[/quote]

NOW THAT'S WUZZUP!!! CALI LIFE VIDEOS :biggrin:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

NOW THAT'S WUZZUP!!! CALI LIFE VIDEOS :biggrin: 
[/quote]


:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> NOW THAT'S WUZZUP!!! CALI LIFE VIDEOS :biggrin:


:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:WORKING ON A SUMMER SHOW BE ON THE LOOK OUT FAMILIES :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoG3VAzgeb4
GETTING READY TO DO IT AGAIN :0  EVEN BETTER BIGGER CASH PRIZES :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOKIN OFF THE CHAIN BIG D


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 7 2008, 03:31 PM~10819822
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoG3VAzgeb4
> GETTING READY TO DO IT AGAIN :0   EVEN BETTER BIGGER CASH PRIZES  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: more money????????


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 7 2008, 12:07 PM~10819121
> *  :biggrin:WORKING ON A SUMMER SHOW BE ON THE LOOK OUT FAMILIES  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: more info ?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10820833
> *:scrutinize: more money????????
> *


bigger sweepstakes pay outs FOR THE VEHICLES AND BIKES ! bigger hopp payouts !and i will do 1st and second place pay outs for the hopp last show was only 1st place and another off the hook concert :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

and im gonna do a shop class for shops like b/m srteet life/koolaid/HOPPOS :0 so the average guy dosent have to compete against these guys and im gonna make it worth it for them too :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 7 2008, 09:56 PM~10821452
> *:thumbsup: more info ?
> *


coming soon family


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 8 2008, 04:28 AM~10822296
> *and im gonna do a shop class for shops like b/m srteet life/koolaid so the average guy dosent have to compete against these guys and im gonna make it worth  it for them too :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

SO WHAT SHOW IS THIS AND WHEN IS IT HAPPENING?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jun 8 2008, 10:52 AM~10823187
> *SO WHAT SHOW IS THIS AND WHEN IS IT HAPPENING?
> *


im working on a date family trying not to conflick with anyone elses show 
AND I GUARENTEE IM GONNA MAKE IT AFFORDABLE GAS PRICES ARE CRAZY REG FEES FOR CARS AND HOPPERS WILL BE DROPPED A BIT 25 BUCKS FOR CARS 15 BUCKS FOR BIKES 40 BUCKS FOR HOPPERS AND I WANT TO BRING AN OLD SCHOOL CONCERT WATCHA ALL THINK TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN FOR ALL YOU FAMS OUT THERE  12 AND UNDER FREE 5 BUCKS FOR THE ADULTS TO GET IN  I WILL HAVE A DATE SOON


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

OH MY BADD ITS _*KING OF CALI QUATTRO 4*_ :0 :0 :biggrin:  
GETTING AWAY FROM THE HOLIDAY DATE CINCO DE MAYO ANY SUGGESTIONS THROW THEM UP 
GAS BBQ PITTS ONLY BRING YOUR OWN ICE CHEST IM GIVING THE CLUBS WHAT THEY WANT :0 :0 :biggrin:  HOLLA :cheesy:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 8 2008, 11:08 AM~10823268
> *im working on a date family trying not to conflick with anyone elses show
> AND I GUARENTEE IM GONNA MAKE IT AFFORDABLE GAS PRICES ARE CRAZY REG FEES FOR CARS AND HOPPERS WILL BE DROPPED A BIT 25 BUCKS FOR CARS 15 BUCKS FOR BIKES 40 BUCKS FOR HOPPERS AND I WANT TO BRING AN OLD SCHOOL CONCERT WATCHA ALL THINK TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN FOR ALL YOU FAMS OUT THERE   12 AND UNDER FREE 5 BUCKS FOR THE ADULTS TO GET IN   I WILL HAVE A DATE SOON
> *


is it going to be there in orange cove and you talking sometime this year?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Jun 8 2008, 03:26 PM~10824371
> *is it going to be there in orange cove and you talking sometime this year?
> *


YES BRO IM LOOKING AT SEPT IN THE THE WORKS RIGHT NOW


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 8 2008, 03:35 PM~10824404
> *YES BRO IM LOOKING AT SEPT IN THE THE WORKS RIGHT NOW
> *


WELL WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Jun 7 2008, 07:47 PM~10820833
> *:scrutinize: more money????????
> *


Lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 8 2008, 05:10 PM~10824863
> *:thumbsup:
> *


  SEE YOU ALL OUT HERE FAMILY


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 8 2008, 11:08 AM~10823268
> *im working on a date family trying not to conflick with anyone elses show
> AND I GUARENTEE IM GONNA MAKE IT AFFORDABLE GAS PRICES ARE CRAZY REG FEES FOR CARS AND HOPPERS WILL BE DROPPED A BIT 25 BUCKS FOR CARS 15 BUCKS FOR BIKES 40 BUCKS FOR HOPPERS AND I WANT TO BRING AN OLD SCHOOL CONCERT WATCHA ALL THINK TRYING TO PUT IT DOWN FOR ALL YOU FAMS OUT THERE   12 AND UNDER FREE 5 BUCKS FOR THE ADULTS TO GET IN   I WILL HAVE A DATE SOON
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 8 2008, 11:12 AM~10823282
> *OH MY BADD ITS KING OF CALI QUATTRO 4 :0  :0  :biggrin:
> GETTING AWAY FROM THE HOLIDAY DATE CINCO DE MAYO ANY SUGGESTIONS THROW THEM UP
> GAS BBQ PITTS ONLY BRING YOUR OWN ICE CHEST IM GIVING THE CLUBS WHAT THEY WANT  :0  :0  :biggrin:   HOLLA :cheesy:
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2008, 09:38 AM~10829519
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


whats up fam hope to see you there  guarentee to have a good time


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 9 2008, 11:44 AM~10830388
> *whats up fam hope to see you there   guarentee to have a good time
> *


If it is as good or better than the last we will be there for sure!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2008, 11:50 AM~10830417
> *If it is as good or better than the last we will be there for sure!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IM GONNA WORK REAL HARD ON IT  I MAY BE HAVING SURGERY ON MY BACK SOON SO IM GONNA GIVE IT ALL I CAN FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY I WAS IN AN ACCIDENT THE DAY AFTER THIS PAST SHOW WICH WAS MAY 4TH I HAVE A GOOD TEAM JUS HOPE TO GET THE CLUBS TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT IT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 9 2008, 12:39 PM~10830812
> *IM GONNA WORK REAL HARD ON IT   I MAY BE HAVING SURGERY ON MY BACK SOON SO IM GONNA GIVE IT ALL I CAN FOR THE LOWRIDING COMMUNITY I WAS IN AN ACCIDENT THE DAY AFTER THIS PAST SHOW WICH WAS MAY 4TH I HAVE A GOOD TEAM JUS HOPE TO GET THE CLUBS TO COME OUT AND SUPPORT  IT
> *


hope your back gets better :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jun 9 2008, 01:29 PM~10831164
> *hope your back gets better :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO IM SURE ILL BE COOL JUST GETTING READY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR ALL YALL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jun 9 2008, 09:35 PM~10835035
> *THANKS BRO IM SURE ILL BE COOL JUST GETTING READY TO PUT IT DOWN FOR ALL YALL
> *


   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

ITS IN THE WORKS :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 4 2008, 11:44 PM~11523812
> *ITS IN THE WORKS :0
> *


Quit playing more info please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 12:44 AM~11523812
> *IT FINALLY WORKS :0
> *


HES TALKING ABOUT HIS BACK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Sep 5 2008, 03:51 PM~11529055
> *HES TALKING ABOUT HIS BACK :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP APPLE JUICE LOL J/K O.J SO WHATS UP WITH THE TRUCK IS IT STILL IN THE GAME AND HAS IT BEEN BEAT YET.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 5 2008, 05:34 PM~11529867
> *WHATS UP APPLE JUICE LOL J/K O.J SO WHATS UP WITH THE TRUCK IS IT STILL IN THE GAME AND HAS IT BEEN BEAT YET.....
> *


YES AND NO LOST RECENTLY IN FRESNO DUE TO THE TRUCK GOING DOWN BEFORE HE COULD EVEN GET STARTED FRONT CHAINS BUSTED BUT OTHER THAN THAT DOING SWELL HEY UCE WHERES THE DOUBLE :0  I CAN NEVER LOSE WHEN YOU ALL BATTLE IF THE JUICE WINS GREAT IF MY USOS WIN GREAT WIN WIN FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 07:23 PM~11530685
> *YES AND NO LOST RECENTLY IN FRESNO DUE TO THE TRUCK GOING DOWN BEFORE HE COULD EVEN GET STARTED FRONT CHAINS BUSTED BUT OTHER THAN THAT DOING SWELL HEY UCE WHERES THE DOUBLE  :0   I CAN NEVER LOSE WHEN YOU ALL BATTLE IF THE JUICE WINS GREAT IF MY USOS WIN GREAT WIN WIN FOR ME :biggrin:
> *


DAM THAT SUCK'S BUT GOOD TO HEAR THAT THE JUICE IS STILL OUT PUTTING IT DOWN, AND WHAT DOUBLE I DONT KNOW :dunno: WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT UCE :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 5 2008, 08:39 PM~11531331
> *DAM THAT SUCK'S BUT GOOD TO HEAR THAT THE JUICE IS STILL OUT PUTTING IT DOWN, AND WHAT DOUBLE I DONT KNOW :dunno: WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT UCE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :scrutinize: little birdy told me :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 08:50 PM~11531419
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :scrutinize: little birdy told me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 5 2008, 08:56 PM~11531493
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## PHATT BOY (Apr 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 08:50 PM~11531419
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :scrutinize: little birdy told me :biggrin:
> *


WELL WERE IS THAT BIRDY AT SO I CAN KILL IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PHATT BOY_@Sep 5 2008, 09:36 PM~11531921
> *WELL WERE IS THAT BIRDY AT SO I CAN KILL IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HEEEEEY LEAVE MY LIL BIRDY ALONE


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQximZJrvNg

THE KINGS OF CALI :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11531955
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQximZJrvNg
> ...


 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 5 2008, 11:02 PM~11532751
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Sep 5 2008, 09:40 PM~11531955
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Megew6JDLb0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQximZJrvNg
> ...


----------

